# Futur modo, le Bar a besoin de toi!



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

Camarades de bar, l'heure est grave.

Nos modos sont au bout du rouleau.
On ne sait pas encore combien il faudra en changer, mais la chasse aux pièces détachées est d'ores et déjà ouverte.
Et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit.



benjamin a dit:


> Il va falloir s'activer quelque peu, alors. L'appel à candidatures sera lancé dans la semaine. :modo: :hosto:




Alors camarade, si tu te sens pousser des ailes, si tu penses que ton heure est venue, si tu t'estimes à la hauteur, et si tu connais lucidement les contraintes du métier :



Amok a dit:


> Si tu savais...
> 
> Note bien que si ceux-ci n'avaient que ça à faire de leurs journées, deux seraient suffisants. Mais trouver des chômeurs qui acceptent de lire toute la journée des conneries pour pas un rond, de traquer les spammeurs, de valider les messages du comptoir, de déplacer les mal-postés, de répondre aux MP de ceux qui ne comprennent rien ou simplement n'acceptent pas d'être effacés, de perdre toute espérance dans l'humain et de la retrouver sur un post avec un moral qui joue du yo-yo, les heures à signer les photos pour les fans, tout cela n'est pas évident...
> 
> Vous me direz : "oui, mais les modos se tapent toutes les filles des forums". C'est exact, mais cela ne fait qu'ajouter la fatigue a la lassitude, car nous nous devons d'être à la hauteur... Rezba lui-même déclara forfait, les corps caverneux usés jusqu'à l'os. Quant à Alem, il ne recherche plus que celles qui possèdent un Mamiya, ce qui limite fortement l'offre.


(j'aime cet homme et son sens aigu de l'analyse, prends-en de la graine, apprenti(e) )


Oui, camarade, si tu es conscient de la charge que tu convoites, y'a plus à tartiner.

*Pose-nous, ici-même, ton grand projet pour la rénovation de la modération barmaidesque*.
Convainc-nous de l'utilité d'apporter notre soutien à ta candidature.
Expose-nous tes qualités et tes défauts, que l'on soupèse et que l'on jauge.
Si tu attires à toi l'assentiment populaire, il ne te restera plus qu'à te faire adouber par Benjamin le grand, et à subir les rites d'initiation de rigueur.

Futur modo, ce fil est à toi. Tout ce que tu y posteras pourra être retenu contre toi crédité à ton mérite.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

'tain, comment elles ont changé les règles du chateau !
Reconnais plus rien, moi !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

T'as vu ça? D'ailleurs c'est plus un château, c'est une arène, avec des gladiateurs.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ouais, la classe !

( Quoi que le côté culturiste épilé en jupette le torse perlé de sueur, moi... On peut avoir des gladiateuse aussi ? )

Bon, ben, je propose bobby* !
Avec bobby, la modération à coups de nountchaks !




* Oui, ok, comme gladiateuse...
Faut que je bosse la cohérence globale de mes posts, moi !


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

Ce qui serait sympa, c'est qu'une fille s'y colle*. Parce que BackCat, côté calins, c'était pas le top.
Il n'était pas de mauvaise volonté, juste un peu brusque. Pour les longues soirées de permanence au bar, un peu de douceur serait bienvenue.

Alors si tu es brune (blondes acceptées sous réserves) et pas farouche, n'hésites pas à postuler.

* Ne voyez pas là une allusion salace : c'est juste une expression. Sauf quand nephou est dans le coin, mais que voulez-vous : le pauvre souffre d'une rapidité d'expression dans le sentiment qui est parfois génante, mais jamais méchante.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> T'as vu ça? D'ailleurs c'est plus un château, c'est une arène, avec des gladiateurs.



Donc, déjà, il faut aimer les films de gladiateurs...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

_notez qu'Amok se trompe : j'accepte aussi celles qui ont un Rolleiflex, un Holga voire un D300&#8230; 
_


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2008)

À notre époque de travail sur objectif (chiffé de préférence et pas à déchiffrer toujours de préférence ), ce serait bien que les candidats annoncent clairement la couleur :

- combien de bans par jour/par semaine/par mois (minimum garanti) ?
- combien d'avertissements verts de rage (même chose, on va pas répéter) ?
- combien de fines allusions à l'un ou l'autre des affalés permanents du comptoir ?
- combien de fines allusions à l'un ou l'autre des anciens modos du bar, l'un après l'autre morts au champ d'honneur ?

Et, en plus des objectifs chiffrés, indispensables à l'insertion dans les pages saumon du figaro, une déclaration de politique générale qui fasse appel aux sentiments les plus profonds du public en délire, que les démagogues s'en donnent à coeur joie (pour le reste, il y a les admins )

et, par desus tout, des candidates, que le bar ressemble plus à la vraie vie qu'à une caserne à l'ancienne 

PS Je n'avais pas lu le post d'amok quand j'ai pondu le mien : les grands esprits se rencontrent


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _notez qu'Amok se trompe : j'accepte aussi celles qui ont un Rolleiflex, un Holga voire un D300
> _



Tu as toujours été un homme intéressé ! 

Au bar, nous nous moquons un peu du matériel : seul l'art compte. Un peu d'expression corporelle (si tu pratiques le Yoga, c'est un plus), savoir se taire lorsque les hommes parlent, utiliser la machine à café et le fer à repasser avec bonheur serait un plus non négligeable, pour ne rien cacher.

Bref, une geisha, ce serait parfait. Et puis, Benjamin nous doit bien ca !  :love:


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _notez qu'Amok se trompe : j'accepte aussi celles qui ont un Rolleiflex, un Holga voire un D300
> _



C'est sûr qu'avec alèm, ce n'est plus peine de parler d'objectifs, il louerait son doit au ban pour un plat de lentilles


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Convainc-nous de l'utilité d'apporter notre soutien à ta candidature.
> Expose-nous tes qualités et tes défauts, que l'on soupèse et que l'on jauge.
> Si tu attires à toi l'assentiment populaire,


Waarf  
un coup de democratitude participativeu
au bar...
c'est pas toi Amok qui expliqua  comment cela se passe au bar voire ailleurs ?

( magnifiquement  re- développé dans le fil aussi)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Et pourquoi pas Ponkhead  il est suffisament .... pour être modo !
:love:


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'avec alèm, ce n'est plus peine de parler d'objectifs, il louerait son doit au ban pour un plat de lentilles


même  pour moins que ca 
Faut voir comment alèm réagit face à un sourire....

Et tuyau 
celui ( celle)  qui casse le telephone d'Alèm passe super modo d'entrée


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas Ponkhead  il est suffisament .... pour être modo !
> :love:


 
Je suis en pointillé, c'est ça ?

C'est un compliment ou ? ...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Je suis en pointillé, c'est ça ?
> 
> C'est un compliment ou ? ...


 
Il faudrait rajouter un sondage :

Voulez vous PonkHead comme modo ?

Réponses : _Oui je l'adore, Non je le hais, Tout le monde sauf lui, Sans avis_


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'avec alèm, ce n'est plus peine de parler d'objectifs, il louerait son doit au ban pour un plat de lentilles





pascalformac a dit:


> même  pour moins que ca
> Faut voir comment alèm réagit face à un sourire....
> 
> Et tuyau
> celui ( celle)  qui casse le telephone d'Alèm passe super modo d'entrée



bon, je crois que je vais rappeler à certains que je fus le premier modo du bar par un petit ban de dix ans

j'en tiens deux là


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il faudrait rajouter un sondage :
> 
> Voulez vous PonkHead comme modo ?
> 
> Réponses : _Oui je l'adore, Non je le hais, Tout le monde sauf lui, Sans avis_


 
Rajoute une option : si c'est comme ça, je m'exhile sur MacBidouille !





(Il est beau, mon avatar, non ?)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Madame Monsieur,

PonkHead c'est mis au vert avec un avatar laissant présentir son comportement....

Veuillez faire attention à la montée de cet individu




:love:


----------



## dool (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bref, une geisha, ce serait parfait. Et puis, Benjamin nous doit bien ca !  :love:



Je serais très attentif au recrutement si tu cherches une Geisha...on en a vu des tellement impliquée que la gente masculine en a perdu ses attributs au couteau.
Moi je dis ça... (non je ne supporte pas la candidature de Ponk avec ses pointilés !  )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je fus le premier modo du bar


 
Et puis, un jour, tu as voulu limiter à un post par jour, interdire de citer les smileys et les vannes, interdire les posteurs de plus de 100 kilos, mettre des règles de limitation des polices de caractères en terme de pixels...

Une fois, tu aurais même dit un truc genre : "Le flou de la pensée, quand c'est fait exprès, effectivement, ça peut apporter quelque chose, mais dans ton cas, c'est juste une pensée ratée !"
Incroyable !

Il a fallu te trouver un coin capitonné, peuplé de doux dingues tout content de regarder les diapos de leurs vacances près d'chez eux ou de se prendre en photo dix fois par jour en faisant tout pour qu'on ne les reconnaisse surtout pas dessus...

Tu as atteri dans Portfolio.

Grandeur et décadence !



Face à un tel destin, et au soulagement général*, je crois que je vais retirer ma non-candidature !





* Oui, c'est dégueulasse.
La vie est une tartine...


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

ah non, je voulais que le minimum de posts/jour soit de 600 posts (la moitié de mon score) mais benjamin a mis le Ola (un courant musical postérieur au BeBop et au Bip-bip) et m'a viré dans Portfolio pour garder iMax qui faisait des concours de deuches sur le parking désaffecté de "Vos Plus belles Photos".

sinon tu as raison. parce que même si c'est vrai, c'est faux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> et, par desus tout, des candidates, que le bar ressemble plus à la vraie vie qu'à une caserne à l'ancienne


Ouais. C'est ça. Instaurons la parité chez les mdérateurs.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juin 2008)

Bon, sinon, moi je sais qui serait LE candidat idéale...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Camarades de bar, l'heure est grave.
> 
> Nos modos sont au bout du rouleau.
> On ne sait pas encore combien il faudra en changer, mais la chasse aux pièces détachées est d'ores et déjà ouverte.
> ...


Ohlala... :afraid:
Vivre dans la promiscuité aux côtés de l'aut' pelisse, là !... 
Devoir le sortir pour qu'il fasse ses besoins, à n'importe quelle heure et quand il pleut, supporter son odeur de chien loup mouillé !... 
Les cachets, la tisane, ses histoires pendant la Guerre de Cent ans ou la Grande Guerre... 
_Pis bon, j'aime pas les "concours"; horreur de prendre des rateaux !... _



PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, comment elles ont changé les règles du chateau !
> Reconnais plus rien, moi !


Ouais, y'avais d'l'entrain, à l'époque !... 




LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, sinon, moi je sais qui serait LE candidat idéale...


T'as des stocks de chatterton à écouler ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon, sinon, moi je sais qui serait LE candidat idéale...


Il ne peut pas pas. Il est parti en exil façon Napoléon 1er.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

On parle de modo est personne n'a cité mon divin nom ? 

Pour une fois j'vais être conformiste, j'vais faire une vraie candidature, que dis-je !
Alors :

-J'assure une recrudescence des noobs au profit de la vraie connerie, celle qui innove, qui révolutionne ! 
-J'assurerais tout les jours, étant en vacances ces 3 prochains mois (même entre les sorties, la guitare et autres activités passionantes j'ai largement plus de temps qu'un vieux con aigri )
-Je rajeunirais l'âge moyen des modos du bar à un nombre qui se rapproche plus de l'âge de mortalité moyen humain plutôt que de du nombre d'inscrits sur macgé 
-J'ai bientôt la majorité, héhé 
-Bien qu'étant chiant hors-norme, je fait preuve d'une maturité a toute épreuve 
Je n'hésiterais pas à bannir Bobby, Ponk et tout les membres de la horde (hormis ma formidable personne) plusieurs fois par jour;
-Je ne suis pas un animal, ce qui me démarque des loups, canards et autres autruches 
-Enfin, je n'ai que très peu d'égo en raison de ma grande classe 


J'attends votre confirmation de ma nomination au poste de modérateur 
(Faites ça vite quand même hein )


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'attends votre confirmation de ma nomination au poste de modérateur
> (Faites ça vite quand même hein )


 

Confirmation : tu pars en vacance


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Va ranger ta chambre !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Va ranger ta chambre !



Ma maturité de modo me permet de ne pas penser à te menacer de te bannir pour ça quand je serais modo


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> -Je ne suis pas un animal, ce qui me démarque des loups, canards et autres autruches


T'as quelque chose contre les canards ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ma maturité de modo me permet de ne pas penser à te menacer de te bannir pour ça quand je serais modo


 
Ah pardon...

Va ranger ta chambre, _jeune drogué_ !


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah pardon...
> 
> Va ranger ta chambre, _jeune drogué_ !


 
Il est drogué 

J'ai ce qu'il te faut petit tintin  j'ai de quoi sauver tes nuits folles


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il est drogué


 
Pis que ça - tel un Baudelaire du death-métal, il écrit ses posts sous l'emprise de la drogue - la drogue comme source d'inspiration.

On n'y comprend rien.

Et dire qu'il y aura d'autres drogués pour croire qu'ils y comprennent quelque chose et trouver ça génial...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et dire qu'il y aura d'autres drogués pour croire qu'ils y comprennent quelque chose et trouver* ça* génial...



Je sais que tu persite à dire "ça" pour me désigner, mais un Dieu reste masculin, et non pas neutre 
Tu peux donc dire "le trouver génial", je te l'ai déjà dit mille et une fois


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> -J'ai bientôt la majorité, héhé


Ils disent tous ça avant les élections 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> je fait preuve d'une maturité a toute épreuve


C'est pas comme l'orthographe 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je n'hésiterais pas à bannir Bobby, Ponk et tout les membres de la horde (hormis ma formidable personne) plusieurs fois par jour;


Ça laisse un doute sur l'efficacité de tes bans, si tu es obligé de les recommencer plusieurs fois par jour 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> -Je ne suis pas un animal


Qu'on m'amène Darwin, sur le champ ! 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> -Enfin, je n'ai que très peu d'égo en raison de ma grande classe


Qu'on m'appelle Darcos, c'est un scandale : à ce quil paraît, dans les grandes classes, ils laissent les enfants s'amuser à des jeux vidéo plutôt qu'aux Lego ! Un témoignage de première main, un !


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'attends votre confirmation


Ça, ton père pourra s'en charger dès qu'il aura lu en entier le fil "baffe ou pas" au comptoir 

Bon, au suivant !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

Ouf un moment j'ai cru que t'allais lui faire un peu de leche majesté facon Beau de l'ère death metal
( ce qui est hardi)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ce fil barre en couilles !
Il est temps de le normer.

Alors

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Et le vainqueur paye sa mousse au Lou Pascalou ?


----------



## jugnin (24 Juin 2008)

Poussez-vous d'là, bande d'opportunistes.

Je propose le Lapin pour le poste. Membre discret mais assidû, au verbe acerbe qui lacère ta mère.

Je dois par ailleurs vous informer que vos parades gallinacées, bien que tout à fait distrayantes, sont absolument vaines, puisque l'éminent sus-cité avait formulé sa requête en premier.

Je rédigerai ma profession de foie dans les prochains jours, j'ai encore pas mal de bouteilles à terminer.

Veuillez agréer, mes bien chers futurs sujets, l'expression de mon inconsidération la plus distinguée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Ce matin,
un lapin
est modérateur (hou hou)

c'était un lapin qui
c'était un lapin qui

ce matin
un lapin
est modérateur (hou hou)

c'était un lapin qui
aimait les bannis ! (pouet)













Nan, grotesque - suivant !


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

Bof...
Après tout, c'est facile... 
D'être modérateur...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors
> 
> *Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés*
> - Amok
> - Nephou



Qui a dit ca ?
Il s'agit de nommer un TROISIEME modérateur.

Ponkhead, refusé : il ne sait pas lire !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> C'est pas comme l'orthographe



Tu m'en vois désolé, mais mon orthographe est loin d'être si mal, t'as qu'à me faire une correction sur le post de tout à l'heure 
J'avoue que j'ai fait une faute énorme sur recrudescense, mais c'était plus parce que j'ai pas fait gaffe qu'autre chose  



Luc G a dit:


> Ça laisse un doute sur l'efficacité de tes bans, si tu es obligé de les recommencer plusieurs fois par jour



Nan, ça se rapproche plus d'un jeu vois-tu : Je bannis, je débannis, je rebannis, etc ; c'est pour donner de l'espoir, un peu comme les vieux : Arrêt cardique, ils revivent, re-arrêt cardiaque, etc 



Luc G a dit:


> Qu'on m'appelle Darcos, c'est un scandale : à ce quil paraît, dans les grandes classes, ils laissent les enfants s'amuser à des jeux vidéo plutôt qu'aux Lego ! Un témoignage de première main, un !



En un siècle les classes ont eu le temps d'évoluer depuis ton dernier passage 



Luc G a dit:


> Bon, au suivant !



C'est toi qui détermine le futur modo maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ponkhead, refusé : il ne sait pas lire !


 
Parce qu'il faut savoir lire ?

Enfer et putréfaction !

C'est nouveau, comme test, non ?
C'est récent...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> -*J'assurerais* *tout* les jours, étant en vacances ces 3 prochains mois (même entre les sorties, la guitare et autres activités passionantes j'ai largement plus de temps qu'un vieux con aigri )
> -Je *rajeunirais* l'âge moyen des modos du bar à un nombre qui se rapproche plus de l'âge de mortalité moyen humain plutôt *que de du* nombre d'inscrits sur macgé
> -J'ai bientôt la majorité, héhé
> -Bien qu'étant chiant hors-norme, je *fait* preuve d'une maturité *a* toute épreuve
> ...


 
Ce qui est en gras...... se sont les fautes d'orthographes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

Ouai, les verbes du 1er groupe à la première personne, j'ai jamais réussi à enregistrer entre le t et le s


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ouai, les verbes du 1er groupe à la première personne, j'ai jamais réussi à enregistrer entre le t et le s


 
Comme rajeunir ?
Ou faire ?




Hurk hurk hurk hurk !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme rajeunir ?
> Ou faire ?



C'est vrai que de pour redire ce qui a été dit 2 post plus haut, t'as du vachement réflechir


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- le_nom_d'un_posteur_que_tu_ne_peux_pas_encadrer

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

_désolé Amok, pas pu m'en empêcher ! 
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

On n'a qu'à faire comme au PS : des groupes se forment (se déforment et se reforment) et déposent des contributions puis on organise un grand congrès pour désigner le nouveau modérateur.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> On n'a qu'à faire comme au PS : des groupes se forment (se déforment et se reforment) et déposent des contributions puis on organise un grand congrès pour désigner le nouveau modérateur.


 
Le bar ne doit pas avoir peur de reconnaître le banniralisme !
Il doit juste oeuvrer à construire un banniralisme à visage humain.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

du participatif exclus-if

c'est la 6 é Répudiation 
vite un congrès !
( A Vert Saillie )


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Qui a dit ca ?
> Il s'agit de nommer un TROISIEME modérateur.
> 
> Ponkhead, refusé : il ne sait pas lire !


Une triplette ?!...
À lunettes ?!...



=>[] :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Une triplette ?!...
> À lunettes ?!...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un seul chat leur manque
et tout le bar est dépeuplé.






(tiens, je ne suis pas sensé être banni, moi ?)


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.


--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## al02 (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce qui est en gras...... se sont les fautes d'orthographe*s*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2008)

Pour un nouveau style de modération tout en image, je proposerais bien Mister miss.


Et puis il est souvent en voyage..


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
> - aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.



Un normand modérateur ?
P'têt ben que oui, p'têt que non.


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pour un nouveau style de modération tout en image, je proposerais bien Mister miss.
> 
> 
> Et puis il est souvent en voyage..



Un beatnik !...
Modérateur !.... :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Un normand modérateur ?


 
Non.

Il faut une femme.
Noire.
Juive.
Lesbienne.
Et handicapée.

Normande si tu veux, mais ce n'est pas dans les cases, ça ne compte pas.


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On parle de modo est personne n'a cité mon divin nom ?
> 
> Pour une fois j'vais être conformiste, j'vais faire une vraie candidature, que dis-je !
> Alors :
> ...



ton papa a dit non, tu es trop jeune pour avoir le droit de cuissage 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je n'hésiterais pas à bannir Bobby, Ponk et tout les membres de la horde (hormis ma formidable personne) plusieurs fois par jour



ça serai des fautes ... de frappes


----------



## mado (24 Juin 2008)

Ah merde. Me manque un critère.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pour un nouveau style de modération tout en image, je proposerais bien Mister miss.
> 
> 
> Et puis il est souvent en voyage..



Hors de question. J'ai déjà dit que si on avait déjà vu de flics devenir voyous l'inverse n'est pas concevable.
:rateau: 


PS: tiponch feukiou


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

Mado, c'est vrai, tu n'es pas juive, ça ne se transmets que par les mères, il parait.

Mais pour toi on pourrait faire une exception.

Et puis ces critères sont cons, ce sont ceux de Ponk.


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pour un nouveau style de modération tout en image, je proposerais bien Mister miss.
> 
> 
> Et puis il est souvent en voyage..



moi je vote pour *


*on manque de serveuses dans les forums du bas


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Pour un nouveau style de modération tout en image, je proposerais bien Mister miss.
> 
> 
> Et puis il est souvent en voyage..



Ah non! Il va nous endormir... et avec lui, ça va être pire que certains post de l'écrieur... C'est dire!!!


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> (...)
> PS: tiponch feukiou


Grossier personnage !... 
Bannissez-le !...


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

a oui benjamin, le rouge et le violet sont a la mode cette été, et j'ai besoins d'un t-shirt ... pense a moi


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> a oui benjamin, le rouge et le violet sont a la mode cette été, et j'ai besoins d'un t-shirt ... pense a moi



je peux avoir un vert sombre, super sombre ?


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je peux avoir un vert sombre, super sombre ?



ton avatar est déjà super sombre


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> ton avatar est déjà super sombre



au moins j'ai pas l'avatar d'un travelo de la Place Clichy moi


----------



## Romuald (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce qui est en gras...... se sont les fautes d'orthographes





al02 a dit:


> Ce qui est en gras...... se sont les fautes d'orthographe*s*





			
				moi a dit:
			
		

> *s*e sont les fautes d'orthographe*s*


L'hopital qui se fout de la charité qui se moque de la clinique...


:rose:


----------



## Picouto (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> au moins j'ai pas l'avatar d'un travelo de la Place Clichy moi


je comprends mieux le choix plutôt douteux du t-shirt...





​


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Je dois par ailleurs vous informer que vos parades gallinacées, bien que tout à fait distrayantes, sont absolument vaines



Toi, t'es trop nul en zoologie pour pouvoir modérer cette faune là. Les canards sont des anatidés, pas des gallinacés, spermophile lagomorphe inculte ! 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce qui est en gras...... se sont les fautes d'orthographes



Donc "Dark-Tinbtin" est une faute d'orthographe, on a jamais vu une faute d'orthographe devenir modo 



jpmiss a dit:


> Hors de question. J'ai déjà dit que si on avait déjà vu de flics devenir voyous l'inverse n'est pas concevable.



JP, tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Vidocq ?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Juin 2008)

Bon, bien disons, j'aimerais bien remplacer BackCat, félin hors normes

J'ai toutes les qualités pour le faire, notamment le fait que, mangeant uniquement des lézards tropicaux à sang vert, je pourrai corriger toutes les trajectoires de tirs en évitant de me laver les babines

Je vous transmets mon CV

J'ai été une star de la scène Punk dans les années 70, en tant que harpiste dans un groupe célèbre (les Moderators)

J'ai lu toute la _Science de la Logique_ de Hegel, ce qui a fait de moi un dialecticien expérimenté, à même de sursumer toutes les contradictions entre les posts les plus pointus

J'ai lu aussi _Martine à la Ferme_ et _Martine à la Me_r pour pouvoir orienter des jeunes gens et des jeunes filles qui se seraient perdus dans la géographie de ce beau forum, avec un langage adapté à leurs inquiétudes 

En vue des AES, je peux mettre à la disposition des membres les plus éminents de ce forum, un Bungalow, sis dans une île tropicale au climat toujours clément, l'île Tromelin, peuplée uniquement de cocotiers taciturnes et de tortues avenantes

Grâce à des appuis dans divers cabinets favorables à l'entrée de la Turquie dans l'UE, j'ai pu me faire nommer, il y a peu, Inspecteur Général de Mercatique, ce qui pourrait accélerer les procédures de vente de certains membres de ce forum sur e-Bay


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En vue des AES, je peux mettre à la disposition des membres les plus éminents de ce forum, un Bungalow, sis dans une île tropicale au climat toujours clément, l'île Tromelin, peuplée uniquement de cocotiers taciturnes et de tortues avenantes



Même pas de vahinés ? Pfffttt t'as aucune chance 



CouleurSud a dit:


> Grâce à des appuis dans divers cabinets favorables à l'entrée de la Turquie dans l'UE, j'ai pu me faire nommer, il y a peu, Inspecteur Général de Mercatique, ce qui pourrait accélerer les procédures de vente de certains membres de ce forum sur e-Bay



Pourquoi veux tu vendre des membres de MacGe sur ebay ?


----------



## Craquounette (24 Juin 2008)

Et personne n'a pensé à Sieur Mon Oncle Patoch' ? 

Il vous organiserait de jolies vacances pr sa destination de prédilection. 


:style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et personne n'a pensé à Sieur Mon Oncle Patoch' ?
> 
> Il vous organiserait de jolies vacances pr sa destination de prédilection.
> 
> ...



*OUI! 
ALLEZ TOUS À 
FANCOULEAUX!!!*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Je vous transmets mon CV



_Monsieur,

nous avons bien reçu votre C.V. mais celui-ci ayant volontairement occulté que vous occupiez déjà cette fonction sur un forum informatique aisé, nous ne retiendrons pas votre candidature. De même si vous l'aviez mentionné par ailleurs, il faut bien l'avouer.

Toutefois, connaissant la déception que peut provoquer ce refus chez toute personne normalement constitué, nous vous offrons en matière de dédommagement un repas en la compagnie de notre futur adminstrateur MacInside. Le repas sera un peu "frugal" si je puis me permettre (un burger et des frites belges estampillées Liège) mais notre dynamique futur administrateur saura vous entretenir de manière surprenante sur le commerce de Schtroumpfs en Switzerland et vous étonnera par sa connaissance du MacIntoche car il est vrai qu'il les reconnait tous grâce à son odorat. Vous verrez comme il remue de la queue lorsqu'il repère un iPhone utilisée par un membre de la gente féminine.

Croyez bien, monsieur, à l'expression de nos sentiments distingués. Nos amitiés à Lemmy !

La direction._


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juin 2008)

Ceci 





alèm a dit:


> _Monsieur,
> 
> La direction._


est soit  un fake

 ou alors  la direction est tombée bien bas au point
- de ne pas écrire en français correct   dans ses courriers officiels
- d'engager n'importe qui  
( bon ca on le savait depuis longtemps)

( quand on couche forcement ,  la grammaire des corps est prioritaire , le reste , hélas, devient très secondaire...)

J'ai bien un avis mais je tiens à passer une soirée peinarde


Si tou veu yé bou bends oune iphone à la place de votre machin ô grand A...
( ccé tré tré rare oune iphone)
Et  Personne c'est avec une majuscule si on parle du héros masculin de ouest -terne ( ce qui semble être le cas vu les épreuves)


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

tiens un autre à bannir&#8230; quelle joie je me fais !

(faites gaffe, si je le fais vraiment, vous allez perdre tous vos abonnements ! )


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Moi j'ai pas de CV


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas de CV



banni !


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> banni !



Quand on est modo on peut bannir des modos ? Parce que bon vous êtes tous témoin qu'alèm abuse sur ma pauvre personne de son pouvoir 

Je veux donc être modo 

Votez pour un pharmacien qui pourra soigner vos mots, maux et mauvais choix !
J'ai un bakaloréat (ça sert pas à grand chose mais bon...) et j'ai fait des zétude (sert pas à grand chose non plus).
Je suis jeune fun bigaré frais et bien formé.
J'ai tout pour plaire et en plus je peux vous obtenir des choses que vous ne pouvez avoir que sur ordonnance 

Mon budget de campagne est composé de divers fûts de bière (grimbergen, leffe, maredsou trappiste et bien d'autres...)


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Quand on est modo on peut bannir des modos ? Parce que bon vous êtes tous témoin qu'alèm abuse sur ma pauvre personne de son pouvoir



oui et ça ne fait que commencer mais entre modos on ne peut pas même mackie on n'y arrive pas ! 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Je veux donc être modo



non ! 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Votez pour un pharmacien qui pourra soigner vos mots, maux et mauvais choix !
> J'ai un bakaloréat (ça sert pas à grand chose mais bon...) et j'ai fait des zétude (sert pas à grand chose non plus).
> Je suis jeune fun bigaré frais et bien formé.
> J'ai tout pour plaire et en plus je peux vous obtenir des choses que vous ne pouvez avoir que sur ordonnance



t'es viré !



Pharmacos a dit:


> Mon budget de campagne est composé de divers fûts de bière (grimbergen, leffe, maredsou trappiste et bien d'autres...)



ah enfin des choses intéressantes !


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _Monsieur,
> 
> nous avons bien reçu votre C.V. mais celui-ci ayant volontairement occulté que vous occupiez déjà cette fonction sur un forum informatique aisé, nous ne retiendrons pas votre candidature. De même si vous l'aviez mentionné par ailleurs, il faut bien l'avouer._


_
Tout à fait. Je suis un infatigable militant du mandat modérateur unique. 


Et mes amitiés à Lemmy également._


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah enfin des choses intéressantes !



Les uns retiennent les produits pharmaceutiques les autres les futs de bières.....


----------



## alèm (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Les uns retiennent les produits pharmaceutiques les autres les futs de bières.....



n'empêche à l'heure qu'il est, j'suis pas loin de filer mon mandat de modérateur contre une dose de ventoline


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> n'empêche à l'heure qu'il est, j'suis pas loin de filer mon mandat de modérateur contre une dose de ventoline



Tout le monde a besoin d'air un jour ou l'autre


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tout à fait. Je suis un infatigable militant du mandat modérateur unique.



C'est mal organisé, ces élections, faudrait faire comme les présidentielles américalnes, où ils votent pour une équipe : président/vice président. Un "ticket", qu'ils appellent ça ! On pourrait faire pareil, voter pour une équipe, modo/co-modo, on appellerait ça le "ticket modérateur" !


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est mal organisé, ces élections, faudrait faire comme les présidentielles américalnes, où ils votent pour une équipe : président/vice président. Un "ticket", qu'ils appellent ça ! On pourrait faire pareil, voter pour une équipe, modo/co-modo, on appellerait ça le "ticket modérateur" !



Franchement se faire accompagner d'un varan pendant la campagne ! sympa


----------



## Dark-Tintin (24 Juin 2008)

Tintin modo, Dark co-modo


----------



## macinside (24 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tintin modo, Dark co-modo



on moins ça tiendra Dark Tintin occupé pendant l'été ... ça sera pas un jeune déoeuvré


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## koeklin (24 Juin 2008)

je vote pour ticket modérateur modo iDuck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 / vice-modo jpmiss :king: ou modo jpmiss :king: / vice-modo iDuck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



parce qu'ils n'ont pas envie d'être modo ce qui signifie qu'ils sont :
- soit totalement conscients de la lourdeur de la tache et dans ce cas deux hommes avertis valent quatre inconscients qui s'ignorent
- soit ils s'en foutent totalement, ce qui pour un lieu tel que le bar n'est pas forcément un inconvénient

ps: pharmacos , file des gouttes à Dark Tintin, il commence à avoir un sérieux dédoublement de la personnalité


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2008)

Sujet du bac :

"Modérateur au bar : vocation ou vacation, développez en vert et contre tous"

Pour l'oral, prévoir un ipod


----------



## aCLR (24 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas de CV





Mon voisin collectionne les 2 CV

Est-ce que cela peut aider pour ma nomination ?

:rose:


----------



## l'écrieur (24 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
> - l'écrieur
> - alèm
> - maousse
> ...



N'empêche que moi, je garde une certaine solidarité chevillée au corps. Je suis capable de faire des fils attrape-toutes-mouches faciles à surveiller, un cadeau spécial dédicace pour modérateurs qui veulent rien glander en plein semaine ensoleillée. 

Par contre je comprends pas pourquoi Amok et Nephou sont pas dans cette liste.
Y veulent pas partir ?
Passe qu'Amok, y s'rait temps qu'il pense à être un amant à plein temps, sinon il va garder sa réputation de bite alternative de la canebière. Tu me diras, alternative, c'est original. Mais lui, c'est une question de courant. Une fois elle durcit, une fois elle durcit pas. En vieillissant, il s'est mis au Viazac©. 
Et Nephou, depuis le temps qu'y répète son morceau de guitare, faudrait qu'il se lance sur scène, là, sinon la carrière va passer et il va rester sur le côté comme une vieille fille sur son banc.

Pis t'as raison, ils sont quand même vieux. Chuis contre le cumul dans le temps, aussi.


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Juin 2008)

Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il faut que je continue.
Pasque oui, j'ai superkekette dans l'oreillette, c'est pas donné à tout le monde, voyez-vous ?
Donc j'continue.

Le Viazac©, Seb, tu sais ce que c'est ?
C'est une nouvelle molécule, moitié Viagra&#8482;, moitié Prozac&#8482;. Tu bandes plus mais tu t'en fous.
_(copyright Zach de chez Gorce, Chapelle Sextine Inc.)_


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Juin 2008)

J'en profite comme y'a personne, c'est pas pour faire mon trois à la suite, c'est pour que Seb achète son meug.




l'écrieur a dit:


> _(copyright Zach de chez Gorce, Chapelle Sextine Inc.)_



Tu connais ça, ma superkekette chérie ?

Zach, c'est aussi çui qui dit :
"Qui a dit que dans _sexagénaire_, y'avait _sexe?_"
Et lorsque Katia lui glisse à l'oreille que :
"_La verge et le c&#339;ur sont deux organes qui remuent d'eux mêmes_, disait Aristote",
Zach répond : "Aristote jeune, sans doute".

Zach et Amok, ils ont le même genre d'humour, tu vois ? Y sont comme frères.
Nephou, je l'ai pas trouvé, son frère, dans le bouquin.

_La Chapelle Sextine_. De Xavier Gorce et Hervé Le Tellier. Aux Editions de l'Estuaire, Belgique. 2004.
Indispensable sur ta table de nuit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

je n'ai pas les qualités requises pour être modo, mais justement une absence de qualité pour arbitrer les différents du bar sont un plus indéniable, je dirais même une qualité essentielle puisque l'_idiot _(dans le sens de simple, unique et particulier) est celui qui pense que le réel se suffit à lui-même.
donc pour arbitrer, je serais enclin de ramener les choses à ce qu'elles sont.

et comme alèm, je sais faire la différence entre un Holga 120 et une Olga 95 D...

de plus, je suis nouveau.
c'est un atout majeur par rapport à l'ancien.
dans certaines branches de la haute-administration, le personnel ne reste pas plus de trois ans, en lieu et place.
on évite ainsi les phénomènes de concussion, de passe-droit, les régimes de faveur et les avantages en nature, ainsi que les problèmes de dépendances diverses et variées qu'entraîne l'ennui et la routine.

contrairement à CouleurSud, je ne suis pas de cette clique tropicalisée qui voit en ces îles lointaines, au sinistre passé, un havre éthylique pour futures AES...
l'esprit AES sera renouvelé de fond en comble pour devenir la clé de voûte du système de la modération.
et cet esprit ira plus chercher du côté de la transgression la plus totale et la plus débridée, façon réunion d'anciens membres du 2ème REP que réunions de simples macusers potaches...

par contre, je retiens ces îles plates de l'océan Indien pour les bannis.
le bannissement sera total et inexorable.

les premiers bannis seront les derniers modérateurs du bar, qui abusant de leurs privilèges pour mieux les conserver, auront, par négligence ou aveuglement, laissé la porte ouverte à un vent de "newbitude aigüe" qui aura sous peu pris possession du bar...

et façon belge, je dirais que _ceci n'est pas une candidature_...

je déclare, donc, le bar ouvert...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juin 2008)

hop sms


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> et comme alèm, je sais faire la différence entre un Holga 120 et une Olga 95 D...



mais Olga 95D est plus cher que Holga 120  et puis avec un peu chance elles sont toutes les 2 aussi en plastoc :rateau:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2008)

c'est payé combien cette fois-ci ? Y a une prime au rendement ? Parce que la fois d'avant j'en faisais du chiffre !  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> mais Olga 95D est plus cher que Holga 120  et puis avec un peu chance elles sont toutes les 2 aussi en plastoc :rateau:



ça dépend si tu l'achètes chez Colette ! 

moi je l'ai acheté au B&H, pas sûr que ça vale le coup dans ce cas précis !  il aurait mieux valu que je reste à Paris et que je tate Olga&#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça dépend si tu l'achètes chez Colette !
> 
> moi je l'ai acheté au B&H, pas sûr que ça vale le coup dans ce cas précis !  il aurait mieux valu que je reste à Paris et que je tate Olga&#8230;



que ce soit Holga ou Olga, chez Colette c'est toujours Vladimir qui aura le dernier mot a la caisse (dans son petit pantalon moulant en cuir ... ) :rateau:


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> que ce soit Holga ou Olga, chez Colette c'est toujours Vladimir qui aura le dernier mot a la caisse (ton son petit pantalon moulant en cuir ... ) :rateau:



toi, t'es prêt à aller au hamman en haut de la rue de ménilmuche&#8230;


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> toi, t'es prêt à aller au hamman en haut de la rue de ménilmuche



j'ai déjà assez de proposition dans le marais


----------



## alèm (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai déjà assez de proposition dans le marais



si tu savais à quel point tes propos sont limites    

finalement, arrête de chercher une belette, trouve-toi un mec, un vrai !


----------



## macinside (25 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> si tu savais à quel point tes propos sont limites&#8230;
> 
> finalement, arrête de chercher une belette, trouve-toi un mec, un vrai !



je n'aime que la belette ... quand elle est bien faite 


On rappellera que ceci est un test des futurs modérateurs


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> (...)
> On rappellera que ceci est un test des futurs modérateurs


Ah...
Et donc, tu l'as réussi ?!...


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Les dernieres pages semblent confirmer une impression 
un coté 80's ( sex drug & rock n"roll)
( Ahhh Ian D...)

avec un coté bière 
( ou mise en)

Concernant Colette
( bazar  bling bling de luxe  assez rigolo selon la facon dont on le voit)
il y avait une splendeur à double vie
-chez Colette: bien dans la ligne,  hype, look et comportement hyper travaillés-controlés;  sciemment hautaine capable de vendre n'importe quelle babiole à qui était prêt(e) à lacher un max de blé pour ce genre de chose ( et ca se précipite)
-hors Colette :chaleureuse naturelle intelligente et beaucoup d'humour

mackie: marais , V, le hammam etc
Ca m'étonne pas
son coté lutin faussement égaré,  ca plait à certains
( ou alors c'est les genoux)


--
ps A propos de Le Tellier
je recommande les 2 " live "  des Papous ( les 2 de la Villette juin2008)


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> --
> ps A propos de Le Tellier
> je recommande les 2 " live "  des Papous ( les 2 de la Villette juin2008)



Ca n'a rien à voir, mais je plussoie 

Extrait 1: 'Il faut parler, Esther' (Racine)'
Extrait 2 (qui nous ramène - très, mais alors vraiment très très - vaguement au sujet) : 'Qui aime le Sudoku doit marcher plein Nord' (Kirkegaard)


----------



## Grug (25 Juin 2008)

*iDuck Modemrateur !*





​


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Ca c'est une soupière pas un modérateur


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca c'est une soupière pas un modérateur



Moi, j'aurais plutôt dit "une théière", D'ailleurs, pour une soupière, l'absence de louche l'est  louche !

Mais je rappelle que dans l'équipe de modération, le quota de canard est déjà satisfait, et que point de vue faune, ce sont surtout des petites belettes qui nous manquent


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Moi, j'aurais plutôt dit "une théière", D'ailleurs, pour une soupière, l'absence de louche l'est  louche !
> 
> Mais je rappelle que dans l'équipe de modération, le quota de canard est déjà satisfait, et que point de vue faune, ce sont surtout des petites belettes qui nous manquent


 
Moi je dis ça je dis rien mais ma copine a pour adresse msn : ...labelette@hotmail

Alors bon je vais lui proposer de venir modérer ce p'tit bordel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

J'entend le loup, le renard et la belette,
j'entend le loup et le renard...
...chanter (accompagnés par nephou à la guitare) - bis.

L'hivers viendra,
les gars, l'hivers viendra,
l'nouveau modo du bar, il s'en repentira !






Voilà ce qu'en dit la chanson.
Je ne souhaite donc pas être candidat.
Je n'aime pas le repentir.
Je n'aime déjà pas le pentir - ce n'est pas pour en reprendre une louche !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je dis ça je dis rien mais ma copine a pour adresse msn : ...labelette@hotmail
> 
> Alors bon je vais lui proposer de venir modérer ce p'tit bordel



Tu es bien conscient, bien entendu, qu'à partir du moment où elle va faire ça, tu devras te trouver une nouvelle copine ? 

:style:


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu es bien conscient, bien entendu, qu'à partir du moment où elle va faire ça, tu devras te trouver une nouvelle copine ?
> 
> :style:


 
C'est pour cette raison que j'ai tronqué l'adresse msn....


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

Des indices précis me font penser que nous sommes en train de perdre PonkHead !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Des indices précis me font penser que nous sommes en train de perdre PonkHead !


 
Ah non, merde, je l'aimais bien, moi !


----------



## tirhum (25 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Des indices précis me font penser que nous sommes en train de perdre PonkHead !


Encore modérateur, toi ?!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> *iDuck Modemrateur !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A voté : adopté à l'unanimité comme avatar. 

Merci Grug.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A voté : adopté à l'unanimité comme avatar.
> 
> Merci Grug.


 
A défaut d'un nouveau modo, on peut voter pour l'UHMAC 2008


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Encore modérateur, toi ?!...



Oui. Regarde derrière toi 1 minute....

(clic)

Maintenant, essaie de poster ici.


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais je rappelle que dans l'équipe de modération, le quota de canard est déjà satisfait, et que point de vue faune, ce sont surtout des petites belettes qui nous manquent



Ceci dit, de mon temps (pas si loin de celui de notre Vermot préféré ), vers ici, quand on rencontrait une belle belette, on disait "t'as vu le canard !"

Mais ceci est une autre histoire, les canards ne sont plus ce qu'ils étaient !


----------



## Xav' (25 Juin 2008)

*MOUAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA* :rateau::love::mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca c'est une soupière pas un modérateur


 
Note que c'est aussi vide l'un que l'autre...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Note que c'est aussi vide l'un que l'autre...



Oui mais une soupière, même décorative (sic !) reste quand même bien plus utile...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Note que c'est aussi vide l'un que l'autre...


 
Après si tu veux te faire bannir tu dis ce que tu veux


----------



## Luc G (25 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca c'est une soupière pas un modérateur


Absolument, d'ailleurs le guide Delachaux et Niestlé signale  les différences facilement visibles lorsqu'en randonnée on rencontre au débotté les unes ou les autres :
"La soupière a généralement des anses, tandis que le modérateur a plus souvent des poignées (d'amour)" 

Le guide des volatiles du net, manifestement pompé honteusement sur des inédits de Pascal77 prétend de son côté :

"on distingue beaucoup mieux les anses des soupières que l'aisance des modérateurs."

Je sens que je m'éclipse


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Je sens que je m'éclipse


Ah non , au contraire 
A épingler


( ou alors y a un probleme t'es envouté)

en ce cas je suggère l'exorcisme
" Sors de mon corps P77 ,out Jézabel , out"

( en fond mettre ""My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" des impeccables Eno -Byrne, surtout un track...)


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A défaut d'un nouveau modo, on peut voter pour l'UHMAC 2008


Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui!

J'inscris BIOSS d'office.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui!
> 
> J'inscris BIOSS d'office.


 
Il est toujours en vie ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui!
> 
> J'inscris BIOSS d'office.


 
Et kasarus aussi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (25 Juin 2008)

Bon, qui soutient ma candidature ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

A l'UHMAC ?

Aucune chance !


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Juin 2008)

Clair.

Trop jeune.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juin 2008)

par contre pour la signature, il a ses chances...


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Clair.
> 
> Trop jeune.


 
Ne remplit pas les conditions nécessaires et suffisantes


----------



## Amok (25 Juin 2008)

Xav' a dit:


> *MOUAHAHAHAAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA* :rateau::love::mouais:



Vous ici ?!


----------



## Xav' (25 Juin 2008)

Mon ego surdéveloppé (aidé par un p'tit maille d'une éminence de ces lieux) m'a averti qu'on parlait de moi :rateau:

Vu que j'avais 11 secondes 3/4 à perdre, voilà... 

Je retourne hiberner.

Adios amigos !


----------



## mado (25 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Mais pour toi on pourrait faire une exception.



Merci 

Mais je préfère définitivement hanter les vrais bars. Sans modération.

 :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> félin hors normes


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


>



Tiens, j'y pense, là, d'un coup, une panthère pour remplacer Chaton, ça serait pas mal, nan ? Pi ça améliorerait l'équipe sur le plan "parité", en pluche oooops pardon plusse ! :rose:

Chris, tu veux pas acter candidature ? :love:


----------



## kisbizz (26 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, j'y pense, là, d'un coup, une panthère pour remplacer Chaton, ça serait pas mal, nan ? Pi ça améliorerait l'équipe sur le plan "parité", en pluche oooops pardon plusse ! :rose:
> 
> Chris, tu veux pas acter candidature ? :love:



alliance feminine oblige : je plusse


----------



## Dark-Tintin (26 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> alliance feminine oblige : je plusse




J't'ai dit que j'avais changé de sexe la semaine dernière ?


----------



## koeklin (26 Juin 2008)

ben dis donc y'en a un qu'est prêt à tout pour avoir le poste...


----------



## kisbizz (26 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J't'ai dit que j'avais changé de sexe la semaine dernière ?



non mon p'tit ange mais ...pourquoi pas toi aussi en modo ? :love::love::love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non mon p'tit ange mais ...pourquoi pas toi aussi en modo ? :love::love::love:



De deux choses l'une :
- soit kisbizz ne sait pas que les anges n'ont pas de sexe et il faut se dépêcher de lui apprendre 
- soit elle le sait et elle est en train de se foutre de la gueule de Dark-tintin


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

mado a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais je préfère définitivement hanter les vrais bars. Sans modération.
> 
> :love:



Vivement que l'on se rencontre dans un bar non modéré alors :love:


----------



## flotow (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh oui, oh oui, oh oui!
> 
> J'inscris BIOSS d'office.


ah non, il gagnerait d'office


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Je regrette, mes avatars ne sont pas home-made, je suis hors concours...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

L'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que tu te présentais à la fonction suprême. Je suis rassuré de lire que tu tentes de  décliner l'invitation de PonkHead.



Malheureusement, je ne crois pas que cela soit aussi simple. Si d'éminents membres du bar lancent ton pseudo pour venir modérer leurs dires plutôt que glander tout l'été devant les forums à poster des mots d'esprits abscons. Tu devrais y réfléchir à deux fois avant dire de suite que tu es hors concours. Surtout que ton post et plus précisément l'anglicisme qu'il comporte peut être pris comme une marque de mépris. _Fait maison_.



Tu subodores que Ponk'*, après sa journée de travail, s'adonne à son hobby à savoir le dessin. Alors qu'il ne peut vivre** sans dessiner, écrire ou fixer sur le capteur numérique son quotidien. Son avatar*** est une série d'autoportraits, toujours le même faciès prit dans des situations différentes. Fait amende honorable et étudie cette proposition avec un peu plus de sérieux.

:hein:

*qu'il me pardonne cette familiarité.
**je suis allé pécher des infos sur son site.
***dire que tu l'a mis au pluriel.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Surtout que ton post et plus précisément l'anglicisme qu'il comporte peut être pris comme une marque de mépris.




Tu n'étais pas la l'année dernière, mais si tu utilisais la fonction recherche , tu saurais que l'anglicisme de K, indépendamment de la pertinence de ton propos , est parfaitement justifié :

UHMAC : *U*ltramoche *H*ome-*M*ade *A*vatar *C*ontest

Il est où d'ailleurs, le thread 2008 ?


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> L'espace d'un instant, j'ai cru que t*u te présentais à la fonction suprême.* Je suis rassuré de lire que tu tentes de  décliner l'invitation de PonkHead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh, oui mais non?
"j'ai cru que tu te présentais à la fonction suprême"
Oui, moi aussi...

"Si d'éminents membres du bar lancent ton pseudo pour venir modérer leurs dires plutôt que glander tout l'été devant les forums à poster des mots d'esprits abscons."

Ah oui, un truc constructif, mais non ce n'est pas pour moi... (et puis les vacances sont faites pour d'autres choses plus intéressantes?, (je ne sais pas, ce peut être une expérience enrichissante (ou pas) d'être modo du bar, il faudrait voir ça...), à défaut d'être plus intéressantes, on pourrait dire moins virtuelles,  voire même plus _tactiles.

"Surtout que ton post et plus précisément l'anglicisme qu'il comporte peut être pris comme une marque de mépris"

Alors là, je me demande où tu vas chercher des trucs pareils...

Marque de mépris, pas mieux 

Et puis, avant d'interpréter mes propos, il faudrait les comprendre (sur ce coup c'est flagrant là...) et non, ceci (la phrase que tu es en train de lire) n'est pas une marque de mépris  (je suis presque sérieux là)

"Tu subodores que Ponk'*, après sa journée de travail, s'adonne à son hobby à savoir le dessin."

Je ne subodore rien du tout... enfin, après ce post, juste que tu as peut-être une dent contre moi...
 il le disait lui-même avant de se les faire dessiner par le gribouilleur de la Horde.

"Son avatar*** ***dire que tu l'a mis au pluriel."

Oui, je les ai mis au pluriel, je parlai des miens... cf règlement.
pas des siens...

"Fait amende honorable et étudie cette proposition avec un peu plus de sérieux."

Amende de quoi?

et quelle proposition...?

@ alèm:

  _


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2008)

nota bene : rajouer aCLR et kasarus à la liste des futurs bannis&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> nota bene : rajouer aCLR et kasarus à la liste des futurs bannis


 
Il y aura bientôt plus de bannis que de membres


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juin 2008)

si les bannis pouvent etre modo et si en plus on va elire modo le plus fortement banni on aura donc sonny et patoch comme verts 


dites , vous ne voyez pas patoch ou sonny comme modo  ?


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

D'un forum technique pointu oui, mais pas du Bar, c'est de loin pas des nases ces deux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> D'un forum technique pointu oui, mais pas du Bar, c'est de loin pas des nases ces deux.



En plus, depuis l'arrivée du nouveau serveur de MacGe, sonny est une opportunité à ne pas négliger, il n'y a pas tant de spécialistes du Dell que ça, sur MacGe :rateau:


----------



## kisbizz (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> D'un forum technique pointu oui, mais pas du Bar, c'est de loin pas des nases ces deux.



ben alors c'est tout vu :

le technique pour eux ..... le bar pour moi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> nota bene : rajouer aCLR et kasarus à la liste des futurs bannis


 
On fait un loft, version MacG : on les enferme avec LHO et CouleurSud dans un sous-forum dédié et on revient...

... Mettons, dans dix ans, voir si il y en a un qui post encore.

Non ?




(détail technique pour romuald, le U de UHMAC, c'est pour Ugly)


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> On fait un loft, version MacG : on les enferme avec LHO et CouleurSud dans un sous-forum dédié et on revient...
> 
> ... Mettons, dans dix ans, voir si il y en a un qui post encore.
> 
> ...



Aucun problème pour moi...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Aucun problème pour moi...


 
Normal il est en vacance toute l'année


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Normal il est en vacance toute l'année



C'est faux...
C'est juste que le niveau du sous-forum serait considérablement plus élevé que le forum en lui-même... (et je ne dis pas ça parce que il est possible que j'y sois) (cf aCLR)


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il y aura bientôt plus de bannis que de membres



alèm a du lire et relire tous les numéros de l'internationale situationniste  Debord, sors de ce corps ! 

PS pour prévenir les inconscients : le principe à l'IS c'était de voter pour expulser les membres qui n'étaient pas dans la ligne mais pour bien clarifier les choses, en général, ceux qui avaien voté contre la décision majoritaire étaient exclus dans la foulée. Alors, serrez les fesses 

À la fin, à l'IS, ils étaient 1


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Euh, oui mais non?
> "j'ai cru que tu te présentais à la fonction suprême"
> Oui, moi aussi...
> 
> ...


_


Ce garçon :
1. Ne sait pas citer
2. Ne sait pas utiliser des balises ubb
3. Ne sait pas de quoi il parle.

Ça fait beaucoup pour un garçon qui aspire à tort._


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup pour un garçon qui aspire à tort.


 
Un garçon aspirateur


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce garçon :
> 1. Ne sait pas citer


ben si justement...


l'écrieur a dit:


> 2. Ne sait pas utiliser des balises ubb


au secours !!!


l'écrieur a dit:


> 3. Ne sait pas de quoi il parle.


peut-être... mais n'est-ce pas le cas de la majorité des posteurs ici?
Sur quoi te bases-tu pour dire ça? (même si c'est fondé en l'occurence? peux-tu réellement dire que tu me connais?)



l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup pour un garçon qui aspire à tort.



et j'aspire à? (car là je ne sais de quoi tu parles, mis à part le "mot d'esprit"©)


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> alèm a du lire et relire tous les numéros de l'internationale situationniste  Debord, sors de ce corps !
> 
> PS pour prévenir les inconscients : le principe à l'IS c'était de voter pour expulser les membres qui n'étaient pas dans la ligne mais pour bien clarifier les choses, en général, ceux qui avaien voté contre la décision majoritaire étaient exclus dans la foulée. Alors, serrez les fesses
> 
> À la fin, à l'IS, ils étaient 1



pis en plus c'étaient que des alcoolos !! 

Luc : comment tu savais ? :love:

ps 1 : t'as aimé la jeunesse du Didier Levallet ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ça fait beaucoup pour un garçon qui aspire à tort.


 
Une phrase comme ça... Signée Furax ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> gnagna ouin ouin




Ah mais non, mais décidément, ya rien à faire, c'est mieux quand il dit rien lui...
*MAIS DONNEZ MOI LE BOUTON A BAN BORDEL!!!
RIEN QU'UNE FOIS!!!*


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2008)

non

vraiment non.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais non, mais décidément, ya rien à faire, c'est mieux quand il dit rien lui...
> *MAIS DONNEZ MOI LE BOUTON A BAN BORDEL!!!
> RIEN QU'UNE FOIS!!!*



C'est vrai qu'il commence à donner envie... rien qu'une fois... :sleep:
Sinon j'ai retrouvé le Charteton©...  :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> (détail technique pour romuald, le U de UHMAC, c'est pour Ugly)



Ben aCLR a pas l'air d'aimer les anglicismes, et comme on pouvait traduire sans modifier l'acronyme


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah mais non, mais décidément, ya rien à faire, c'est mieux quand il dit rien lui...
> *MAIS DONNEZ MOI LE BOUTON A BAN BORDEL!!!
> RIEN QU'UNE FOIS!!!*



Une fois, ou deux ?
Il me semble que tu avais aussi des velléités concernant enzomachin® 
Me trompé-je ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Une fois, ou deux ?
> Il me semble que tu avais aussi des velléités concernant enzomachin®
> Me trompé-je ? :mouais:



Il y a beaucoup de monde qui lui donne des pustules il ne semble


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Une fois, ou deux ?
> Il me semble que tu avais aussi des velléités concernant enzomachin®
> Me trompé-je ? :mouais:



Oui s'est fou comme les jeunes actuellement savent s'attirer la sympathie et l'envie de leur offrir du cassoulet (et c'est pas tonton Patoch qui me contredira)... c'est un phénomène cyclique apparemment...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui s'est fou comme les jeunes actuellement savent s'attirer la sympathie et l'envie de leur offrir du cassoulet (et c'est pas tonton Patoch qui me contredira)... c'est un phénomène cyclique apparemment...


 
Du cyclique aux six claques, il n'y a qu'un petit tour de pédale.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Du cyclique aux six claques, il n'y a qu'un petit tour de pédale.



Et après, tu passes aux six clopes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Et après, tu passes aux six clopes ?



ou aux sept nains


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Juin 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Une fois, ou deux ?
> Il me semble que tu avais aussi des velléités concernant enzomachin®
> Me trompé-je ? :mouais:


Ah non, enzotruc est plus amusant quand même.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non, enzotruc est plus amusant quand même.



C'est vrai que le coté "rital" a un peu plus de gueule...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

BON quelqu'un fait un point sur les prétendants au titre ! Qu'on s'y retrouve un peu !


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah non, enzotruc est plus amusant quand même.


 
Ben faut le nomer modo, alors - un modo marrant, ça nous changera, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Oui s'est fou comme les jeunes actuellement savent s'attirer la sympathie et l'envie de leur offrir du cassoulet (et c'est pas tonton Patoch qui me contredira)... c'est un phénomène cyclique apparemment...



*ILS VONT SOUFFRIR
LES JEUNES CET ÉTÉ!!!
ET PAS QUE DE LA 
CANICULE!!!*




... Et ça aussi, on pourra dire que c'est cyclique... :love:


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> BON quelqu'un fait un point sur les prétendants au titre ! Qu'on s'y retrouve un peu !
> 
> 
> Merci



Absolument et, à défaut de donner un titre à tous les candidats, qu'il ne se gêne pour donner des sous-titres à chacun, qu'on rigole un peu ! 

PS pour alèm : oui, j'ai aimé (d'ailleurs, je verrai bien des ressemblances avec le père Eskelin que j'écoute en ce moment (c'est peut-être débile comme impression, musicalement parlant mais bon, je le sens bien comme ça ). Je ne t'avais pas encore répondu parce que j'ai écouté ça trop en vitesse pour l'heure.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

Tu peux pas régler ton tourne-disque 78 tours ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman





*LES CANDIDATS SERIEUX*
Tu rigoles ?

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> BON quelqu'un fait un point sur les prétendants au titre ! Qu'on s'y retrouve un peu !
> 
> 
> Merci



Tu ne veux pas qu'on poste à ta place aussi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu peux pas régler ton tourne-disque 78 tours ?


 
Parlez pas de chose que kasarus ne connaît pas


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas qu'on poste à ta place aussi ?


 
Si tu le propose gentiment... je te donne mon password et tu écris ce que je te dicte


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu ne veux pas qu'on poste à ta place aussi ?


 


Pharmacos a dit:


> Si tu le propose gentiment... je te donne mon password et tu écris ce que je te dicte


 
Hou hou,
J'ai fait un récapitulatif - le gros post plein de couleurs plus haut, là, vous voyez ?






C'est moche de vieillir, quand même...


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hou hou,
> J'ai fait un récapitulatif - le gros post plein de couleurs plus haut, là, vous voyez ?
> 
> 
> ...


 
On a vu mon petit on a vu.....


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu peux pas régler ton tourne-disque 78 tours ?


C'est ma cervelle que j'arrive pas à régler à la bonne vitesse, elle a du mal à suivre


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si tu le propose gentiment... je te donne mon password et tu écris ce que je te dicte



Je ne propose rien je dispose, c'est bien connu


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je ne propose rien je dispose, c'est bien connu


 
 louis XIV va !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

On devrait créer "Le fil des retraités" histoire qu'ils nous foutent la paix avec le 78 tours et les autres conneries


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On devrait créer "Le fil des retraités" histoire qu'ils nous foutent la paix avec le 78 tours et les autres conneries



pourtant mixé un 78 tours c'est pas un truc de d'jeuns ?


----------



## kasarus (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Parlez pas de chose que kasarus ne connaît pas



paf...
dis voir, ça te dirait un radio à galène? j'en ai une qui re marche encore 



macinside a dit:


> pourtant mixé un 78 tours c'est pas un truc de d'jeuns ?



non, de djeunzzzz...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

salut, je me présente, je m'appelle *Quasi Modo*. 

 on m'a dit qu'il y avait une place de modo à prendre.  
 qu'il fallait d'abord se porter candidat.  
 qu'après une première sélection, il y avait un concours où il fallait danser sur "Stayin' Alive" jusqu'à épuisement, 
voire plus si affinité, dans le genre "on achève bien les modos".

 alors, voilà, pensant que mon patronyme pouvait être un plus, je vous joins un petit portfolio.


[youtube]at33ldd-e1c&hl=en[/youtube]


.


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il y avait un concours où il fallait danser sur "Stayin' Alive" jusqu'à épuisement, voire plus si affinité, dans le genre "on achève bien les modos".



Le problème, c'est qu'il faut surtout danser avec les loups. C'est déconseillé aux âmes sensibles


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On devrait créer "Le fil des retraités" histoire qu'ils nous foutent la paix avec le 78 tours et les autres conneries


N'étant pas retraité, je me contenterai de te demander si tu as déjà fini tes devoirs de vacances, parce qu'il va falloir s'y mettre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On devrait créer "Le fil des retraités" histoire qu'ils nous foutent la paix avec le 78 tours et les autres conneries



Oui  pis un fil "nurserie" aussi, pour toi et quelques autres, pendant que vous prendrez vos biberons et ferez votre rototo, vous raconterez pas de conneries, ça sera toujours ça de gagné !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

Y a déjà le Club Macgé pour ça


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

....bon en bonne conscience je n'ai absolument rien lu de toutes les conneries précédement postées ici.....
...mais je débarque et je la ramène parce que bon ya pas de raisons et pis c'est comme ça démocratiquement...

...ceci pour dire que bien sûr MOi comme modo est une évidence même ... :
1- je suis quasi fonctionnaire (parce que j'ai pas pu y arriver officiellement...c'est dire) donc j'ai un temps infini à rien foutre payé par vos impôts..
2- comme vous l'aurez remarqué plus haut, je suis un grand démocrate ouvert à la discussion (comme le symbolise mon avatar)
3-je promets d'économiser mon clavier en d'oiseuses explications avant de banir...
4-je fais pleins de fautes de frappes et d'orthographe.....(ça s'est déjà que c'est pas un handicap pour modérer ..)
5-avec un nom pareil je pourrais m'approcher des nioubs malpolis sans attirer leur attention attentive aux modos...ah merde mais si j'e suis une ...enfin bref .....je me comprends .....je suis le seul mais c'est pas grave....(ça aussi c'est un gros avantage pour la mission de modération...)

et j'en oublie ( parce qu'en plus certains symptômes de la sénilité me torturent déjà (comme certains d'ailleurs et en plus que a aussi c'est un gros avantage pour la mission de modération....etc etc )....


voilà

VOTEZ POUR MOA !


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

Y a déjà le Club Macgé pour ça


----------



## Luc G (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  pis un fil "nurserie" aussi, pour toi et quelques autres, pendant que vous prendrez vos biberons et ferez votre rototo, vous raconterez pas de conneries, ça sera toujours ça de gagné !



Excuse-moi d'être intervenu, j'ai mal regardé mon programme, je croyais que c'était à moi de garder les gosses cet après-midi. Je te les laisse.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Le problème, c'est qu'il faut surtout danser avec les loups. C'est déconseillé aux âmes sensibles



mais le loup des steppes est un animal solitaire qui refuse les futilités de ce monde, il danserait plutôt jusqu'à la mort que de frayer avec ses comparses... 


.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> mais le loup des steppes est un animal solitaire qui refuse les futilités de ce monde, il danserait plutôt jusqu'à la mort que de frayer avec ses comparses...
> 
> 
> .



Oui, mais le loup à nous, qu'on a, ici, c'est pas un loup des steppes, hein, ça serait plutôt, si j'en crois le récit de ses exploits, qu'il soit "autobiographique" ou résulte d'un instant de faiblesse à tendance expansive d'origine ethylique de certains de mes confrères suisses*, une sorte de &#8230; loupanar   


(*) Tiens ? Pourquoi j'ai mis ça au pluriel, moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais le loup à nous, qu'on a, ici, c'est pas un loup des steppes, hein, ça serait plutôt, si j'en crois le récit de ses exploits, qu'il soit "autobiographique" ou résulte d'un instant de faiblesse à tendance expansive d'origine ethylique de certains de mes confrères suisses*, une sorte de  loupanar
> 
> (*) Tiens ? Pourquoi j'ai mis ça au pluriel, moi ?



le loup a donc ses faiblesses et ses penchants...
il me fallait aller dans le bar d'un forum technique pour que tombe le mythe...

j'ai sans doute dû loupé des étapes...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il me fallait aller dans *le bar d'un forum technique *pour que tombe le mythe...




...ya un blem là !!!!:mouais:

...ça existe pas ce que tu dis là ....sont trop coincés du c** dans le technique pour ouvrir un bar

not' bar à nous qu'on a n'a rien de technique ...ou alors ça a à voir avec l'éthilisme, la sexualité et d'autres joyeusetés ....ça c'est technique.....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ya un blem là !!!!:mouais:
> 
> ...ça existe pas ce que tu dis là ....sont trop coincés du c** dans le technique pour ouvrir un bar
> 
> not' bar à nous qu'on a n'a rien de technique ...ou alors ça a à voir avec l'éthilisme, la sexualité et d'autres joyeusetés ....ça c'est technique.....



je ne parle pas avec la concurrence...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

random activated.


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne parle pas avec la concurrence...




..;wé mais suite à cette gravissime erreur de confusion, tz candidature vient d'être annulée et tu seras écartelé tres prochainement .....( c'est pas moi c'est un bruit de couloir...de la mort )


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

on est quel jour ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> je ne parle pas avec la concurrence...



Qu'il est présomptueux !


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> avatar étrange



Tu as une particularité génétique qui rend des parties de ton anatomie fluorescentes ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Je n'ai pas d'avatar.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..;wé mais suite à cette gravissime erreur de confusion, tz candidature vient d'être annulée et tu seras écartelé tres prochainement .....( c'est pas moi c'est un bruit de couloir...de la mort )



je viens de lire les nouvelles règles du jeu, où l'on pourra à sa guise enchaîner un candidat _malfaisant_ et le traîner en laisse où bon nous semble, pendant une 1/2 heures, histoire de le calmer ou de le suspendre en l'invitant, avec raffinement, à se repentir de ses méfaits...

il y a que je ne suis pas une balance...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

C'est l'histoire d'un type qui a le choix pour se marrier entre trois femmes.
Les trois rivalisent d'ingéniosité pour s'atirrer ses faveurs.

Je vous la fait courte - au final, il choisit celle a plus forte poitrine.

C'est une histoire drôle - dit-on.





benjamin ayant moulte choix, il ne reste qu'à trouver ce qui, chez un modo, fait office de taille de la poitrine.





(i.e. : vous vous déchirez pour rien)


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Je t'avais pas reconnu avec ton nouvel avatar qui représente un ... dans le noir :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> mais le loup des steppes est un animal solitaire qui refuse les futilités de ce monde, il danserait plutôt jusqu'à la mort que de frayer avec ses comparses...
> 
> 
> .



C'est fou ce besoin irrépréssible qu'ont certains ici de faire savoir par tous les moyens qu'ils lisent... 
Naaaaan, remarque je vois la paille mais pas la poutre qui m'interdit une station assise trop prolongée... Je fais pareil avec la bibine....


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou ce besoin irrépréssible qu'ont certains ici de faire savoir par tous les moyens qu'ils lisent...
> Naaaaan, remarque je vois la paille mais pas la poutre qui m'interdit une station assise trop prolongée... Je fais pareil avec la bibine....


 
Ah parce que tu bois en plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est fou ce besoin irrépréssible qu'ont certains ici de faire savoir par tous les moyens qu'ils lisent...
> Naaaaan, remarque je vois la paille mais pas la poutre qui m'interdit une station assise trop prolongée... Je fais pareil avec la bibine....



tout comme ceux qui le soulignent au marker rouge, taille 7...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est l'histoire d'un type qui a le choix pour se marrier entre trois femmes.
> Les trois rivalisent d'ingéniosité pour s'atirrer ses faveurs.
> 
> Je vous la fait courte - au final, il choisit celle a plus forte poitrine.
> ...



m'appellant Quasi Modo, il y a que je n'ai pas de poitrine, mais une grosse bosse...


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

*Droit de réponse&#8482;*​


alèm a dit:


> nota bene : rajouer aCLR et kasarus à la liste des futurs bannis&#8230;



Bah pourquoi ? On a plus le droit de poster bourré !? 



PonkHead a dit:


> On fait un loft, version MacG : on les enferme avec LHO et CouleurSud dans un sous-forum dédié (&#8230



Je viens de me lever après une longue nuit bien arrosée. Et c'est comme ça tous les jours de l'année dans ma blanchisserie industrielle réhabilitée en logement spacieux.



Pharmacos a dit:


> Normal il est en vacance toute l'année



Ouais, et je ne changerais de vie pour rien au monde.
L'oisiveté comme remède à tous les maux de la modernité.



Luc G a dit:


> alèm a du lire et relire tous les numéros de l'internationale situationniste  Debord, sors de ce corps !
> 
> PS pour prévenir les inconscients : le principe à l'IS c'était de voter pour expulser les membres qui n'étaient pas dans la ligne mais pour bien clarifier les choses, en général, ceux qui avaien voté contre la décision majoritaire étaient exclus dans la foulée. Alors, serrez les fesses
> 
> À la fin, à l'IS, ils étaient 1



J'ai l'espace pour accueillir les survivants du mouvement&#8230;

&#8230;enfin ceux qui veulent jouir sans entraves ®



alèm a dit:


> pis en plus c'étaient que des alcoolos !!



Ouais&#8230;:love:



Romuald a dit:


> Ben aCLR a pas l'air d'aimer les anglicismes, et comme on pouvait traduire sans modifier l'acronyme [/



Je suis francophile.
Acronyme, acronyme, est-ce que j'ai une tête d'acronyme.
Ben oui en fait ! Mon pseudo est un acronyme. 



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui &#8230; pis un fil "nurserie" aussi, pour toi et quelques autres, pendant que vous prendrez vos biberons et ferez votre rototo, vous raconterez pas de conneries, ça sera toujours ça de gagné !



T'oublieras pas de rajouter de la gnole dans le mien.



supermoquette a dit:


> Y a déjà le Club Macgé pour ça



Petite question technique : comment enlever une rayure d'un vinyle ?



supermoquette a dit:


> Y a déjà le Club Macgé pour ça



C'est le prix d'un flash de whisky


----------



## Amok (27 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui, mais le loup à nous, qu'on a, ici, c'est pas un loup des steppes, hein, ça serait plutôt, si j'en crois le récit de ses exploits, qu'il soit "autobiographique" ou résulte d'un instant de faiblesse à tendance expansive d'origine ethylique de certains de mes confrères suisses*, une sorte de  loupanar
> 
> 
> (*) Tiens ? Pourquoi j'ai mis ça au pluriel, moi ?



Des sources suisses: c'est pitoyable... Pourquoi pas Belges ?!


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Des sources suisses: c'est pitoyable... Pourquoi pas Belges ?!


 
 Un problème contre les belges ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tout comme ceux qui le soulignent au marker rouge, taille 7...  :rateau:



*ITALIQUE GRAS!*


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ITALIQUE GRAS!*


 
C'est vrai alors ?
T'as grossi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un problème contre les belges ?



*ILS ROULENT COMME
DES BURNES SUR LES
ROUTES CORSES!!!*





... Remarque ; les pinzuti aussi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ah parce que tu bois en plus ?



Uniquement par la trompe


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ITALIQUE GRAS!*




*GRAS...*


*******
en bas de page il y a une pub Trimgel: perdre 5Kg par semaine...


----------



## Lila (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ILS ROULENT COMME
> DES BURNES SUR LES
> ROUTES CORSES!!!*




......juin est la saison des burnes ....

ah merde je suis né en jin !!!!:rateau::rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> *en bas de page il y a une pub Trimgel: perdre 5Kg par semaine...*


*

Patience... En restant suffisamment devant ton écran, tu pourras voir arriver celle qui te permettra de gagner quelques centimètres...






:love:*


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

LHO a dit:


> (&#8230
> en bas de page il y a une pub Trimgel[/URL]: perdre 5Kg par semaine...





Viens de la voir sur présentez-vous !?



Edit : pas encore vu celle de PATOCHMAN&#8230;

&#8230;j'attends


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ILS ROULENT COMME*
> _*DES BURNES SUR LES*_
> _*ROUTES CORSES!!!*_
> 
> ...


 
C'est bien que tu m'as jamais croisé  tu aurais eu le feu au cul un peu


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Patience... En restant suffisamment devant ton écran, tu pourras voir arriver celle qui te permettra de gagner quelques centimètres...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est marrant, mais cela ressemble aux jouets de JPTK, version pompier...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Un sujet chaud pour un été torride


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est bien que tu m'as jamais croisé  tu aurais eu le feu au cul un peu



Oui oui oui... Je n'en doute pas une seconde... 

Mhmmmmmpfffffffff.....


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui... Je n'en doute pas une seconde...
> 
> Mhmmmmmpfffffffff.....


 
Attention à tes genoux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Attention à tes genoux



Mouahahahahahahahaha!!!!! 

C'est le modèle de course, celui là.... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Un sujet chaud pour un été torride



Je te modérerai tout ça à la serpe, moi!


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juin 2008)

un figatellu suffit


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Et tu sais de quoi il en retourne, toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est le modèle de course, celui là.... :love:



On n'est jamais à l'abri d'une rupture du circuit de refroidissement !


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahahaha!!!!!
> 
> C'est le modèle de course, celui là.... :love:


 
rirabienkiriraledernier....

Allez va je te laisse à ta sieste....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman





*LES CANDIDATS SERIEUX*
Tu rigoles ?

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> rirabienkiriraledernier....
> 
> Allez va je te laisse à ta sieste....




Hé hé hé... Les petits clichés qui ressortent....


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

Bon maintenant qu'on à la liste des candidats ? c'est quand qu'on vote ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé hé hé... Les petits clichés qui ressortent....


 

Tu vas pas me faire croire que tu bosses


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je te modérerai tout ça à la serpe, moi!



C'est une proposition à étudier.
Le retour du supplice de l'iPod pour le nioub s'impose


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Oh, vous pouvez toujours voter... Et en pissant dans un violon, on devrait obtenir un truc qui s'approche pas mal de Mozart...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

T'es un poète toi  un artiste complet


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> T'es un poète toi  un artiste complet



Nan nan nan... Il y en a plein d'autres  ici ; des vrais...


----------



## CouleurSud (27 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman





*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX* *AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*

  - CouleurSud 

--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Ouais, des vrais complets - comme le pain du même nom - bourratif sur le coup et _plein de fibres..._


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX* *AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*
> 
> CouleurSud


 

Comme on dit sur msn : mort de rire : mdr : lol :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...bourratif sur le coup et _plein de fibres..._



Tu veux dire "qui font aller" ?....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

Et si on faisait un concours de repassage ?


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux dire "qui font aller" ?....


 
La coule douce.....


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours de repassage ?


 
non


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu veux dire "qui font aller" ?....


 C'est ça que j'aime chez certains ici, je peux parler à demi-mots avec, ils comprennent. :love:





(oui, oui, j'ai mis un smiley, et alors ?)


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours de repassage ?



oh oui!! oh oui !!!! 

Avec du verre pilé, et des litres de bières ...:love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Sans oublier les pieux en résineux!


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

J'oublie toujours qqchose :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours de repassage ?


 
Un concours d'heureux pas sages ?
Ouais.
Avec du verre pilé, bonne idée.


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Je prend les bières


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

*CV*

Seconde classe pendant mon service.
Recalé au concours d'entrée de la police nationale et municipale.
Recalé au concours d'entrée des CRS.
Recalé au concours d'entrée de la gendarmerie.
Recalé au concours d'entrée de la douane.
Recalé au concours d'entrée des forces spéciales.


Donnez-moi une chance pour celui-ci.


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *CV*
> 
> Seconde classe pendant mon service.
> Recalé au concours d'entrée de la police nationale et municipale.
> ...


 
Recalé au concours de la modération pour nullité aggravée.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *CV*
> 
> Seconde classe pendant mon service.
> Recalé au concours d'entrée de la police nationale et municipale.
> ...



Vu tes "références", il faut bien reconnaitre que tu as tes chances ici...  :rateau:


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Vu tes "références", il faut bien reconnaitre que tu as tes chances ici...  :rateau:



Les tiennent sont bien plus longues .... 
Trop qualifié pour le poste, ils ont dit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2008)

odré a dit:


> Et si on faisait un concours de repassage ?


Et pourquoi pas un atelier couture tant qu'on y est ?


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *CV*
> 
> Seconde classe pendant mon service.
> Recalé au concours d'entrée de la police nationale et municipale.
> ...



Rassure toi!  à la cave de MacGé , certains finissent tranquillement depuis 7 ans de remplir le questionnaire


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un atelier couture tant qu'on y est ?



C'est chouette aussi avec du verre pilié et des bières


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Recalé au concours de la modération pour nullité aggravée.



J' l'ai déjà entendu celle-là !

:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J' l'ai déjà entendu celle-là !
> 
> :rose:


 

:rose::rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Donnez-moi une chance pour celui-ci.



De toute façon tu n'as aucune chance ; tu viens de nous dire, au vu de ton CV, que tu ne tiens pas l'alcool ! :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De toute façon tu n'as aucune chance ; tu viens de nous dire, au vu de ton CV, que tu ne tiens pas l'alcool ! :mouais:


Ah !...
Enfin un truc intéressant !... 
Je tiens l'alcool et je peux être très chiant si je veux... 
J'ai mes chances ?!...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> 
> Je tiens l'alcool et je peux être très chiant si je veux...
> J'ai mes chances ?!...



C'est étonnant que tu ne sois pas déjà Modo


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> De toute façon tu n'as aucune chance ; tu viens de nous dire, au vu de ton CV, que tu ne tiens pas l'alcool ! :mouais:




Si, si, je tiens. J'ai été recalé pour d'autres raisons

:rose:


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

ça fait mal ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Enfin un truc intéressant !...
> Je tiens l'alcool et je peux être très chiant si je veux...
> J'ai mes chances ?!...



Ça semble pas mal pour un début. Est-ce que tu fais ta gymnastique de l'index régulièrement ?


----------



## Craquounette (27 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah !...
> Enfin un truc intéressant !...
> Je tiens l'alcool et je peux être très chiant si je veux...
> J'ai mes chances ?!...



Rien d'étonnant : t'as un chromosome Y...


----------



## La mouette (27 Juin 2008)

Attention il va faire un dessin cochon


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Alors ? C'est quiqui va être candidat à la candidature ? 
Une liste ? Des noms ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Juste la page d'avant...


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman





*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX* *AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*

  - CouleurSud 




_Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !... _
-Crispeace






--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Juste la page d'avant...


Comment j'ai pu rater ça ?... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*[/COLOR]
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman





*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX* *AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*

  - CouleurSud 




_Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !... _
-Crispeace



_*Le modo le plus sexy de l'année 2008 (et aussi en 2006), juste comme ça pour dragué les petites nioub  (merci d'envoyer un MP  )*_

-Macinside


--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> _*Le modo le plus sexy de l'année 2008 (et aussi en 2006), juste comme ça pour dragué les petites nioub *_
> 
> -Macinside



Depuis quand on drague dans les bars ?...


----------



## macinside (27 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Depuis quand on drague dans les bars ?...



j'attend ton MP


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Pas l'premier soir... :rose:


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

On pourrait proposer PO_ dans la catégorie : "Je ménage la chèvre & le chou..."


----------



## Dark-Tintin (27 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> "Je ménage la chèvre & le chou..."




"Et je lèche le cul"


----------



## CRISPEACE (27 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> "Et je lèche le cul"


Oui, effectivement, y'a un arrière goût de ça aussi...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

Il est concis, le petit... J'aime bien! :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (27 Juin 2008)

on a le droit de faire des signatures aussi larges que celle de crissepisse? Faudrait pas qu'elle reduise la fonte? On serait pas obligé de la lire, alors que là on tombe forcément dessus même sans le vouloir!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Juin 2008)

C'est fou ce que t'es chonchon toi, alors!


----------



## aCLR (27 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> on a le droit de faire des signatures aussi larges que celle de crissepisse? Faudrait pas qu'elle reduise la fonte? On serait pas obligé de la lire, alors que là on tombe forcément dessus même sans le vouloir!


----------



## mado (28 Juin 2008)

Ah ben non Monsieur  A. 

Au bar je ne sais plus, mais au club (de remise en forme) on ne voit pas tout ça.




Pour ne pas grossir on a d'autres méthodes..


----------



## aCLR (28 Juin 2008)

C'est le côté _Trimgel®, ce n'est pas normal_ qui me fais douter du slogan.

Sûr que rien ne vaut la transpiration au club.


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> "Et je lèche le cul"



Du beau bovin qui a passé deux mois seul, dans un champs,  à brouter son herbe ? :afraid:


----------



## Craquounette (28 Juin 2008)

L'écrieur et ses histoires de fente...


----------



## l'écrieur (28 Juin 2008)

Absolument. J'ai horreur de tomber sur des fentes sans le vouloir. On ne sait jamais ce qu'on peut trouver, les gens laissent trainer n'importe quoi.


----------



## CRISPEACE (28 Juin 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> on a le droit de faire des signatures aussi larges que celle de crissepisse?...



Elle est pas si grande que ça...  Elle dépasse même pas les 4 lignes autorisées... 
Et puis je oblige pas les cri/heure à la lire, si ? :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Juin 2008)

C'est du pascal76 ça, un effort bon sang.


----------



## koeklin (28 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Elle est pas si grande que ça...  Elle dépasse même pas les 4 lignes autorisées...


Quoique... si on cherche la petite bète...




cinq lignes!


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

Qu'on le bannisse


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


>



Ouais - on peur avoir la version MODGEL - perdre jusqu'à cinq conos par semaine !


----------



## vleroy (28 Juin 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais - on peur avoir la version MODGEL - perdre jusqu'à cinq conos par semaine !



ouais, ben t'en mets pas sur les doigts


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> ouais, ben t'en mets pas sur les doigts



Je poste entièrement recouvert de latex, pas de danger.


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

La salive n'est pas un mode de transmission


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La salive n'est pas un mode de transmission




Pour les escargot il s'agit d'un mode de transport


----------



## zepatente (28 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi chercher un nouveau Modo , les autres vont faire des heures sup , c'est pas bien  les nouvelles philosophies de vie du monde moderne .

Bref pour moi pas de candidature de Modo : je suis pas drôle , je trouve pas drôle l'humour des autres , d'ailleurs pourquoi d'essaie d'être drôle pour me parler que t'arrive pas à formatter tes disquettes , je connais pas Sonnyboy , je trouve çà triste les libérations ,  j'ai horreur des gens qui reprennent systematiquement les autres sur l'orthographe (d'ailleurs j'espère en avoir laissé une ou deux fautes pour qu'ils puissent avoir quelque choses à dire ) , je prends très mal la critique d'ailleurs vu que je suis surement le plus balaise du forum , je serais pret à être pour les baffes sur les autres rien que pour çà, je suis pas au 35 heures , j'aime pas les vieux qui critiquent les jeune s, ja'ime pas les jeunes qui se pensent plus futés que les vieux , ja'ime pas ceux qui ont oser naitre en dehors de la bretagne ,, et personne me connait ici ... quoi que çà serait un avantage pour certain .......

sinon Modo pour moi je vois Koeklin


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi tu postes ici


----------



## zepatente (28 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Pourquoi tu postes ici


 

J'ai pas de réflex de modo pour savoir si je suis à la bonne place


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

Qu'il soit sévèrement mal traité 
Le supplice de l'iPod s'impose :love:


----------



## zepatente (28 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Qu'il soit sévèrement mal traité
> Le supplice de l'iPod s'impose :love:


 

ammené moi le plus grand , je parle pas au gens de moi de 2 mètres


----------



## La mouette (28 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> ammené moi le plus grand , je parle pas au gens de *moi*, de moins de 2 mètres



Mauvaise haleine ?


----------



## zepatente (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Mauvaise haleine ?


 

non mal au cou et pas envie de me baisser ...  mauvaise haleine c'est dans quelques heures


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Soit fort !
Oublie pas la cuillère d'huile, les aspirines, et une bassine a pied du lit


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Bref pour moi pas de candidature de Modo : je suis pas drôle , je trouve pas drôle l'humour des autres , d'ailleurs pourquoi d'essaie d'être drôle pour me parler que t'arrive pas à formatter tes disquettes , je connais pas Sonnyboy , je trouve çà triste les libérations ,  j'ai horreur des gens qui reprennent systematiquement les autres sur l'orthographe (d'ailleurs j'espère en avoir laissé une ou deux fautes pour qu'ils puissent avoir quelque choses à dire ) , je prends très mal la critique d'ailleurs vu que je suis surement le plus balaise du forum , je serais pret à être pour les baffes sur les autres rien que pour çà, je suis pas au 35 heures , j'aime pas les vieux qui critiquent les jeune s, ja'ime pas les jeunes qui se pensent plus futés que les vieux , ja'ime pas ceux qui ont oser naitre en dehors de la bretagne ,, et personne me connait ici ... quoi que çà serait un avantage pour certain .......



Comme quoi la dépression peut atteindre tout le monde


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> J'ai pas de *réflex* de *modo* pour savoir si je suis à la bonne place



Tu parles d'Alèm alors qu'il bosse???


----------



## zepatente (29 Juin 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Comme quoi la dépression peut atteindre tout le monde


 

Ah non je suis en super forme  

en plus je suis pas mal heureux vu le nombre de conneries racontées avec une bonne dose de fautes de français .... j'ai mérité le repos du juste


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> Ah non je suis en super forme
> 
> en plus je suis pas mal heureux vu le nombre de conneries racontées avec une bonne dose de fautes de français .... j'ai mérité le repos du juste



C'est sur que si c'est fait exprès, tu dois vraiment être crevé...


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2008)

zepatente a dit:


> j'ai mérité le repos du juste



le ban se demande en mp


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Se constate à la connexion


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

je pense un instant au membre qui cherche à faire un mp ( à un modo par exemple) pour savoir pourquoi il est banni
 

truc que tout admi a vécu avec la gestion  de curieuse création d'un double pseudo et fil (ou mp) incendiaire sur _censure et liberté d'expression des (ex) membres ; moderation pourave_ etc


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

C'est pas facile la vie de modo 

Téléphone sur liste rouge.
Mails sous contrôle du grand Orwell de Cupertino.
La pression du message de 3h du matin signalant un message hors charte.
Les milliers de réponses identiques
Le nioub aux milles excuses, qui fait les même conneries jusqu'à son 100ème message et son 3ème ban
Le membre qui poste 4 fois le même message parce qu'il a l'impression que son problème va mettre fin à sa vie , là, de suite ...
Les insultes en MP, en publique ..

Non je vous le dit, l'école de modo mis en place par MacGé, forme les héros moderne du Web


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas facile la vie de modo
> 
> Téléphone sur liste rouge.
> Mails sous contrôle du grand Orwell de Cupertino.
> ...



Ouais, mais bon, on a des compensations aussi, hein !

L'Aston Martin de service,
Les hotels cinq étoiles chaque fois qu'on doit aller appliquer un supplice de l'iPod à plus de 10 Km de chez nous
les nioubettes en tenue légère prêtes à satisfaire tous nos désirs (encore une tasse de thé, s'il te plaît ma puce)
Les trois Mac neufs, renouvelés tous les six mois
Les boutons à bannir d'or, d'argent et de bronze décernés chaque trimestres aux meilleurs d'entre nous (Amok s'est fait construire une résidence d'été de 600 m2 entièrement réalisée en boutons à bannir d'or)

Nan, c'est dur, mais il y a des compensations 

Tiens, au fait, il y a une faute, dans ton post : quand on est La Mouette, "téléphone*s*" prend toujours un "S"


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Non je vous le dit, l'école de modo mis en place par MacGé, forme les héros moderne du Web


t'es sûr de l'orthographe?
t'es sûr que c'est pas

_ Non je vous le dit, l'école de modo mis en place par MacGé, forme les *zéros* modernes du Web
_
ceci pouvant faire allusion au dressage de nioubes ou
 au constat des effets de l'activité modo sur les neurones


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Pourquoi tu parles des avantages en publique 

Tu aurais pu le faire via le iPhone de service offert par MacGé !!

Et puis les membres fortunés vont encore payer les admin pour avoir le poste, .... comme nous dans le passé


----------



## vleroy (29 Juin 2008)

sans compter l'abri nucléaire payé par Macgé


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

C'est fini ça 

Dans notre nouvelles résidence reçue cette année il y aune piscine à la place , avec le bateau, le port privé au bord de la mer


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

Aaaah la mer lyonnaise et suisse


----------



## CRISPEACE (29 Juin 2008)

Ah ! C'est pour ça que certains modos sont un peu aigri : parce qu'ils n'ont pas tout ça !


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Vous êtes vraiment sûr que ce n'est pas parce que personne ne veut être modo que vous dites ça?


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

ils se sont trompés à la direction : c'est pas "émérites" c'est "sans mérites" deux posteurs euh floodeurs du bar ne peuvent pas avoir un quelconque mérite


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Ah ! C'est pour ça que certains modos sont un peu aigri : parce qu'ils n'ont pas tout ça !





alèm a dit:


> ils se sont trompés à la direction : c'est pas "émérites" c'est "sans mérites" deux posteurs euh floodeurs du bar ne peuvent pas avoir un quelconque mérite



Han, il se dévoile...


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

La fonction de modo est une sorte d'entrée en religion.
On fait nos voeux, nous promettons allégeance  à l'ordre du fruit défendu. Nous sommes porteur de la sainte mise à jour, rien ne nous dévie de la fréquence et nous précédons en 45nm...

Passe ton chemin 

PS: j'oubliais faut avoir ses humeurs et son caractère


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ils se sont trompés à la direction : c'est pas "émérites" c'est "sans mérites" deux posteurs euh floodeurs du bar ne peuvent pas avoir un quelconque mérite


je penche pour le glissement sur clavier*
y voulaient non pas dire "émerites"  mais " éméchés"

--
*poster pendant les AES backstage modos , parfois, après quelques mojitos........


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> La fonction de modo est une sorte d'entrée en religion.
> . Nous sommes porteur de la sainte mise à jour



Bon, tout sauf les voeux de... chasteté... indigence, et sobriété à ce que je vois 

Vous êtes porteur, oui oui, mais d'un truc pas catholique en l'occurence, un germe, un parasite.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Bon, tout sauf les voeux de... chasteté... indigence, et sobriété à ce que je vois


tu veux dire ind*u*lgence ...



> Vous êtes porteur, oui oui, mais d'un truc pas catholique en l'occurence, un germe, un parasite.


ou
_de bons au porteur _


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Vous êtes porteur, oui oui, mais d'un truc pas catholique en l'occurence, un germe, un parasite.



Chaque sacerdoce a sa croix à porter, la nôtre c'est toi, alors, oui, tu as raison, on est bien porteurs de ce que tu dis


----------



## alèm (29 Juin 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Han, il se dévoile...



ah aigri ? note que ça me fait toujours rire de croire les modérateurs aigris&#8230; quand ça vient de gens frustrés&#8230;  



pascalformac a dit:


> je penche pour le glissement sur clavier*
> y voulaient non pas dire "émerites"  mais " éméchés"
> 
> --
> *poster pendant les AES backstage modos , parfois, après quelques mojitos........



je sais pas ce que j'ai bu en dernier cette nuit&#8230; mais ce qui est sûr c'est qu'il n'y a pas qu'aux AEs que des groupes d'utilisateurs de macintosh se rincent la tronche ! 



kasarus a dit:


> Bon, tout sauf les voeux de... chasteté... indigence, et sobriété à ce que je vois
> 
> Vous êtes porteur, oui oui, mais d'un truc pas catholique en l'occurence, un germe, un parasite.



oui, toi et beaucoup d'autres&#8230; quand dans le même temps, beaucoup de membres sont d'agréable compagnie, certains se font remarquer&#8230; va comprendre&#8230; 

pourtant, ils n'ont rien d'êtres d'exceptions&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

crois tu que ce n'est pas un fardeau pour moi?
:hein:

Égoïste, va


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est pas facile la vie de modo
> 
> Téléphone sur liste rouge.
> Mails sous contrôle du grand Orwell de Cupertino.
> ...




Si vous me laissez devenir modo, je mettrais en place une dictature ; ce genre de problèmes n'existera donc plus


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Vive Dark-Tintin


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si vous me laissez devenir modo, je mettrais en place une dictature ; ce genre de problèmes n'existera donc plus


Ah l'aute hé
Que de paroles de campagne éléctorale 
---
c'est déjà Mugabe land

mébon t'as compris que les vieilles recettes électorales marchent toujours
Dont l'usable
_Dire ce que les gens veulent entendre_ ( même s'ils savent que c'est faux )
t'iras loin


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si vous me laissez devenir modo, je mettrais en place une dictature ; ce genre de problèmes n'existera donc plus


A BAS LA DICTATURE !!!​


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si vous me laissez devenir modo, je mettrais en place une dictature ; ce genre de problèmes n'existera donc plus



le dernier a dis pareil et n'a rien fait


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Fance Mackie !!!

Avant de devenir admin, modo au bar est un passage obligé


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2008)

mais benjamin a dit que ...


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Ah oui ....


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Aaaah la mer lyonnaise et suisse



Ben si la suisse pouvait ouvrir le robinet et y mettre un filtre ... on est un peu sec à miribel.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (29 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> A BAS LA DICTATURE !!!​




 Comment oses-tu ???


----------



## supermoquette (29 Juin 2008)

Ben t'as déjà vu sa soupière ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Juin 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Comment oses-tu ???


Je préfère prendre les devants.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Fance Mackie !!!
> 
> Avant de devenir admin, modo au bar est un passage obligé





macinside a dit:


> mais benjamin a dit que ...





La mouette a dit:


> Ah oui ....



Oui &#8230; Mais non &#8230;


----------



## La mouette (29 Juin 2008)

Une modératrice peut-être ?
Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

Je suis contre !... 
_Tout contre..._


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Une modératrice peut-être ?
> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes



c'est bien renumeré  ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

en nature


----------



## kisbizz (29 Juin 2008)

tout la question est de savoir ....qui paie ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tout la question est de savoir ....qui paie ?



Mamie Nova - en yaourts nature, on te dit.
Merci qui ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tout la question est de savoir ....qui paie ?



Oh, pour toi, princess, le problème ne serait pas de trouver les volontaires :love:, mais bien plutôt de mettre en place un processus de sélection


----------



## kasarus (29 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, pour toi, princess, le problème ne serait pas de trouver les volontaires :love:, mais bien plutôt de mettre en place un processus de sélection



Tiens, dans la veine, vous allez ouvrir un fil?
:love:


----------



## macinside (29 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oui  Mais non



Mais relis le sujet


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Mais relis le sujet



Nan &#8230; 


EDIT : Au fait, tu pense à voir pour la pièce de Vince, demain


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, pour toi, princess, le problème ne serait pas de trouver les volontaires :love:, mais bien plutôt de mettre en place un processus de sélection


Et leur fournir des boules quiès ?!...


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Juin 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et leur fournir des boules quiès ?!...



Pas la peine, nous avons subis un entraînement rigoureux pour accroître notre résistance au supplice de l'iPod, donc


----------



## tirhum (29 Juin 2008)

Pour "vous" peut-être, mais pour les "aspirants"...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Juin 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> tout la question est de savoir ....qui paie ?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, pour toi, princess, le problème ne serait pas de trouver les volontaires :love:, mais bien plutôt de mettre en place un processus de sélection



voilà c'est le problème
d'un coté un nouveau modo est rémuneré selon ce qu'il y a en stock ( yaourts, une bonne affaire de Mackie , villa ou autre)
D'un autre coté certains types de rémunerations en nature peuvent créer un probléme de " livraison"
( d'ailleurs Pascal va savoir si ce serait des volontaires   )
Alors si en plus le (la) nouveau modo fait la fine bouche  .....
Et ca risque de braquer l'équipe selon le principe
_Nan mého toi le (la) modo nioube tu fais avec , tu prends ce qui reste , c'est la tradition_

ca refroidit un peu non?


----------



## anntraxh (29 Juin 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Une modératrice peut-être ?
> Un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes



Lorna modératine ????

oupsss , le bar est bien un bar, tu te casses quelques années, tu reviens, et tu retrouves les piliers de bar, qui racontent la même chose !  

 Lorna


----------



## Xman (30 Juin 2008)

Mode et ratrice....

parfait !

....pour les soldes



_non modérées_


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2008)

> y'en a pas de moins cher des 85W, j'ai pas 50 euros et j'vais bientot plus pouvoir emprunter l'adaptateur a mon père ca commence a devenir relou &#65532;



je crois que l'on vient de perdre un candidat


----------



## Grug (30 Juin 2008)

bon, c'est bon, vous avez trouvé qu'on puisse passer au bizutage ?


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2008)

Grug a dit:


> bon, c'est bon, vous avez trouvé qu'on puisse passer au bizutage ?


Poil à l'sophage !... 





Désolé, chuis en pleine crise poilophile... :rose: 
Et encore, je "retiens" mes posts !...


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

Quoi ??? Qu'est-ce que je lis ?
Personne ne remplacera jamais Backcat ! Jamais !


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Désolé, chuis en pleine crise poilophile... :rose:
> Et encore, je "retiens" mes posts !...



Lâches toi mon cher Tirhum, 

Poil au  (désolé, mais la charte, toussa, tu sais ce que c'est)


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Poil au  (désolé, mais la charte, toussa, tu sais ce que c'est)


comment ca?
la charte interdit de parler du _poil dans la main_ de certains modos?
Que dis je? un baobab dans la main?
:rateau:
(et hop , je sors)


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Juillet 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Lâches toi mon cher Tirhum,
> 
> Poil au  (désolé, mais la charte, toussa, tu sais ce que c'est)



Ben quoi.
Poil au sternum, poil au duodénum, y'a le choix!
Encore eut-il fallu que tu les connaisse, poil aux fesses.


----------



## Pierrou (1 Juillet 2008)

Encore eusse t'il fallusse qu'il le susse, oui...  


Bon, sinon là, faut vraiment les désigner, ces nouveaux collab... euh modos, histoire de remettre un peu d'ordre dans le royaume en décadence que devient ce troquet


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Pierrou a dit:


> Bon, sinon là, faut vraiment les désigner, ces nouveaux collab... euh modos, histoire de remettre un peu d'ordre dans le royaume en décadence que devient ce troquet


 
Avant qu'il n'y ait un poutch.....

Enfin bon je ne sais pas quel est le type sur lequel ça va tomber.... mais il a pas de bol


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ben quoi.
> Poil au sternum, poil au duodénum, y'a le choix!



Au scrotum, imbécile!


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Au scrotum, imbécile!


 
Sondage : qui a des poils au scrotum ?


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui serait sympa, c'est qu'une fille s'y colle*. Parce que BackCat, côté calins, c'était pas le top.
> Il n'était pas de mauvaise volonté, juste un peu brusque. Pour les longues soirées de permanence au bar, un peu de douceur serait bienvenue.
> 
> Alors si tu es brune (blondes acceptées sous réserves) et pas farouche, n'hésites pas à postuler.
> ...



Je suis brun, pas farouche, mais plein de poil, ca pose un soucis ?

Pis question câlin, je sais faire


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis brun, pas farouche, mais plein de poil, ca pose un soucis ?


 
Ca dépend : des poils oui mais où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis brun, pas farouche, mais plein de poil, ca pose un soucis ?



T'aurais pas aussi une valich en cartonch ?


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

Et Patoch en modo ? Non, c'est vrai, il anime, il remet les boulets en place, il connait bien le coin, il a pissé aux 4 coins. Et en plus il est corse. Moi j'dis, ça serait une bonne idée.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis *brun*, pas farouche, mais *plein de poil*, ca pose un soucis ?
> 
> Pis question câlin, je sais faire


Un ours brun comme modo ? En voilà une idée originale.    

Poil aux cloisons nasales. 



Melounette a dit:


> Et Patoch en modo ? Non, c'est vrai, il anime, il remet les boulets en place, il connait bien le coin, il a pissé aux 4 coins. Et en plus il est corse. Moi j'dis, ça serait une bonne idée.


Et les bannis seraient contraints à faire une cure de cassoulet.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Et Patoch en modo ? il connait bien le coin, il a pissé aux 4 coins.


 
Il a pissé aux quatre coins du coin ?

Fichtre !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead* (qui vient de gagner 24H de ban par alèm)*
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste 

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman

*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX* *AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*

- CouleurSud 

_Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !... _
-Crispeace

*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette 




--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---[/ quote]



La preuve, un quote merdique qui traîne


----------



## Melounette (1 Juillet 2008)

*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette 

 Ouais ! Et je peux faire tourner mes pompoms à nichons pour berner le nioube perdu au fin fond de ce troquet s'il le faut ! \o/

Bonne analyse de alèm et Bassman. Bravo Ponkie Cookie.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Je suis perdu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

personne n'a mis jpmiss dans la liste ...


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> personne n'a mis jpmiss dans la liste ...


 
il a des nichons ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Je suis brun, pas farouche, mais plein de poil, ca pose un soucis ?
> 
> Pis question câlin, je sais faire


 un nounours, et  pourquoi pas un poisson, un canard, une soupière ou une autruche


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2008)

C'est désastreux ...

En même temps, qui n'avance pas recule... ou l'inverse

Une modératrice pulmonaire
Un à poils long adepte du câlin post coûts de boules ( ....)
Un jeune dictateur
Un pro de la saucisse Corse
Et quelques alcooliques refoulés et autres ambassadeurs de la joie vivre

Ils vont (il va)  y arriver


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Sinon on peut faire un tirage au sort !
On met tous un petit papier dans le chapeau et hop hop hop le numéro modérateur est le :love:


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon on peut faire un tirage au sort !
> On met tous un petit papier dans le chapeau et hop hop hop le numéro modérateur est le :love:


:love: c'est pas un numéro, c'est un smilley


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> :love: c'est pas un numéro, c'est un smilley


 
Et alors ! C'est l'intention qui compte


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon on peut faire un tirage au sort !
> On met tous un petit papier dans le chapeau et hop hop hop le numéro modérateur est le :love:


 
Si tu veux être modérateur, fais la queue, prend un ticket.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si tu veux être modérateur, fais la queue, prend un ticket.


 
Et met la main au chapeau (non pas au panier )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

En tous cas, il y en a bien besoin, c'est l'anarchie ici !
Tourt le monde raconte n'importe quoi, il n'y a pas un candidat sérieux en vue et on ne sait rien.

Remboursez !


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

Je suis belge 
Je suis pharmacien  (enfin presque)
Je suis ingénieur  (enfin presque) 
Je suis modeste  (enfin presque)
Je suis apte  (ou pas)
J'aime la bière :love:
J'aime les filles :love:
J'aimerais bannir :love: 
J'ai un mac ! Ah bon vous aussi ?

Enfin bon j'ai tout d'une candidature sérieuse...


----------



## La mouette (1 Juillet 2008)

Qu'on le bannisse


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

La mouette a dit:


> Qu'on le bannisse


 
A vie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je suis belge


 
Commence mal.

En plus : 



PonkHead a dit:


> *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
> - Un suisse


 
Alors, l'europe, tout ça, c'est bien, mais oh !
Pourquoi pas un monegasque, aussi ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> En tous cas, il y en a bien besoin, c'est l'anarchie ici !
> Tourt le monde raconte n'importe quoi, il n'y a pas un candidat sérieux en vue et on ne sait rien.
> 
> Remboursez !


Es tu prêt à être ce candidat sérieux que tout les membres attendent ?
Révèle toi petit Ponk, soit maitre en ces lieux, mets ton Mo5 au service d'une juste cause, tu as  là une chance unique d'ajouter un nouveau bouton à ton avat&#8230; (ah non, mrde, ça c'était pour bobby), une chance de rehabiliter sonnyboy.

Pour La Horde au manettes, je m'engage à épauler ta candidature et ta demande de nationalité suisse.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors, l'europe, tout ça, c'est bien, mais oh !
> Pourquoi pas un monegasque, aussi ?


 
Oui et puis un corse tant qu'on y est !


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui et puis un corse tant qu'on y est !


 
on parle pas culture, on parle politique


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> on parle pas culture, on parle politique


 
Parce que le corse, ça se cultive ?
Tu les arroses à quoi ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce que le corse, ça se cultive ?
> Tu les arroses à quoi ?


 
Au billet vert


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juillet 2008)

Après mûre réflexion, je verrais bien un Réunionnais


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Après mûre réflexion, je verrais bien un Réunionnais


On oublie le critère poitrinaire alors ?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Après mûre réflexion,


 
Tu réfléchis toi ?


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Parce que le corse, ça se cultive ?
> Tu les arroses à quoi ?


au Casanis&#8482; c'te question


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2008)

on peut voter quequ'part?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

oui par chèque à mon ordre.


----------



## Grug (1 Juillet 2008)

yvos a dit:


> on peut voter quequ'part?



J'étais sur de t'avoir convaincu


----------



## yvos (1 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> J'étais sur de t'avoir convaincu



ba..j'hésite entre toi et Filolon, en fait :rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> au Casanis&#8482; c'te question



Ou au P&M... Soyons modernes! :style:

http://www.brasseriepietra.com/fr/pgs/blend2_fr.htm


----------



## kisbizz (1 Juillet 2008)

une moderatrice botté sa va aussi ?
mais seulement en hiver hein, pas plus


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu réfléchis toi ?



Ben oui, mieux que dans les petits miroirs au dessus des comptoirs de lunette-loupe qui t'attendent impatiemment 

Et je ne te parle même pas des tubes de dentifrices opaques qui vont payer ta piscine


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> On oublie le critère poitrinaire alors ?



Ah mais pas du tout


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2008)

Mon programme de campagne 
Les grandes lignes surtout

​


Je serai le modérateur des lève tôt et des couche tard.

Je fixerai la limite d'accès au Bar MacG à la majorité absolue.

Je bannirai la publicité de ce lieu convivial.

Je remplacerai ce spectacle consumériste par celui des playmates et des gogoboys.

Je laisserai les membres décorer ce lieu avec le même raffinement que leurs profils.

Je limiterai les grossièretés à deux par post.

Je doublerai votre nombre de messages postés au bar.

Je rendrai la liberté de paroles aux opprimés.

Je ferai du mini-chat un chat-room.



Modérer autrement deviendra possible
Dès que je serai choisi​


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Après mûre réflexion, je verrais bien un Réunionnais



Ah nan, ce sont les co-modos qui vont se taper tout le boulot ! Ils sont jamais disponibles pour modérer, ils sont toujours en réunion


----------



## macinside (1 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une moderatrice botté sa va aussi ?
> mais seulement en hiver hein, pas plus



viens a mon bureau passé l'entretien d'embauche


----------



## pascalformac (1 Juillet 2008)

c'est un entretien de débauche...

( débauche duquel des 2, ca,  ca reste à determiner )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *Pour une modération avec des nichons*


Des vrais ou des refaits ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Des vrais ou des refaits ?



Des vrais, puisque de toute façon, à la fin, c'est toi qui sera refait !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Des vrais, puisque de toute façon, à la fin, c'est toi qui sera refait !


Pour me refaire, ça coûte cher, très cher.


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour me refaire, ça coûte cher, très cher.



un simple tube de colle speciale porcelaine
c'est pas cher du tout


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2008)

Heu c'est quand les résultats de l'élection de miss/mister modo 2008 ?

Qu'on rigole un peu


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

sinon j'ai de la colle spéciale aéronautique si vous voulez le mettre en orbite stationnaire&#8230; 

on colle la soupière sur les parois d'une ariane V et hop&#8230; (et en plus, ça collera mieux que les briques de céramique des navettes&#8230; )


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> sinon j'ai de la colle spéciale aéronautique si vous voulez le mettre en orbite stationnaire
> 
> on colle la soupière sur les parois d'une ariane V et hop (et en plus, ça collera mieux que les briques de céramique des navettes )


 
Puis imagine on croise des petits hommes verts ! ils vont être super jaloux de notre soupière internationale


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Juillet 2008)

BON !

Après quasi 450 messages, je crois que la messe est dite.
*Il n'y a pas ici quelqu'un qui ait la carrure d'un modo de Bar.*
Il fallait s'en assurer, c'est fait.
Toutes ces jeunes générations, c'est rien que des branleurs, aucune perspective d'avenir, aucun sens des responsabilités, aucune lucidité sur la mission. Rien. Nibe. Peau de balle.

On peut fermer.



*Ah oui :* avant ça, celui qui a cru bon de faire un mot d'humour en donnant le titre d'archiviste à Lemmy est prié de se présenter à mon bureau.
Lemmt n'est pas archiviste. Il s'en faut de beaucoup. Archiviste est une charge. Et pour savoir classer, il faut en avoir, de la classe. 
Lemmy ne classe pas, il collectionne. Il fait des fiches. C'est son enfance. Il a du grandir à Chateaudun.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

Poil au nez... 


ÉDIT : Poil aux mains, alors !...


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Juillet 2008)

Je crois que vous avez fâché Benjamin :affraid:


----------



## maousse (2 Juillet 2008)

bien d'accord.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou

*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas

*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin

*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse

*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 

*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy

*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette

*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !

*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil

*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 

Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)

*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.

*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck

*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro

*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus

*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman

*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*
- CouleurSud 

*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace

*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette 

*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur



--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> BON !
> 
> Après quasi 450 messages, je crois que la messe est dite.
> *Il n'y a pas ici quelqu'un qui ait la carrure d'un modo de Bar.*





Bah si.
Regarde, chuis là moi, dans toute ma splendeur, plein d'humour, de charme, de bagout, d'abnégation, enfin toutes les qualités que tout le monde me connait. l


Là ou vous avez fait une erreur, c'est de vouloir chercher plus loin.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> BON !
> 
> Après quasi 450 messages, je crois que la messe est dite.
> *Il n'y a pas ici quelqu'un qui ait la carrure d'un modo de Bar.*




Bon, je t'excuse de ne pas avoir vu mon nom au milieu de toutes les conneries marquéees par des abrutis congénitaux, maintenant tu peux dire qu'un seul candidat à toutes les qualités requises, and co.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Quelqu'un a remarqué : quand on lit le tittre du topic un peu trop vite on lit "Le bar a besoin de troll".
C'était juste comme ça, pour rien.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Des vrais ou des refaits ?


Au choix ?!...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *Il n'y a pas ici quelqu'un qui ait la carrure d'un modo de Bar.*


----------



## l'écrieur (2 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Quelqu'un a remarqué : quand on lit le tittre du topic un peu trop vite on lit "Le bar a besoin de troll".
> C'était juste comme ça, pour rien.



On ne lit jamais vite un titre et un fil de l'écrieur.
Tu le sauras pour la prochaine fois.



aCLR a dit:


>







Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, je t'excuse de ne pas avoir vu mon nom au milieu de toutes les conneries marquéees par des abrutis congénitaux, maintenant tu peux dire qu'un seul candidat à toutes les qualités requises, and co.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah si.
> Regarde, chuis là moi, dans toute ma splendeur, plein d'humour, de charme, de bagout, d'abnégation, enfin toutes les qualités que tout le monde me connait. l
> 
> 
> Là ou vous avez fait une erreur, c'est de vouloir chercher plus loin.



Bon, ben je crois que Ponkhead fait preuve ici d'une qualité d'analyse et d'une puissance de synthèse on ne peut plus honorable. Prenez-en de la graine.



PonkHead a dit:


> *Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
> - Amok
> - Nephou
> 
> ...








_Just one more thing_.
J'ai vu certains ici appeler à une modération "avec des nichons".
On a ainsi, à cette occasion, rappelé les aventures héroïques autant que vaines d'une certaine Lorna, et mis sur le devant de la scène la demie-bretonne amatrice de motte de beurre.

À ceux et celles qui se sont prêtés à ce jeu, je recommande avec la plus grande insistance une visite chez un ophtalmo.
Aucun des deux sujets mentionnés ici n'a en effet de rapport avec le mot "nichons".


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

Bon.
Ben.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que Ponkhead fait preuve ici d'une qualité d'analyse et d'une puissance de synthèse on ne peut plus honorable. Prenez-en de la graine.




Mais je l'emmerde moi le sieur Ponkhead, arrête d'essayer d'obliger la concurence à "s'améliorer"


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mais je l'emmerde moi le sieur Ponkhead, arrête d'essayer d'obliger la concurence à "s'améliorer"



Il ne faut pas dire des choses comme ça. 

Ponk est un être sensible. Je suis sûr qu'il va être peiné :rose:

(en plus, tu verras quand il sera modo, il te privera de dessert et de métal, et ça sera bien fait)


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon, je t'excuse de ne pas avoir vu mon nom au milieu de toutes les conneries marquéees par des abrutis congénitaux, ()





Sont vraiment sympa les ados


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
 *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
 *Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
 *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
 *Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
 *On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
 *On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
 *Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
 *Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
 *Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
 Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
 *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
 *Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
 *Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
 *Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus
 *Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
 *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION*
- CouleurSud
 *Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
 *Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
 *De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
 --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
 *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
 *Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
 *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
 *Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
 *On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
 *On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
 *Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
 *Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
 *Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
 Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
 *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
 *Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
 *Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
 *Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus
 *Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
 *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
 *Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
 *Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
 *De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
 --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## Melounette (2 Juillet 2008)

Mais non, pas depuis le départ de R., depuis le départ de B. M'enfin.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais non, pas depuis le départ de R., depuis le départ de B. M'enfin.



Non, non, je confirme, l'écrieur parlait bien du départ de R., cela dit du départ de quel B. tu voulais parler ?


----------



## Melounette (2 Juillet 2008)

Pffff, je vois bien que tout le monde a oublié le chaton. On le remplace, on y pense même plus.
Pourtant c'était le seul à savoir bien faire les fessées. Il n'y a eu qu'un seul B. Il n'y aura à jamais qu'un seul B.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2008)

celui de ton bonnet


----------



## Melounette (2 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> celui de ton bonnet



Mais non 
D'façon, débrouillez-vous pour trouver le modo du bar. Mais je lui ferais la vie dure, je vous préviens.
Révolutionnaires, la révolution est en marche ! \o/


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Pffff, je vois bien que tout le monde a oublié le chaton. On le remplace, on y pense même plus.
> Pourtant c'était le seul à savoir bien faire les fessées. Il n'y a eu qu'un seul B. Il n'y aura à jamais qu'un seul B.



D'abord, ça n'est pas "le chaton", mais "*C*haton", avec un C majuscule, même si nous avions parfois quelques divergences de vues, je l'appréciais trop pour l'oublier, mais si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, Chaton est venu modérer au bar lorsque Bilbo est parti. Bilbo a été un bon moment le seul "super-modo", avant qu'en 2005, Amok et WebO ne le rejoignent dans la dignité de "Violet", et je pense pouvoir affirmer sans trop prendre de risque que le bar figurait en bonne place dans les préoccupations quotidiennes de leurs éminences


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2008)

Ça ne mérite pas un bannissement spécial modo, d'oublier le cardinal violet (ou mauve  ) *R* ???

Ah... archiviste ça ne s'improvise pas


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

ouais enfin&#8230; tout ça pour rappeler qu'avant Jacksim devait passer la serpillère&#8230; (et qu'il me l'a refilé suite à mes prouesses en curling&#8230; )


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'abord, ça n'est pas "le chaton", mais "*C*haton", avec un C majuscule, même si nous avions parfois quelques divergences de vues, je l'appréciais trop pour l'oublier, mais si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, Chaton est venu modérer au bar lorsque Bilbo est parti. Bilbo a été un bon moment le seul "super-modo", avant qu'en 2005, Amok et WebO ne le rejoignent dans la dignité de "Violet", et je pense pouvoir affirmer sans trop prendre de risque que le bar figurait en bonne place dans les préoccupations quotidiennes de leurs éminences



Poil à la panse...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Bon, ben je crois que Ponkhead fait preuve ici d'une qualité d'analyse et d'une puissance de synthèse on ne peut plus honorable. Prenez-en de la graine.



Ouais, ouais, venez prendre mes graines.
Picorez, picorez...


----------



## Grug (2 Juillet 2008)

Melounette a dit:


> Mais non
> D'façon, débrouillez-vous pour trouver le modo du bar. Mais je lui ferais la vie dure, je vous préviens.
> Révolutionnaires, la révolution est en marche ! \o/



même si c'est moi ?


----------



## Craquounette (2 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> même si c'est moi ?



Je te défendrai face à Melounette! 

 Avant que Monique ne te touche, elle devra me passer sur le corps 

N'aie craintes Grug! Tu es entre deux bonnes mains :style:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Avant que Monique ne te touche, elle devra me passer sur le corps



Ma mère m'a avoué un jour que si j'avais été une fille je me serais appelé Monique


----------



## Craquounette (2 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma mère m'a avoué un jour que si j'avais été une fille je me serais appelé Monique



Ah mais toi...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma mère m'a avoué un jour que si j'avais été une fille je me serais appelé Monique



Noooooooonnnn tu t'appelles vraiment Jean Pierre !


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

en tout cas, ce mec est vraiment impossible !


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ma mère m'a avoué un jour que si j'avais été une fille je me serais appelé Monique


Et le soir dans l'intimité, tu change de fringues...
C'était pour ça, les cheveux longs ?!... 



Craquounette a dit:


> Ah mais toi...


Tsss, tsss... 
Messaline, va ! :


Craquounette a dit:


> :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Et qui va s'occuper de moi ?  :rose:





tirhum a dit:


> Bah...
> Tu me fais déjà des infidélités avec le "mohican" !...
> 
> 
> _Mais je conçois que tu sois désemparée...._


 :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (2 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> D'abord, ça n'est pas "le chaton", mais "*C*haton", avec un C majuscule, même si nous avions parfois quelques divergences de vues, je l'appréciais trop pour l'oublier, mais si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent, Chaton est venu modérer au bar lorsque Bilbo est parti. Bilbo a été un bon moment le seul "super-modo", avant qu'en 2005, Amok et WebO ne le rejoignent dans la dignité de "Violet", et je pense pouvoir affirmer sans trop prendre de risque que le bar figurait en bonne place dans les préoccupations quotidiennes de leurs éminences



Ah, Monsieur Septante Sept

Que voilà un bel historique de cette principauté 

Je me souviens, avec des larmes dans la voix et des sanglots dans les yeux, de ce *F*élin, Prince aux crocs pointus, me disant, avec son feulement légendaire, "CouleurSud, tu as fait une grosse infraction, mais je ne te mangerai que demain, car, là, je viens de finir un nioube osseux qui m'a laissé un encombrement dentaire"

Je peux te dire que le lendemain, je n'en menais pas large, que je rasais les murs et que je grimpais tout en haut des cocotiers :afraid:

J'en frémis encore


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2008)

Et moi donc..


----------



## alèm (2 Juillet 2008)

ah tiens, pas moi&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Juillet 2008)

Bah.

Moi il m'a jamais emmerdé.
Aucun modo n'a jamais osé non plus d'ailleurs.

C'est mon magnétisme animal, ça, ma prestance qui font que.
Que voulez vous.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est bien pasque je t'ai jamais vu dans le forum jeu ça


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi il m'a jamais emmerdé.


 
Moi, si !
Et sonnyboy, une fois, a dit que j'étais un "étron"
Et alèm m'a banni.
Et quetzalk m'a dit une fois que je faisais chier
Et plein d'autres trucs désagréables, aussi.

Ah oui, et bassman m'a menacé une fois aussi, pour me corrompre !

Sans déconner, je me demande ce que je fous encore là !


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sans déconner, je me demande ce que je fous encore là !


 

T'essayes de vendre ton nibook


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Moi, je veux bien être modo  !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien être modo  !


 
Pourquoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah.
> 
> Moi il m'a jamais emmerdé.
> Aucun modo n'a jamais osé non plus d'ailleurs.
> ...



Ayé! Je t'ai signalé à la modération pour "Trouduculisme abusif" :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pourquoi ?


Parce que ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Parce que ?


 
Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui bondit d'arbre en arbre ?

Un modérateur dans le slip de Tarzan.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est vert et qui bondit d'arbre en arbre ?
> 
> Un modérateur dans le slip de Tarzan.


Tarzan a un grand slip alors.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Parce que je suis doux et frais.


----------



## asticotboy (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce que je suis doux et frais.


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce que je suis doux et frais.


:mouais: pas idéal pour un modo.


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est bien pasque je t'ai jamais vu dans le forum jeu ça


pas con, si tu as le Bar, je prends le forum jeu. 


c'est où dejà ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> pas con, si tu as le Bar, je prends le forum jeu.
> 
> 
> c'est où dejà ?


Si il y a un forum JE je rappelle, s'il en était besoin, que je sais me mettre en avant et être content de moi comme personne, même (surtout) quand il n'y a aucune raison objective à cela.

Sinon, non.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Qui n'a jamais rêvé de se blottir contre un modo doux a la bonne haleine suite a une prise de bec avec un membre ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Parce que je suis doux et frais.


Qu'est-ce qui t'as donné l'impression qu'on cherchait du fromage blanc?


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Le mot Bar me paraît assez fantaisiste...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Qui n'a jamais rêvé de se blottir contre un modo doux a la bonne haleine suite a une prise de bec avec un membre ?


 
Yeah - BC avec un écriteau "Calins gratuits" autour du cou...







En fait, non, je n'en ai jamais rêvé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui t'as donné l'impression qu'on cherchait du fromage blanc?



Ouais! En demi-sels, y'a déjà tout cequ'il faut!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! En demi-sels, y'a déjà tout cequ'il faut!


 
Ouais, demi-selles !

Parce que les modos, c'est à moitié des chieurs - mais à moitié seulement !


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien être modo  !


 
        Fort, pour un gonze qui a deux fois six mois de ban dans l'escarcelle...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus
*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
*Les bannis repentis qui voudraient bien bannir à leur tour pour se venger et se cachent derrière une fausse fourure.* 
- Guiguilap
--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

> - PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!*



Purée! Pourtant c'est écrit en gros!


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Fort, pour un gonze qui a deux fois six mois de ban dans l'escarcelle...



T'es toujours là quand il faut  ! Les 6 mois de bans, c'est pour la forme ... Et puis maintenant, je suis très gentil !


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus
*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
*Pour une modération en crocs, griffes et ronrons s'il en reste*
- TibomonG4
*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
*Les bannis repentis qui voudraient bien bannir à leur tour pour se venger et se cachent derrière une fausse fourure.* 
- Guiguilap
--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> T'es toujours là quand il faut  ! Les 6 mois de bans, c'est pour la forme ...


 
C'est sûr que le fond, on l'a pas encore trouvé.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est sûr que pour le fond, on l'a pas encore trouvé.



C'était une tentative de vanne ? :rateau:

*Guiguilap, modérateur, y'a pas mieux, car il est doux, frais, poli, gentil, beau, intelligent, compréhensif, marrant, anti-méchanceté, amateur de chocolats, de voitures, de stylos, de Moleskine, enfin tout quoi, etc... *


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Va donc faire ton site, toi, jeune blanc bec.


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Mon site, cher ami, est en construction ! 

Mai tu peux déjà m'admirer ici...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Va donc faire ton site, toi, jeune blanc bec.



Je vomis Françoise Dolto...


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est pour qui le diabolo menthe ?


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Juillet 2008)

Carlos est mort d'overdose de diabolo menthe ?
J'comprends plus, j'croyais que c'était de l'oasis.


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vomis Françoise Dolto...




Ca doit être dur à passer... :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je vomis Françoise Dolto...



Ah toi aussi 
Depuis l'éruption des tous ces parents en Birkenstock avec poussettes deux places
Je n'arrive même plus à vendre un bachelier sur e-bay
C'est dire la misère dans laquelle on vit :hein:


----------



## alèm (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Moi, je veux bien être modo  !



_tu vas juste être de nouveau banni 6 mois et rapidement je pense _


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Juillet 2008)

Je savais pas qu'il avait été banni déjà le petit guiguilap 
Vous auriez pu me le dire  je l'aurais cdb rouge


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

Vous bannissez 6mois pour motif d'inutilité chronique maintenant les verts ?


----------



## joanes (3 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> C'était une tentative de vanne ? :rateau:
> 
> et coetera et coetera
> 
> *anti-méchanceté, *et coetera et coetera**




C'est vrai ça il sont super méchant  

surtout les fotografs


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous bannissez 6mois pour motif d'inutilité chronique maintenant les verts ?



on a même des outils pour bannir ... sans utiliser l'interface de bannissement  un truc sur le message suffit


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

Donc plus guiguilap poste, plus y'a de chances qu'un modo glisse accidentellement sur ce bouton de bannissement du message ? 

(Après on va me dire que c'est valable pour moi aussi :sleep


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (Après on va me dire que c'est valable pour moi aussi :sleep



vu ton profil je te fais ça en 2 clics


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> vu ton profil je te fais ça en 2 clics





Oué, Oué.

Ben vous voyez, si j'étais modo, vu que le mini-geek vient de me bouler rouge avec un p'tit sourire, on serait tranquille 6 mois !


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

on est un peu comme les chats ... on aime bien jouer avec notre proie


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juillet 2008)

Ca vole bien bas, ici  !

Et le géant-geek, a aussi boulé, bien sûr  !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> on est un peu comme les chats ... on aime bien jouer avec notre proie



... donc cela veut dire que .... 
les verts sont les chats et les bleus les souris ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... donc cela veut dire que ....
> les verts sont les chats et les bleus les souris ?



viens  ici ma petite souris


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2008)

Oui, oui, tu t'attendais pas à ce que je soit désapointé de voir un commentaire et un cdb intéressants au possible, c'est surprenant hein ? 

On remarquera que ça vole bas depuis que tu es là, comme quoi t'es un sacré boulet en poids supplémentaire 

C'est bien d'être caché derrière son ordi pour ouvrir sa gueule comme ça hein ? ('bien placé pour parler moi ) 
D'où l'intêret pour toi de rester chez toi devant un écran toutes la journée sans sortir voir des gens  (je dirais pas "tes amis", je me risque pas à hasarder des choses aussi improbables )


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Ne faîtes pas peur aux potentiels nouveaux modo ...


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

plutot que voler je prefere m'envoler 
est que  n'est pas cela une bonne qualité pour etre une bonne moderatrice ?


----------



## macinside (3 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> plutot que voler je prefere m'envoler
> est que  n'est pas cela une bonne qualité pour etre une bonne moderatrice ?



ça dépend, je te prend en essais pour voir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Oué, Oué.
> 
> Ben vous voyez, si j'étais modo, vu que le *mini-geek* vient de me bouler rouge avec un p'tit sourire, on serait tranquille 6 mois !



C'est vrai que dans le genre mouche à Biactol®, on tient une pointure, là...


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ... donc cela veut dire que ....
> les verts sont les chats et les bleus les souris ?



:mouais: Pas du tout :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Je vois que tout le monde a une patate d'enfer ce soir !


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

ben oué , la frite n'est pa seulement pour les belges


----------



## CRISPEACE (3 Juillet 2008)

Je vois ça ! 
Je vous offre un verre pour détendre l'atmosphère  et enfin savoir qui va s'y coller à la modération du bar...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2008)

Kate.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> vu ton profil je te fais ça en 2 clics



D'où l'aspect pas facile de la charge de modérateur.

S'empêcher de cliquer sur le carton jaune et/ou rouge au moindre post de travers n'est pas à la portée de tous. C'est une lourde tâche qui ne peut être confiée au premier venu.

Vu la liste de candidats, ça ne va pas être facile de choisir


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2008)

laisse, je m'y colle.


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> laisse, je m'y colle.



Donc voilà notre nouveau modérateur

Quand seras-tu revêtu de vert ?


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> laisse, je m'y colle.



t'as une bonne glue ?


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> t'as une bonne glue ?


Tu veux dire que les modos sont collés devant l'écran !?



J'aimerai bien voir un contrat de travail avant d'aller plus en avant dans ma candidature&#8230;


----------



## kisbizz (3 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu veux dire que les modos sont collés devant l'écran !?
> 
> 
> 
> J'aimerai bien voir un contrat de travail avant d'aller plus en avant dans ma candidature&#8230;



non, ils sont  collé a qui veulent bien ...en   ou en :love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> non, ils sont  collé a qui veulent bien ...en   ou en :love:


N
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




N !? C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




llé&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que dans le genre mouche à Biactol®, on tient une pointure, là...




Ouép, et encore, va voir sur mon profil le message qu'il a laissé 

Parce que d'un côté moi je me sent pas obligé d'ajouter tout les membres de macgé dans les amis de mon profil pour me sentir des amis 
Enfait, sale corse , je crois qu'il a pas la même définition d'amis que nous ; P'tet que pour lui un ami c'est un autre frustré virtuel qui fait de la solidarité ? 

Mais ne t'inquiète pas, ô maitre de la brioche (Je ne m'en prends point au physique, mais après c'est pas ma faute si dans un post sur 2 il parle de bouffe hein ! ), j'ai une vie sociale qui ne se limite pas à un périmètre Ordi-Frigo-Toilettes-Lit  

Puis t'es franchement ingras, y'a quelque mois déjà je t'avait donné quelque conseils gentils pour trouver des amis, et c'est comme ça que tu me remercies  (Au moins j'ai pas besoin de poser la question pour connaître le résultat, c'est déjà ça  )



Sur ce, je penses que les verts ont vu que ce n'était pas de l'immaturité de répondre de cette façon à un hamster en mal d'amis ; ce n'était que pour prouver le répondant dont je suis capable pour calmer les floodeurs du forum et dont je pourrais faire usage si ils me laissent ce putain de poste de modo à la con !


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que dans le genre mouche à Biactol®, on tient une pointure, là...


 


Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je ne m'en prends point au physique, mais après c'est pas ma faute si dans un post sur 2 il parle de bouffe hein !


 
Pour info, le biactol® c'est pas de la bouffe


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

On cherche un modo, on récolte "Tartine et chocolat"©


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

Après 28 pages tous les candidats se sont logiquement suicidés


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Après 28 pages tous les candidats se sont logiquement suicidés


 
Logique  sauf peut être guiguilap...


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> On cherche un modo, on récolte "Tartine et chocolat"©



t'aimes pas givenchy ? 
moi j'adore et ... ce ne sont pas que les enfants qui le portent


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> On cherche un modo, on récolte "Tartine et chocolat"©




Dommage.
On aurait pu avoir Fraise et Chocolat.
Les tartines ça tombent jamais du bon côté.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Dommage.
> On aurait pu avoir Fraise et Chocolat.
> Les tartines ça tombent jamais du bon côté.


 
M'enfin la vie c'est comme une boîte de chocolat........ ben les modos c'est pareil.....


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Dommage.
> On aurait pu avoir Fraise et Chocolat.
> Les tartines ça tombent jamais du bon côté.




Tout ça à cause de la *Loi de Murphy*&#8230;


Rien n'est aussi simple qu'il y paraît.
Tout prend plus de temps que ce que vous croyez.
Tout ce qui est susceptible de mal tourner, tournera nécessairement mal.
S'il existe plusieurs façons pour les choses de mal se passer, c'est celle qui fera le plus de dégâts qui se produira.
Corollaire : C'est au pire moment que les choses tourneront mal.
Si quelque chose "ne peut tout simplement pas mal tourner", ca tournera mal quand même.
Si vous avez trouvez plusieurs façons pour les choses de mal se passer, mais que vous les avez circonvenues, une autre façon apparaîtra spontanément.
Laissées à elle-mêmes, les choses ont tendance à aller de mal en pis.
Si tout semble manifestement bien se passer, c'est que quelque chose vous a échappé.
La Nature frappe toujours au défaut de la cuirasse.
Mère Nature est une chienne. L'univers n'est pas indifférent à l'intelligence, il lui est activement hostile.
Il est impossible de faire quoi que ce soit à l'épreuve des imbéciles : les imbéciles se montrent toujours si ingénieux !
Si vous décidez de faire quelque chose, il y aura toujours autre chose à faire avant.
Chaque solution apporte de nouveaux problèmes.

&#8230;appelée aussi Loi de l'Emmerdement Maximum.



Plus d'informations


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tout ça à cause de la *Loi de Murphy*
> 
> 
> Rien n'est aussi simple qu'il y paraît.
> ...



Tu as oublié l'un des principes de la loi de l'EM, principe dérivé de la loi de Finagle, variante de la loi de Murphy :

Le _paradoxe de la lévitation félino-tartinique_ : « Les lois de la Tartine Beurrée stipulent de manière définitive que le beurre doit toucher le sol alors que les principes de l'aérodynamique féline réfutent strictement la possibilité pour le chat d'atterrir sur le dos. Si l'assemblage du chat et de la tartine devait atterrir, la nature n'aurait aucun moyen de résoudre ce paradoxe. C'est pour cela qu'il ne tombe pas. (Marcel GOTLIB, in _La Rubrique à Brac_, Dargaud Editeur)»

Pour ce qui me concerne, je considère ce principe comme fondamental


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu as oublié l'un des principes de la loi de l'EM, principe dérivé de la loi de Finagle, variante de la loi de Murphy :
> 
> Le _paradoxe de la lévitation félino-tartinique_ : « Les lois de la Tartine Beurrée stipulent de manière définitive que le beurre doit toucher le sol alors que les principes de l'aérodynamique féline réfutent strictement la possibilité pour le chat d'atterrir sur le dos. Si l'assemblage du chat et de la tartine devait atterrir, la nature n'aurait aucun moyen de résoudre ce paradoxe. C'est pour cela qu'il ne tombe pas. (Marcel GOTLIB, in _La Rubrique à Brac_, Dargaud Editeur)»
> 
> Pour ce qui me concerne, je considère ce principe comme fondamental



Oui.
Et une variante de la première loi de l'écriture des programmes informatiques appliquée au postage serait:

Tout post, quel qu'il soit, dès qu'il est édité est obsolète.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Après 28 pages tous les candidats se sont logiquement suicidés


A l'aide de touillettes à café.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> A l'aide de touillettes à café.



Pas tous, deux au coton tige, et un s'est pendu  avec un élastique, il est mort d'une fracture du crâne !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

J'annonce ma non-candidature


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> les principes de l'aérodynamique féline réfutent strictement la possibilité pour le chat d'atterrir sur le dos



Donnez 4 pattes à une tartine et vous verrez si elle atterrit sur son beurre ou sur sa confiture !


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donnez 4 pattes à une tartine et vous verrez si elle atterrit sur *son beurre* ou sur sa *confiture* !




Comment tu fais tes tartines toi :mouais: :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Comment tu fais tes tartines toi :mouais: :love:



Ben comme tout le monde : une tranche de pain entre une tranche de beurre et une tranche de confiture :rateau:

Mais moi, j'enlève les pattes de la tranche de pain :mouais:


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> J'annonce ma non-candidature



décision pleine de sagesse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> J'annonce ma non-candidature


Bienvenue au club.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

On est quel jour ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

Vendredi ou la vie sous neuroleptiques&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On est quel jour ?



Aujourd'hui, je crois.
Mais un bon modo n'encouragerait pas ça.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, je crois.
> Mais un bon modo n'encouragerait pas ça.


 
T'as toujours pas croisé de touilllliète à café ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'as toujours pas croisé de touilllliète à café ?



Si... Plein !

Mais je suis un pervers, un tordu - je ne peux me suicider qu'avec une touillette à café rouillée.

Et c'est beaucoup plus dur à trouver !


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si... Plein !
> 
> Mais je suis un pervers, un tordu - je ne peux me suicider qu'avec une touillette à café rouillée.
> 
> Et c'est beaucoup plus dur à trouver !



C'est bon ça comme concept: le plastique qui rouille. On tient un truc là...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est bon ça comme concept: le plastique qui rouille. On tient un truc là...


 
On se met en S.A ou en S.A.R.L parce que là on va faire un carton


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> on va faire un *carton*



Avant de les mettre en carton et livrer, trouves en une que le ponk se finisse


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juillet 2008)

Putain! Bientôt 30 pages...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

et toujours pas de nouveau modo...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain! Bientôt 30 pages...


 

.... et toujours pas de modo....


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Putain! Bientôt 30 pages...



bah, tu verras, viendra un jour où un nioube postera dans ce fil sans même savoir qui était sonnyboy:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bah, tu verras, viendra un jour où un nioube postera dans ce fil sans même savoir qui était sonnyboy:rateau:



ou le Doc...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> bah, tu verras, viendra un jour où un nioube postera dans ce fil sans même savoir qui était sonnyboy:rateau:


 
qui ? .


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou le Doc...



Y'a un raison particulière à son départ?


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben comme tout le monde : une tranche de pain entre une tranche de beurre et une tranche de confiture :rateau:
> 
> Mais moi, j'enlève les pattes de la tranche de pain :mouais:




 Arrêtons de torturer les tartines


----------



## l'écrieur (4 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Y'a un raison particulière à son départ?



Il n'est pas parti, il est silencieux. Parce qu'Il n'est pas comme moi.











Dis-donc, la tortue ? y'a plus de eub dans le buro ?


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Y'a un raison particulière à son départ?



Difficile à dire. Les voies de Dieu sont réputées impénétrables


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Il n'est pas parti, il est silencieux. Parce qu'Il n'est pas comme moi.



Je comprends. Ca présence ici manque, y'a des fois où tu t'attendrais à le voir débarquer...et puis non. 

Peut-être qu'un de ces quatre il rompra le silence.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Juillet 2008)

Au fait, ça te dirait de devenir modo ?


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Au fait, ça te dirait de devenir modo ?



d'autant que le chinois, c'est pas feignant, et puis ça se plaint jamais

surtout celui en bas de la rue


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2008)

Très peu pour moi. J'ai déjà été Modéro sur un petit site et le boulot là-bas n'était pas toujours une partie de plaisir...alors ici. :rateau:  

Cela dit, je souhaite bonne chance à celui qui tentera l'expérience.


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Donnez 4 pattes à une tartine et vous verrez si elle atterrit sur son beurre ou sur sa confiture !



Et après ça on ose se moquer des oreilles en forme de mitochondries!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et après ça on ose se moquer des oreilles en forme de mitochondries!



Jamais!


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et après ça on ose se moquer des oreilles en forme de mitochondries!



Ça a une forme, une mitochondrie ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Juillet 2008)

oui:


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
- kasarus
*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION* (et en plus sont modos sur IF)
- CouleurSud
*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
*Pour une modération en crocs, griffes et ronrons s'il en reste*
- TibomonG4
*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
*Les bannis repentis qui voudraient bien bannir à leur tour pour se venger et se cachent derrière une fausse fourure.* 
- Guiguilap
--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## vleroy (4 Juillet 2008)

Alèm, le spotlight de la modération


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Ouais mais qui donnera des sous pour les libérer ?


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dis-donc, la tortue ? y'a plus de eub dans le buro ?


C'est con j'ai un bel afghan tendre à souhait ici


----------



## joanes (4 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Dis-donc, la tortue ? y'a plus de eub dans le buro ?



Dites donc Monsieur, si vous aviez pas tout éclaté il en resterait  :love::love:



@ SM : un peu loin, mon tirroir est plus près   :love:







PS : pour que les modos s'inquiètent pas : du heub usb bien sûr


----------



## Craquounette (4 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est con j'ai un bel afghan tendre à souhait ici





joanes a dit:


> Dites donc Monsieur, si vous aviez pas tout éclaté il en resterait  :love::love:



C'est con... vous n'êtes pas voisins 

Comme quoi, le net a beau pallier au vide social, il ne pallie pas aux kilomètres entre 2 êtres faits pour s'entendre :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Dites donc Monsieur, si vous aviez pas tout éclaté il en resterait  :love::love:



On ne te demande même pas ce qu'il a branché dessus


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

joanes a dit:


> ()PS : ()



Avec moi à la modération, ce serait passé



usb bien sûr.


 :rose:
Peut-être dû me taire sur ce coup


----------



## Grug (4 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ou le Doc...


ou Jérome&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juillet 2008)

Offres d'emploi, messieurs (mesdames), tous à vos CV.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Offres d'emploi, messieurs (mesdames), tous à vos CV.



A tout à l'heure en vert


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Offres d'emploi, messieurs (mesdames), tous à vos CV.




:rose: Je remplis pas toutes les conditions


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :rose: Je remplis pas toutes les conditions




```
- Vous avez le sens de l'entraide.
- Vous participez déjà activement aux forums.
- Vous êtes déjà inscrit depuis plus de six mois.
- Vous êtes comme chez vous au milieu de la communauté Mac.
- Vous avez de solides connaissances dans les domaines concernés.
- Vous pensez savoir résoudre d'éventuels conflits sans vous mettre à dos la moitié de la Terre.
- Vous raffolez du vert.
```

Tu n'as pas le sens de l'entraide ? Tu participes pas ? T'es trop neuf ? enfin bon quoi c'est quoi ton soucis ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> :rose: Je remplis pas toutes les conditions



moi non plus&#8230;


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu n'as pas le sens de l'entraide ? Tu participes pas ? T'es trop neuf ? enfin bon quoi c'est quoi ton soucis ?




```
- Vous êtes déjà inscrit depuis plus de six mois.
```

:rose:Ça fait pas six mois que je suis inscrit


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi non plus&#8230;



Ah, je le savais :rateau::hein::love:

Alors que moi, avec toutes mes références et, surtout, mon expérience
Je remplis tous les cratères*, heu non, les critères



*Déformation géographique, dont tu voudras bien m'excuser


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

non, je ne pardonne que les déformations géologiques&#8230; 

question d'expérience !


----------



## fredintosh (4 Juillet 2008)

Bon, ben... Comme modo, je ne vois plus qu'une seule personne pour nous sauver...




:rose:


----------



## kisbizz (4 Juillet 2008)

sauver de quoi ?


----------



## alèm (4 Juillet 2008)

non, je connais une candidature sérieuse&#8230;


----------



## jeromemac (4 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> une moderatrice botté sa va aussi ?
> mais seulement en hiver hein, pas plus



c ou qu'on signe


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2008)

Le domaine principal du bar c'est la connerie non ?

Je ne peux que gagner.


----------



## divoli (4 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> ```
> - Vous êtes déjà inscrit depuis plus de six mois.
> ```
> :rose:Ça fait pas six mois que je suis inscrit



Non, mais on a quand même l'impression que ça fait six ans que tu nous casses les cou*lles. 

Essaye quand même, tu as toutes tes chances...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> c ou qu'on signe



Nan, toi, tu peux pas non plus :



> - Vous avez le sens de l'entraide.
> - Vous participez déjà activement aux forums.
> - Vous êtes déjà inscrit depuis plus de six mois.
> - Vous êtes comme chez vous au milieu de la communauté Mac.
> ...


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2008)

"Je vous demande de vous arrêter... je vous demande de vous arrêter..."

si c'est pas du modo style ça hein


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> "Je vous demande de vous arrêter... je vous demande de vous arrêter..."
> 
> si c'est pas du modo style ça hein


Il ferait un bon modo, non ?  :love: :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ferait un bon modo, non ?  :love: :rose:



Nan ! Il a trop une tête à être sur PC sous Vista


----------



## Alex666 (5 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan ! Il a trop une tête à être sur PC sous Vista



nan lui c'est encore la plume et l'encrier...


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2008)

Et encore, c'est pas lui qui écrit, attends, il a un nègre ce zigue là ! 


Sinon, moi maintenant que je peux me la pêter avec mon bel iMac tout neuf, j'peux m'présenter


----------



## kisbizz (5 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ferait un bon modo, non ?  :love: :rose:



seulement si tu promets de ne pas casser des soupieres a chaques fois que un blu t'enerve


----------



## gKatarn (5 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> On parle de modo est personne n'a cité mon divin nom ?
> 
> Pour une fois j'vais être conformiste, j'vais faire une vraie candidature, que dis-je !
> Alors :
> ...



Oh pitin :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:

Benjamin, tu veux que je bloque le routeur familial ?


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2008)

moi, j'suis pour !  comme j'suis pour le mec qui a posté sa candidature en sous-marin mais pas sur le forum.


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi, j'suis pour !  comme j'suis pour le mec qui a posté sa candidature en sous-marin mais pas sur le forum.



:mouais::mouais: kesako ?


----------



## alèm (5 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> :mouais::mouais: kesako ?



ah non, je le connais pas celui-là


----------



## maousse (6 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi, j'suis pour !  comme j'suis pour le mec qui a posté sa candidature en sous-marin mais pas sur le forum.



c'est qui, marin ?


----------



## jeromemac (6 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nan, toi, tu peux pas non plus :



toi non plus



> - Vous avez le sens de l'entraide.
> - Vous participez déjà activement aux forums.
> - Vous êtes déjà inscrit depuis plus de six mois.
> - Vous êtes comme chez vous au milieu de la communauté Mac.
> ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2008)

jeromemac a dit:


> toi non plus



Oh, oui, mais moi, je suis déjà modo de trois forums, ça me suffit amplement, je ne suis pas candidat !


----------



## Alex666 (7 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, oui, mais moi, je suis déjà modo de trois forums, ça me suffit amplement, je ne suis pas candidat !




ouch! OWNED


----------



## estomak (7 Juillet 2008)

Moi j'ai une suggestion.
Pascalformac il devrait être modérateur. _Même si on a pas les mêmes convictions politiques sur les ovnis, je le soutiendrai la dessus._
Sur les forums techniques, il est toujours là pour vous aider quand vous avez un souci, une question. Et il est toujours d'une aide précieuse.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Ca sent la lèche... 
Ceci étant dit, il vrai qu'il est d'une aide précieuse... :rose:
Je pense pourtant que la modération du bar n'a pas grand chose à voir avec celle des autres forums, et que ça serait pas très sympa de le laisser s'y coller...  :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi j'ai une suggestion.
> Pascalformac il devrait être modérateur. _Même si on a pas les mêmes convictions politiques sur les ovnis, je le soutiendrai la dessus._
> Sur les forums techniques, il est toujours là pour vous aider quand vous avez un souci, une question. Et il est toujours d'une aide précieuse.


 
Oui mais pour moi qui lit souvent ce qu'il écrit, parce qu'il faut bien quelqu'un qui corrige  il dit quand même pas mal de truc nul 


 @pascal : 

@ux autres : Que neni ! Pascal est très foooorrrrt :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Moi j'ai une suggestion.
> Pascalformac il devrait être modérateur. _Même si on a pas les mêmes convictions politiques sur les ovnis, je le soutiendrai la dessus._
> Sur les forums techniques, il est toujours là pour vous aider quand vous avez un souci, une question. Et il est toujours d'une aide précieuse.



divoli et Moonwalker ne seraient pas mal aussi dans ce rôle, les forums technique leur doivent également beaucoup. Maintenant, il faut bien avoir conscience de ce qu'implique d'être Modéro, et pas sûr qu'ils veuillent de cette charge supplémentaire.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> ()
> Maintenant, il faut bien avoir conscience de ce qu'implique d'être Modéro, et pas sûr qu'ils veuillent de cette charge supplémentaire.



Tu peux nous faire un petit récapitulatif
voire un tutoriel, svp.


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> divoli et Moonwalker ne seraient pas mal aussi dans ce rôle, les forums technique leur doivent également beaucoup. Maintenant, il faut bien avoir conscience de ce qu'implique d'être Modéro, et pas sûr qu'ils veuillent de cette charge supplémentaire.



oui mais il y a un truc qui colle pas... car il s'agit de la modération du bar...
En effet, pour le moindre sujet, ils vont demander le descriptif de la machine et la version de l'OS

@ divoli


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Aussi bandant qu'une campagne pour les élections aux prud'hommes...:sleep:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

Poil au...








=>[]


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aussi bandant qu'une campagne pour les élections aux prud'hommes...:sleep:




Que veux-tu, quand on laisse entrer la misère du monde, ça peut pas s'enrichir


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Bon, en même temps, on est en démocratie... Tous le pébrons ont le doit de se présenter... Mais je me rend compte qu'il n'y a pas que le tabac qui réduit l'afflux sanguin et favorise les troubles de l'érection...:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, en même temps, on est en démocratie... Tous le pébrons ont le doit de se présenter... Mais je me rend compte qu'il n'y a pas que le tabac qui réduit l'afflux sanguin et favorise les troubles de l'érection...:mouais:


 
Mmmmm il y a aussi la calcification des artères


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mmmmm il y a aussi la calcification des artères




Ah... Toi aussi elle stagne à 6h?...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah... Toi aussi elle stagne à 6h?...


 

6h30


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu peux nous faire un petit récapitulatif
> voire un tutoriel, svp.



Nan.  



vleroy a dit:


> oui mais il y a un truc qui colle pas... car il s'agit de la modération du bar...
> En effet, pour le moindre sujet, ils vont demander le descriptif de la machine et la version de l'OS
> 
> @ divoli



Bah quoi, les techniquos au bar ça te fait peur?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais je me rend compte qu'il n'y a pas que le tabac qui réduit l'afflux sanguin et favorise les troubles de l'érection...:mouais:



Tu parles de la vieillesse ?


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nan.



Si !

:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si !
> 
> :rateau:



Sinon ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Sinon ?



Non, dans l'ordre, c'est Nancy...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Si !
> 
> :rateau:



Ainsi soit-il.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles de la vieillesse ?



Non ; du manque d'excitation et de la difficulté à réagir à des stimuli faibles ...


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non ; du manque d'excitation et de la difficulté à réagir à des stimuli faibles ...



C'est ce qu'on dit...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on dit...



Sur le sujet, tu pourras parler, un jour...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sur le sujet, tu pourras parler, un jour...


 
Tu veux dire quand il aura atteint la puberté ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux dire quand il aura atteint la puberté ???



Tu vas nous le vexer! C'est tendu et sensible comme une corde de violon à cet âge là...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vas nous le vexer! C'est tendu et sensible comme une corde de violon à cet âge là...


 

Il est déjà tendu comme un string alors comme une corde de violon, ça ne fait qu'un pas 
et quel pas ! un pas de cactus 

Mais dans le fond, c'est qui ce kasarus ? un être à part qui n'a rien à faire de ses vacances 

Tu n'as pas de copine kasarus ? Tu entres en quelle classe ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ... Tu n'as pas de copine kasarus ? Tu entres en quelle classe ?



Je sais pas s'il a une copine, en tout cas il aime pas les bacheliers de cette année...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je sais pas s'il a une copine, en tout cas il aime pas les bacheliers de cette année...




Va faire un tour, toi! Tu vas nous l'engorger... :


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il est déjà tendu comme un string alors comme une corde de violon, ça ne fait qu'un pas
> et quel pas ! un pas de cactus
> 
> Mais dans le fond, c'est qui ce kasarus ? un être à part qui n'a rien à faire de ses vacances
> ...



Tu ne devrais pas l'énerver comme ça 

Déjà qu'il nous pond des maths et de la bio-chimie sur le fil "présentez-vous"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu ne devrais pas l'énerver comme ça
> 
> Déjà qu'il nous pond des maths et de la bio-chimie sur le fil "présentez-vous"



Oui, mais faut dire que toi aussi tu le cherches un peu...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va faire un tour, toi! Tu vas nous l'engorger... :



À son âge, c'est pas moi qui _*l'engorge*_... 
C'est l'adolescence !


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Pour info on écrit : Biochimie

Y'a point de tiret


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vas nous le vexer! C'est tendu et sensible comme une corde de violon à cet âge là...



Il ne faut rien exagérer


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il est déjà tendu comme un string alors comme une corde de violon, ça ne fait qu'un pas
> et quel pas ! un pas de cactus
> 
> Mais dans le fond, c'est qui ce kasarus ? un être à part qui n'a rien à faire de ses vacances
> ...



Non, kasarus est un être à part (comme tous les êtres, d'ailleurs, avant d'être amalgamés par la masse, à la fois raison d'être et conséquence d'un mode de pensée induit ), donc résumons, un être à part dans la masse ou non peut-être, j'espère...

de passage à Paris entre deux destinations ensoleillées...

Non, je n'ai pas assez d'envergure, me pose trop de questions, tiens trop à quelques personnes et me désintèresse trop d'autres et réfléchis vainement..., pour ça.

Quant à ma classe, quelques personnes ici le savent, mais je n'en dirai pas plus.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour info on écrit : Biochimie
> 
> Y'a point de tiret



Justement, on ne parle pas de biochimie, on parle de chimie et de bio, pas la même chose


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Stickies : Ne pas oublier de donner à Kasarus ses calmants.....




ps : le surménage ne te réussit pas kasarus....


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Justement, on ne parle pas de biochimie, on parle de chimie et de bio, pas la même chose



Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, c'est à croire qu'après 2 aspirines, il confondrait Jpmiss avec la reine d'Angleterre


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour info on écrit : Biochimie
> 
> Y'a point de tiret



Ah cette propension des scientifiques à faire des grands mots


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Stickies : Ne pas oublier de donner à Kasarus ses calmants.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mouais, si c'est la même camelote que t'as essayé de me refiler la dernière fois ça va pas être très efficace.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

C'est sûr....
C'est bien gentil de mettre des amines, mais il faut encore ex aminé avant.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Je sais pas s'il a une copine, en tout cas il aime pas les bacheliers de cette année...




Ah mais non, je me suis désabonné de ce fil, je ne veux plus y retourner, même sous la torture...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Mesdames et messieurs, 

Kasarus n'a pas posté depuis 14h41 ! Nous en sommes venu à bout 




@kasarus : revient, on t'aime bien dans le fond....


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> il confondrait Jpmiss avec la reine d'Angleterre



rien ne prouve le contraire non plus


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aussi bandant qu'une campagne pour les élections aux prud'hommes...:sleep:





tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...
> 
> 
> =>[]



au tirhum :rateau:



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne faut pas lui en vouloir, c'est à croire qu'après 2 aspirines, il confondrait Jpmiss avec la reine d'Angleterre



Hein ! :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: Tu veux dire que JPMiss *n'est pas* le pseudo d'Elisabeth ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs,
> 
> Kasarus n'a pas posté depuis 14h41 ! Nous en sommes venu à bout
> 
> ...



Obligés de se mettre à plusieurs...:hein:

Vous êtes combien dans le fond?


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes combien dans le fond?


Trop nombreux... Si tu savais, ça te ferais peur :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> @kasarus : revient, on t'aime bien dans le fond....



Non...


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Trop nombreux... ça te ferais peur :afraid: :afraid: :afraid: !




Peur?:hein:

C'est pour moi?

C'est gentil, mais non, détrompe toi. 

En fait, tu as raison, j'ai eu peur jusqu'à 17h18, où le Fou mental de la horde (je l'appelle par son titre sinon il s'énerve ) me rassura 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non...



Mais si...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Mais si...



Toi non plus...


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi non plus...



Ah parce que moi, oui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah parce que moi, oui



Ça peut encore aller...

Ça dépend des jours, en fait... Et puis même si tu as été pondu à côte de la paille ; ça date pas non plus d'hier...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais puisque je vous dis que j'aime paaaaas les jeeeuuunes!



Là je veux bien te croire, moi c'est les personnes âgées que j'aime pas...  
Ceci dit, ça fait plaisir de m'entendre dire que je suis jeune... Je commençais à me sentir vieille au milieu de tous ces ados... :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mesdames et messieurs,
> 
> Kasarus n'a pas posté depuis 14h41 ! Nous en sommes venu à bout
> 
> ...



ouais c'est ça...
Bien au fond alors...


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah parce que moi, oui



Ah


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ah



Euh


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juillet 2008)

moi je pense (oui je sais , c'est dangereux quand je le fais  ) que vu que  quand on va faire une recherche en avancé on nous demande si cette recherche on veut aussi l'effectuer dans 





> Rechercher aussi dans les forums enfants


 et que a ma connaissance ce foum n'a jamais eté crée , il faudrait penser a le creéer et faire modo mon p'tit Tintin adoré ....


....donc , vous  les vieux , vous en pensez  quoi  ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ....donc , vous  les vieux , vous en pensez  quoi  ?



Ouais... Comme ça y'a p't'êt' des chances qu'il nous lâche le tendon...


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> moi je pense (oui je sais , c'est dangereux quand je le fais  ) que vu que  quand on va faire une recherche en avancé on nous demande si cette recherche on veut aussi l'effectuer dans  et que a ma connaissance ce foum n'a jamais eté crée , il faudrait penser a le creéer et faire modo mon p'tit Tintin adoré ....
> 
> 
> ....*donc , vous  les vieux , vous en pensez  quoi  ?*



Moi, à vrai dire, en cherchant bien dans les recherches avancées

(ce que je fais chaque jour que Dieu fait)

(dans sa grande bonté)

Ben rien 

Et pourtant, je cherche


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Le forum enfant, ce n'est pas un groupe social ?


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> Le forum enfant, ce n'est pas un groupe social ?



Euh non, ils ont du mal avec les groupes sociaux :afraid:

Le Monstre est vivant


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> ...si cette recherche on veut aussi l'effectuer dans  et que a ma connaissance ce foum n'a jamais eté crée , il faudrait penser a le creéer et faire modo mon p'tit Tintin adoré ....



çà faisait bien longtemps que t'avais pas dit qq chose de sensé


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Z'avez plus qu'à faire pression sur benjamin


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

Poil aux mains.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

je propose un truc mieux...

On fait un nouveau forum pour y mettre tous les barbus (ou pas...) libidineux qui traînent ici, et on laisse Tintin modérer le bar...

Place aux jeunes, F*** the system.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Nan mais ! 
J'suis pas d'accord ! 
je deviendrais jamais sage si les "vieux" ne m'enseignent pas un peu de leur sagesse... 
Vive le Papyboom... _(J'en fait parti ? Nan !)_ :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Z'avez plus qu'à faire pression sur benjamin



Pour ouvrir un forum enfants ?!

Il y a déjà la salle de jeux, jeux sur mac & M$ sur mac.
Que veux-tu de plus ?



Autrement, pour faire pression, nous attendrons que tu envoies ta candidature


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Nan mais !
> J'suis pas d'accord !
> je deviendrais jamais sage si les "vieux" ne m'enseignent pas un peu de leur sagesse...



Tu passes parfois sur lyon  que je t'enseigne ma sagesse 



kasarus a dit:


> Place aux jeunes, F*** the system.



T'es pas encore au lit toi ?


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

Si ça continue comme ça, je vais reprendre le volant et vous faire un putain de nettoyage au karcher, comme dit notre hyperpresident vénéré. Racaille des forums, ton heure est comptée!


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je propose un truc mieux...
> 
> On fait un nouveau forum pour y mettre tous les barbus (ou pas...) libidineux qui traînent ici, et on laisse Tintin modérer le bar...
> 
> Place aux jeunes, F*** the system.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Mais bien sûr que j'l'ai envoyé ma candidature ! 
Comme qui dirait : Tu t'es tartiné la gueule de confiture de con ou quoi ?


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Nan mais !
> J'suis pas d'accord !
> je deviendrais jamais sage si les "vieux" ne m'enseignent pas un peu de leur sagesse...



Pour la petite histoire, je cite la sagesse d'un "vieux" :

Poil aux ...

Tiens, d'ailleurs quand on parle du loup...


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu passes parfois sur lyon  que je t'enseigne ma sagesse


Dit donc ! Il parait que je suis un peu plus âgée, non ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Si ça continue comme ça, je vais reprendre le volant et vous faire un putain de nettoyage au karcher, comme dit notre hyperpresident vénéré. Racaille des forums, ton heure est comptée!


 :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Dit donc ! Il parait que je suis un peu plus âgée, non ?



Si l'age fait la sagesse maintenant


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui, mais il se dope (à la GnRH, c'est plus discret que les anabolisants...), ça compense.


----------



## CRISPEACE (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Pour la petite histoire, je cite la sagesse d'un "vieux" :
> 
> Poil aux ...
> 
> Tiens, d'ailleurs quand on parle du loup...



Ils font parfois les types beurrés _(ils le sont vraiment)_ mais la plupart du temps, ils sont piquant et acerbes avec les nioubs...   C'est de ça qu'il faut apprendre, et c'est comme ça qu'on les aiment ! :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je propose un truc mieux...
> 
> On fait un nouveau forum pour y mettre tous les barbus (ou pas...) libidineux qui traînent ici, et on laisse Tintin modérer le bar...
> 
> Place aux jeunes, F*** the system.



Toujours des plans foireux 

Non, mais tu ne vois pas les conséquences sur les forums musicaux

Du métal à toute heure du jour et de la nuit 

Même s'il a fait un effort pour écouter Hendrix 

Parce que No Future, ça a des limites (comme disait Hegel)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé le nom du forum enfant : The Lord of the flies.

Parrainé par sonnyboy, cela va de soi.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> (&#8230
> Tu t'es tartiné la gueule de confiture de con ou quoi ?



Excellente réflexion&#8230;

&#8230;que je découvre.



Je vois déjà la scène :

&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Ce message a été supprimé par Dark-Tintin. Motif : _Tu t'es tartiné la gueule de confiture de con ou quoi ?_
&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Toujours des plans foireux



Toujours 
Mais je me suis dit que l'heure était à la lèche bottine (à la confiture de con, bien entendu...), oui je ne fais que suivre cette mode... et encore, enrhumé, ça donne suivre cette motte...


CouleurSud a dit:


> Non, mais tu ne vois pas les conséquences sur les forums musicaux




Argh, c'est vrai....

j'oubliai ce détail...



CouleurSud a dit:


> Parce que No Future, ça a des limites (comme disait Hegel)




Comme disait Marx après que sa mère l'eût déshérité, (le pauvre...) Hegel, il fait froid. (un peu de prononciation française ne fait pas de mal...)


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vois déjà la scène :
> 
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> Ce message a été supprimé par Dark-Tintin. Motif : _Tu t'es tartiné la gueule de confiture de con ou quoi ?_
> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;



'tin, arrête, il va s'y croire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Toujours des plans foireux
> 
> Non, mais tu ne vois pas les conséquences sur les forums musicaux
> 
> ...




Y'a des balles qui se perdent


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Comme disait Marx après que sa mère l'eût déshérité, (le pauvre...) Hegel, il fait froid. (un peu de prononciation française ne fait pas de mal...)



Voilà, faut toujours que l'IG ponde des programmes peu assimilables par les jeunes générations 

(et que ces garnements en profitent pour me gonfler:mouais


----------



## katelijn (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Y'a des balles qui se perdent



Hein?


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Je suis traumatisé à vie..... 


À mort l'inspection générale...


Remarque, le sujet de cet année "Les énigmes du moi" est plutôt intéressant, je trouve.

Je frémis cependant à l'idée de ma prof de français nous "guidant" l'année prochaine..... :affraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Y'a des balles qui se perdent



Faut voir 

[youtube]aGJMmVKTIRs&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Hein?



Tu as raison de marquer ainsi ton étonnement, car en vérité, aucune balle ne s'est perdue, chacune a trouvé son trou, dans ce champ de jeunisme effarant.

*UNE BELLE BANDE DE TROUS DE BALLE, VOILA CE QUE VOUS ÊTES !*


Alors vu que je suis pas loin des 53% de soutien, et de l'approbation généralisée des médias, voila mon programme pour le Bar.
Il est simple.



*1.* Les petits trous de balle vont dans leur forum enfant à eux. Ils y causent Nintendo DS et Xbox, et ils la ramènent pas.
*2.* Les autres surveillent leur language, sinon c'est du cachot avec SonnyBoy. En cas de récidive, c'est comparution immédiate et double peine : cachot + sodomie + ban. Ça fait Trois ? Non, z'avez mal compté.
*3.* Les filles sont autorisées à poster dans le Bar après trois autoportraits dans PortFolio.
*4.* Des quotas sont instaurés. Pas plus de deux italiennes, pas plus de 4 suisses, pas plus de 3 picards, etc... Une circulaire précisera au fur et à mesure les objectifs. Les posteurs surnuméraires seront reconduits à la frontière, ou expatriés sur MacBidouille s'ils refusent de décliner leur identité.
*5.* Cet enfant de salaud de Ed Ze Head est nommé ministre de la justice, de l'immigration et de l'identité barmesque. Il a toute lattitude pour dénoncer les mauvais posteurs.
*6.* La devise du Bar est "Poster moins pour faire chier moins les modérateurs". Tout ceux qui ne l'appliquent pas seront interdits de parole.


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

un goût de déjà-vu?


mis à part pour la 5/3 de peine, toutes les balles sont dans leur trou, jolie incohérence...


----------



## macinside (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> [*]*3.* Les filles sont autorisées à poster dans le Bar après trois autoportraits dans PortFolio.



après avis du jury bien sur


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Juillet 2008)

Votez sonnyboy


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Voilà, faut toujours que l'IG ponde des programmes peu assimilables par les jeunes générations
> 
> (et que ces garnements en profitent pour me gonfler:mouais





Tu sais t'es pas la seule à avoir de la culture hein, c'est pas mettre des dates d'évènements ou des noms d'auteurs, musiciens que seul des gens de ta classe sont censés connaître et comprendre qui te place au dessus 
Oui, moi aussi je veux faire un coup d'état 

C'est facile de mépriser quelqu'un qui à 50 ans de moins (j'doit ça d'apres c'que j'ai vu j'connais pas ton âge) parce qu'il à moins de culture vu le temps que t'as eu en plus pour apprendre ;
mais même pour ton âge t'es pas tellement plus mature à étaler ta culture pour se moquer là où j'm'sert de mes capacités (relatif) (faut dire ce qui est, t'as une plus grande culture que la moyenne, j'ai des plus grandes capacités que la moyenne ; c'est un fait, après qu'on dise que j'm'la pète, rinafoutre de ce que les gens pensent, still fucking the system ) et des défauts des autres ; 
t'as beau avoir plus d'expérience, mais au final, on a toujours quelque chose à apprendre, que ça soit toi ou moi, ta culture et ton expérience te rendent pas supérieure, rien qu'à le penser...  



Ensuite, oui je m'doute que t'as sorti les quelques posts précédents sans tellement de mauvaises intentions, juste pour que j'te réponde agressivement en tant que jeune sur de lui et péteux, que moi et les autres on se rende compte de mon manque de maturité, que j'vaut pas mieux que ceux que j'critique et que je me la pète par rapport à la musique (surtout quand on me fait des compliments, c'est honteux qu'on me dise des choses bien alors que j'ai aucune culture et que je crois en avoir, hein ? ) alors que je n'connais pas tout, et que j'm'amuse à provoquer les gens juste pour rigoler à voir leurs réactions ; 
Bah, ça m'a pas empêcher de te donner le genre de réponse que t'attendais, j'suis vraiment con hein 

Mais bon, merci de l'avertissement, ça me touche vraiment 



Mouarf avec le ton con-descendant et tout sur la 1ère partie


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

'tain !...
Trop long !... 
C'est pire que du rezba !... :mouais:


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> , et que j'm'amuse à provoquer les gens juste pour rigoler à voir leurs réactions ;
> Bah, ça m'a pas empêcher de te donner le genre de réponse que t'attendais, j'suis vraiment con hein
> 
> Mais bon, merci de l'avertissement, ça me touche vraiment
> ...



Justement, je ne pense pas que cela soit la réponse qu'il attendait...

en tout cas, dans ce post en particulier.

C'était plus un private joke sur un calembour idiot que j'ai fait précedemment, qui, je pense m'était destinée, sur le programme donné par L'inspection générale dans ma classe l'année dernière...


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
 *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
 *Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
 *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
 *Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
 *On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
 *On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
 *Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
 *Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
 *Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
 Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
 *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
 *Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
 *Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
 *Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
 *Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
 *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
 *Modo? ça peut être intéressant mais dans 1 ou 2 ans.*
- kasarus
 *Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
 *Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
 *De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
 --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> Justement, je ne pense pas que cela soit la réponse qu'il attendait...
> 
> en tout cas, dans ce post en particulier.
> 
> C'était plus un private joke sur un calembour idiot que j'ai fait précedemment, qui, je pense m'était destinée, sur le programme donné par L'inspection générale dans ma classe l'année dernière...




Toujours obligé de venir casser les grandes déclarations hein ? 


@Tiratchoum : Bah oui, celle là, c'est quand même un cas particulier, j'me doutais bien que ça pourrait pas se régler simplement en un seul "Ta gueule !"


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> *UNE BELLE BANDE DE TROUS DE BALLE, VOILA CE QUE VOUS ÊTES !*



Quand je pense à toute la peine que j'ai dépensée pour injecter une balle de concept ou le concept de balle dans ces cerveaux juvéniles, je me dis que Freud s'est épuisé en pure perte avec Irma

Non vraiment 

Le découragement me gagne

Ceci étant dit, la devise du Bar que tu proposes : "Poster moins pour faire chier moins les modérateurs" me semble d'une grande pertinence. Je serais même plus radical : "ne pas poster du tout est le meilleur moyen de préserver un minimum de sens au bar". Devise qui devrait permette aux modérateurs du bar de se consacrer enfin aux vrais exercices gymniques de l'esprit et du corps, ce qui aurait pour effet d'augmenter leur puissance d'être et d'agir et de les conduire sur le chemin de la vraie joie, voire de la béatitude


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Toujours obligé de venir casser les grandes déclarations hein ?



Toujours...

On doit être aussi con testaire l'un que l'autre.




CouleurSud a dit:


> Quand je pense à toute la peine que j'ai dépensée pour injecter une balle de concept ou le concept de balle dans ces cerveaux juvéniles, je me dis que Freud s'est épuisé en pure perte avec Irma
> 
> Non vraiment



Freud s'est épuisé, mais pas avec Irma... (elle l'a échappée belle...)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Con... testataire


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Quand je pense à toute la peine que j'ai dépensée pour injecter une balle de concept ou le concept de balle dans ces cerveaux juvéniles, je me dis que Freud s'est épuisé en pure perte avec Irma
> 
> Non vraiment
> 
> ...



Toi, fais pas ta maline, je te rappelle que Spinoza encule Hegel, alors la ramène pas.


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

con-testostéronés


----------



## kasarus (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Con... testataire



non con testatetaire..


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, fais pas ta maline, je te rappelle que Spinoza encule Hegel, alors la ramène pas.



C'est fou le nombre d'homos quand même. Je dis ca parce que je suis affreusement vexé : une semaine en Grèce et pas un mec pour venir me proposer la botte, je déteste ce pays ! Juste des gonzesses qui matent, comme d'hab' ! :love: 

Je dois vraiment sentir l'hétéro à 10 bornes !


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est facile de mépriser quelqu'un *qui à 50 ans de moins* (j'doit ça d'apres c'que j'ai vu j'connais pas ton âge) parce qu'il à moins de culture vu le temps que t'as eu en plus pour apprendre ;



Ah ben non, pas à ce point là quand même, j'ai même pas fini mes annuités de retraite 

Sinon, pour être un peu sérieux, aucun mépris de ma part à ton endroit. D'autant plus que j'étais un peu comme toi dans mon rapport à la musique, il y a, heu, m****, je me rappelle plus combien de temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2008)

Ah Benjamin a cafouillé dans la censure des gros mots !


----------



## aCLR (7 Juillet 2008)

Tu n'es pas prête de les terminer avec monsieur 53%


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> C'est fou le nombre d'homos quand même. Je dis ca parce que je suis affreusement vexé : une semaine en Grèce et pas un mec pour venir me proposer la botte, je déteste ce pays ! Juste des gonzesses qui matent, comme d'hab' ! :love:
> 
> Je dois vraiment sentir l'hétéro à 10 bornes !



Je dirais 20. Et je ne dis pas que tu sens du bout, hein !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je dirais 20. Et je ne dis pas que tu sens du bout, hein !



20 ? Merde, je ne suis pas sorti de l'enfer alors !  :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, fais pas ta maline, je te rappelle que Spinoza encule Hegel, alors la ramène pas.



Sur ce chapitre et cette question au demeurant pénétrants, je rejette complètement les hypothèses on ne peut plus fallacieuse et sujettes à caution de JB


----------



## katelijn (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, fais pas ta maline, je te rappelle que Spinoza encule Hegel, alors la ramène pas.



Afin de me faire une idée personelle ,tu peux expliquer?:rose:

Bon, ça serait plutôt une confirmation!


----------



## divoli (7 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Juste des gonzesses qui matent, comme d'hab' ! :love:



T'es sûr que ce sont des gonzesses ? Parce que si elles sont habillées comme ça, à ta place je me méfierais...


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> .../...
> Alors vu que je suis pas loin des 53% de soutien
> .../...



Ouais, ben le dernier qui a été élu avec 53% des voix, c'est pas vraiment une réussite 

Alors fait un effort !


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

divoli a dit:


> T'es sûr que ce sont des gonzesses ? Parce que si elles sont habillées comme ça, à ta place je me méfierais...



Ah bah dis donc, on a failli se croiser sous les jupettes !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sur ce chapitre et cette question au demeurant pénétrants, je rejette complètement les hypothèses on ne peut plus fallacieuse et sujettes à caution de JB



Si les zypothèses sont nombreuses, t'es prié de leur mettre un "s", un truc qui marque le pluriel. Tu saisis, pantin de l'esthétisme rampant ? 




katelijn a dit:


> Afin de me faire une idée personelle ,tu peux expliquer?:rose:
> 
> Bon, ça serait plutôt une confirmation!



A sec. Avec une poignée de sable. Aux éditions de la Baleine.
Maintenant, tourne-toi.




Romuald a dit:


> Ouais, ben le dernier qui a été élu avec 53% des voix, c'est pas vraiment une réussite
> 
> Alors fait un effort !



Amok, tu veux bien me le châtier, en attendant que Benjamin le vénéré me peigne en vert. Steup. Avec une bise. :love:


----------



## tirhum (7 Juillet 2008)

Poil à l'hypophyse.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (7 Juillet 2008)

Pitain. J'ai oublié que j'avais pas de super pouvoirs.


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Amok, tu veux bien me le châtier, en attendant que Benjamin le vénéré me peigne en vert. Steup. Avec une bise. :love:



Je te le garde au frais. Comme ca, j'aurais peut-être droit à plus qu'une bise: je garde un souvenir ému de la dernière fois, mais nous nous sommes déjà assez répandus ici pour revenir sur cette nuit d'amour et de voltige aérienne ! :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

Oui. Ça fait des jalouses dans la gente féminine. Mais aucune n'a eu l'audace de nous demander un sandwich. Toutes des allumeuses.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> en attendant que Benjamin le vénéré me peigne en vert. Steup. Avec une bise. :love:



Tu veux jouer les gardes champêtres ? Taquiner la morille et épier la biche ?


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui. Ça fait des jalouses dans la gente féminine. Mais aucune n'a eu l'audace de nous demander un sandwich. Toutes des allumeuses.



Vous avez donc ici une autre qualité pour être modo : elles n'osent même pas y penser ! Hors d'atteinte ! Soie, palaces, limousines. Climatisation, trop vulgaire : les pales d'un ventilateur qui découpent l'atmosphère ont bien plus de classe : surtout à l'horizontale. Et cela bat le rythme : clac, clac, clac... !


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux jouer les gardes champêtres ? Taquiner la morille et épier la biche ?



Toi, prépare tes autoportraits.


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu veux jouer les gardes champêtres ? Taquiner la morille et épier la biche ?



tu parles, il braconnerait


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tu parles, il braconnerait



Mauvais terme : le braconnage, c'est pour la piétaille. Oublierais-tu, jeune impudent, que les modérateurs ont tous les droits ?


----------



## vleroy (7 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mauvais terme : le braconnage, c'est pour la piétaille. Oublierais-tu, jeune impudent, que les modérateurs ont tous les droits ?



ah... c'est pas admin...:rose:

bon alors bon braconnage


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

moi j'aime bien les sms de l'écrieur&#8230; :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Toi, prépare tes autoportraits.



On verra


----------



## katelijn (7 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Climatisation, trop vulgaire : les pales d'un ventilateur qui découpent l'atmosphère ont bien plus de classe : surtout à l'horizontale. Et cela bat le rythme : clac, clac, clac... !



Encore faut il pouvoir suivre le rytme, a moins que le pale soit défectueux 
Ce qui peut déconcerter certains esprits.


----------



## kisbizz (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi j'aime bien les sms de l'écrieur&#8230; :love:



tu dois alors avoir un granddddddddddd ecran 






je peux en avoir aussi ? :rose::love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> Encore faut il pouvoir suivre le rytme, a moins que le pale soit défectueux
> Ce qui peut déconcerter certains esprits.



Oui, certains. 



kisbizz a dit:


> tu dois alors avoir un granddddddddddd ecran
> je peux en avoir aussi ? :rose::love:



1, 50  le sms.


----------



## alèm (7 Juillet 2008)

le dernier sms comportait un sujet (première personne du singulier dans sa forme réduite) et un verbe (commençant par une voyelle et réduisant ainsi le sujet à sa forme réduite) et c'est tout. pas de ponctuations. Le verbe contenant 6 lettres et le sujet une seule, nous rajouterons une apostrophe. nous en concluerons que mon écran de téléphone mobile est donc constitué d'au minimum 8 caractères.




Amok a dit:


> 1, 50 &#8364; le sms.



mais gratuits pour tous les anciens membres du cercle ! :love:


----------



## Amok (7 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> le dernier sms comportait un sujet (première personne du singulier dans sa forme réduite) et un verbe (commençant par une voyelle et réduisant ainsi le sujet à sa forme réduite) et c'est tout. pas de ponctuations. Le verbe contenant 6 lettres et le sujet une seule, nous rajouterons une apostrophe. nous en concluerons que mon écran de téléphone mobile est donc constitué d'au minimum 8 caractères.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Donc, pour Kissbiz : si tu pratiques pas régulièrement, et si t'as pas les onguents adaptés, ca fait un peu mal au début.


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

Dire qu'on a eu la paix pendant une semaine !.... :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> 1, 50  le sms.



Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Dire qu'on a eu la paix pendant une semaine !.... :mouais:



Toi, le ban te guette comme le sabre de Damoclès !


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

Poil aux ?!....


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux ?!....



Testiboulès ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

Un Grec ?!...


----------



## divoli (8 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil aux ?!....



Fès, c'est au Maroc, pas en Grèce.

Il faudra revoir ta géographie, mon petit bonhomme.


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Un Grec ?!...



Ne me parle pas de cette semaine que je traine comme un vautour ! Rien, je te dis ! Que des nanas !  Tout fout le camp ! 

Ah, ca, la gonzesse alanguie au bord de la piscine de l'hôtel, maillot tendu et oeil fripon, pas de souci ! Qui feint la séance de Yoga pour pointer du mamelon, le string a la limite de la rupture et La pupille qui frisote "t'as pas envie de prendre le thé, apporte ton nuage de lait ?" ca court les rues plus que les culs de jatte. Le tout venant, quoi. La coquine qui se fait l'Europe avec le spermicide dans le cerveau et le préservatif dans la poche droite du sac, ca on trouve ! Deux ou trois conneries auxquelles ni l'un ni l'autre ne croit, un resto avec coucher de soleil sur l'Acropole, et hop, rideaux tirés, minimum syndical, c'est mieux qu'une carte postale. Mais le bel Apollon, nada. Peanuts. J'y ai cru un instant: un mec dans la rue qui commence a me brancher. Moi, tu me connais ? je joue l'attentif, l'open. Je me creuse l'esprit pour faire remonter des séquences de l'Odyssée : Homère, Pénélope, le tricot, le bordel, bref, le collège : ca fera au moins un point commun. Et ce con : "2 euros, please". Sans promesse de félicité, rien : juste "file moi deux euros". Ah, ils sont loins les dieux de l'Olympe, les talons d'Achille, les fiers guerriers Thraces ! Je comprends pourquoi les femmes de Samothrace ont les bras qui tombent, l'Avénusdemilo itou !


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

mon pôvre
Perdre ses illusions ainsi

Il allât la tête empli de litterature 
(alors que bon il aurait du potasser le Spartacus avant)

en rêvant à la belle rencontre _" j'aimerai tant garder quelques thraces de toi  ô bel éphèbe"_
( oui je sais  mais hé ho cé le matin , je suis pas chauffé )

et là , le brutal

très bon descriptif , t'as oublié le détail
restau surfacturé bof bof avec restinas  malaucrane le couple entouré de touristes énervés 
et peut etre même après avoir croisé grougnard le chef de service  avec sa marmaille et en sandalettes carrouff, grougnard qui en parlera des semaines à la rentrée


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> il faudrait penser a le creéer et faire modo mon p'tit Tintin *adoré* ....



T'as une faute d'aurteaugraffe, là, princess, parlant de lui, on doit écrire "à dorer (à four chaud thermostat 250)" ! 



gKatarn a dit:


> 'tin, arrête, il va s'y croire



Remarque, si ça se réalise, je connais un troupère qui risque de la sentir passer, moi 



l'écrieur a dit:


> Tu as raison de marquer ainsi ton étonnement, car en vérité, aucune balle ne s'est perdue, chacune a trouvé son trou, dans ce champ de jeunisme effarant.
> 
> *UNE BELLE BANDE DE TROUS DE BALLE, VOILA CE QUE VOUS ÊTES !*
> 
> ...



C'est beau, on dirait du rezba :love:



divoli a dit:


> T'es sûr que ce sont des gonzesses ? Parce que si elles sont habillées comme ça, à ta place je me méfierais...



Tiens, d'habitude, les pom pom girls, c'est avec les mains, qu'elles agitent les pompons, pas avec les pieds 



kisbizz a dit:


> tu dois alors avoir un granddddddddddd ecran
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il a le seul iPhone au monde muni d'un écran de 24 pouces (j'te dis pas l'état de ses poches de futal) 



Amok a dit:


> les fiers guerriers Thraces !



Ah ? T'as aussi été en Bulgarie ?


----------



## Amok (8 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? T'as aussi été en Bulgarie ?



J'attendais un minimum de compréhension et d'écoute de la part de mes collègues modérateurs. Force est de constater que ce sont des trous du cul comme les autres (Greek Inside) !  :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> (Greek Inside) !  :love:


 

GEEK Inside


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> je propose un truc mieux...
> 
> On fait un nouveau forum pour y mettre tous les barbus (ou pas...) libidineux qui traînent ici, et on laisse Tintin modérer le bar...
> 
> Place aux jeunes, F*** the system.


 
Ouais, super !
Bonne idée !

Au passage, ton bar, là, avec tous les jeunes dedans, tu le rebatise Battle Royale.
Non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Au passage, ton bar, là, avec tous les jeunes dedans, tu le rebatise Battle Royale.
> Non ?


 
Je prend le couvercle de la poubelle


----------



## vleroy (8 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je prend le couvercle de la poubelle



avec dark tintin à la modération, prends des sacs 100 litres renforcés


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'attendais un minimum de compréhension et d'écoute de la part de mes collègues modérateurs. Force est de constater que ce sont des trous du cul comme les autres (Greek Inside) !  :love:



Ben voui, forcément, tu pensais quand même pas que nous aurions l'outrecuidance d'être meilleurs que toi (quoi que moi, il n'y a pas de grec dedans :mouais ? 

Mais console toi, tous les thraces n'étaient pas de fiers guerriers, il y avait aussi des traces de pneus thraces de peu :rateau:

 et :love: aussi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, super !
> Bonne idée !
> 
> Au passage, ton bar, là, avec tous les jeunes dedans, tu le rebatise Battle Royale.
> Non ?


Pour Tintin, il faudrait une section "L'île aux enfants" dont il serait le modérateur. Il changerait son pseudo en Casimir. On mettrait une nouvelle couleur pour les modérateurs de cette section : orange (couleur de Casimir). Et il organiserait des gloubiboulga party.


----------



## alèm (8 Juillet 2008)

pas possible, Casimir est l'un des pseudos de Macinside&#8230; (comme maitre kanter et d'autres)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> (comme maitre kanter et d'autres)



Ach, maître Kanterbrau ? 



Sinon pour les autres :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2008)

Non mais vous êtes cons ou bien ?... Ça va pas de me donner autant à lire au saut du lit ?... :rateau::sick:


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non mais vous êtes cons ou bien ?... Ça va pas de me donner autant à lire au saut du lit ?... :rateau::sick:



Un petit café ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un petit café ?



Merci... Je m'envoie déjà un bon litron de thé pour faire passer les remugles d'aïoli, de Bandol et de Maalox® :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (8 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un petit café ?


Un Coca, plutôt.
Enfin, à ce qu'il paraît...


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Juillet 2008)

Avec le Maalox, c'est nickel.


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un petit café ?



Moi je dirais pas non...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Avec le Maalox, c'est nickel.



Alu, plutôt nan ?


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non mais vous êtes cons ou bien ?... Ça va pas de me donner autant à lire au saut du lit ?... :rateau::sick:



Au saut du lit, à 12h03...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2008)

Rythme corse, cette fois il avait mit le réveil à 7heures


----------



## gKatarn (8 Juillet 2008)

Ou il se préparait psychologiquement pour la sieste ?  :love:


/edit pour l'ex-futur modo : mi*s*, avec un 's' et sans 't'


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edit pour l'ex-futur modo : mi*s*, avec un 's' et sans 't'



Ah parce qu'en plus faut être calé en français


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> /edit pour l'ex-futur modo : mi*s*, avec un 's' et sans 't'


A moins que ce soit du essemesse ou un acronyme militaire
mit = mitraillé ?

mit :Manoeuvre d'Ignition Temporelle ?

c'est égalemeent  un classique de film d'action pour montrer que le vaillant soldat du commando  est proche de la nature 
 ( le visage plein de boue camouflante, horloge biologique tip top, prêt à bosser )

--
dites si en plus faut interpreter les dires d'un modo putatif , c'est mal barré


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2008)

Nan, il voulait dire que Patoch devait se rendre au M.I.T. (Massachusset Institut of Technology) à 7 h pour y apprendre l'orthographe (française, &#339;uf corse &#8230; C'est le cas de le dire)


----------



## Dark-Tintin (8 Juillet 2008)

MIT : *M*alencontreusement *I*ncontinent en *T*orpeur 

Traduire dans ce cas là : Son horloge biologique hydrolique était réglée à 7 heures


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> MIT : *M*alencontreusement *I*ncontinent en *T*orpeur
> 
> Traduire dans ce cas là : Son horloge biologique hydrolique était réglée à 7 heures



Tu veux dire par là qu'il a de l'eau dans le melon ? Oh que ça va lui faire plaisir ça !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh que ça va lui faire plaisir ça !



Non...:mouais:


Que le Très haut te fasse pisser du Tabasco® jusqu'à ton dernier souffle!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non...:mouais:
> 
> 
> Que le Très haut te fasse pisser du Tabasco® jusqu'à ton dernier souffle!


S'il est aussi résistant que celui-là :

[YOUTUBE]Q60mABHsSxM[/YOUTUBE]

ça risque de ne pas lui faire plus d'effet qu'une tisane.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Vas vite voir ton TDB...  :love: 

Et aussi ton profil tout joli...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Que *le Très hau*t te fasse pisser du Tabasco® jusqu'à ton dernier souffle!



Mon frère n'osera jamais me faire ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Mon frère n'osera jamais me faire ça.



Il préfère te mettre du piment rouge en suppo'?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

J'vais te l'fourrer moi ce canard


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et aussi ton profil tout joli...



Oh ! Du cassoulet au confit de canard, quelle délicate attention


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh ! Du cassoulet au confit de canard, quelle délicate attention


Un peu trop délicate. A ce point-là, y'a de l'abus.     

Mais bon, je pense que Patochman ferait un très bon modo mais au lieu de bannir, il infligerait des sévices corporels. Dans ce domaine, il ne manque pas d'imagination.

Donc....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
 *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
 *Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
 *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
 *Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
 *On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
 *On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
 *Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
 *Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
 *Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
 Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
 *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
 *Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
 *Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
 *Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
 *Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
 *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
 *Modo? ça peut être intéressant mais dans 1 ou 2 ans.*
- kasarus
 *Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
 *Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
 *De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
 *Pour une modération avec des sévices corporels en lieu et place des bannissements*
- Patochman
 --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
 *Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
 *Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
 *Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
 *Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
 *On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
 *On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
 *Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
 *Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
 *Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
 Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
 *Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
 *Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
 *Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
 *Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
 *Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
 *LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
 *Modo? ça peut être intéressant mais dans 1 ou 2 ans.*
- kasarus
 *Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
 *Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
 *De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
 *Pour une modération avec des sévices corporels en lieu et place des bannissements*
- PATOCHMAN *ET SON PAL ENCHANTEUR!*   
 --- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> J'vais te l'fourrer moi ce canard


Va voir tes messages et ton profil.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Ben quoi ?...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Saloperie de zoophile !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Saloperie de zoophile !


Y'a pas de raison qu'il n'y ait que moi qui se fasse pourrir le profil avec des images XXL. 

Et puis quoi ? Il n'est pas joli mon canard qui s'envole ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

'Tain! Trop balaise! Si on pouvait scroller à toute vitesse on aurait le film d'un canard qui fait du sur-place...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (9 Juillet 2008)

Voilà, va voir le tien aussi.


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'Tain! Trop balaise! Si on pouvait scroller à toute vitesse on aurait le film d'un canard qui fait du sur-place...


 
Dommage que Dark tintin ne soit pas là pour le fourrer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Voilà, va voir le tien aussi.


Tu ne perds rien pour attendre, jeune blanc bec.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Ah, mes amis... Le bel été qui s'annonce... :love:


----------



## Lila (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mes amis... Le bel été qui s'annonce... :love:



...surtout si SM s'y met !!!!!! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah, mes amis... Le bel été qui s'annonce... :love:


Oui, ça va chauffer. :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Oui, ça va chauffer. :love:


 
Je crois qu'il pleut ce soir à lyon


----------



## Alex666 (9 Juillet 2008)

Modo l'été si c'est pour louper des BBQ ça craint


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Modo l'été si c'est pour louper des BBQ ça craint



De toute façon il pleut cet été


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> De toute façon il pleut cet été



t'es de permanence pour décréter le temps à venir???


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es de permanence pour décréter le temps à venir???



C'est en fonction des pilules !

Pilule jaune il pleut 
Pilule verte il fait beau 
Pilule bleue je bande


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> Modo l'été si c'est pour louper des BBQ ça craint



un modo (moi) fait des BBQ depuis février  et on va essayer cette année jusqu'à début décembre


----------



## pascalformac (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> t'es de permanence pour décréter le temps à venir???


Avec ce qu'il prend il peut prévoir le teemps qu'il a fait et fera
( même sans marteau)
(  marteau? cherchez pas c'est special Pharmacos)  )


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> un modo (moi) fait des BBQ depuis février  et on va essayer cette année jusqu'à début décembre



oui mais toi t'as les soquettes 

alors que nous aut', pauv' gensses, on trime toute l'année pour se payer le luxe d'un BBQ les gambettes à l'air


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> oui mais toi t'as les soquettes
> 
> alors que nous aut', pauv' gensses, on trime toute l'année pour se payer le luxe d'un BBQ les gambettes à l'air



je me suis fais suffisamment chier a le transporter/monter, c'est pour en profiter un maximum


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je me suis fais suffisamment chier a le transporter/monter, c'est pour en profiter un maximum



d'ici à ce qu'il nous le colle dans le salon en poêle d'appoint, y a pas loin


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Avec ce qu'il prend il peut prévoir le teemps qu'il a fait et fera
> ( même sans marteau)
> (  marteau? cherchez pas c'est special Pharmacos)  )




Si j'avais dit tournevis tu aurais été plus embêté ! Parce que bon manteau marteau ça passe ! Mais tournevis parapluie ça fait tout de suite plus décalé 

Quand on voit ça on se dit que tous mes posts ont un lien entre eux..... moi peut être 


Bientôt l'heure de la pilule violette


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> d'ici à ce qu'il nous le colle dans le salon en poêle d'appoint, y a pas loin



l'hiver j'ai déjà fais des grillades dans la cheminé de ma grande mère


----------



## vleroy (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bientôt l'heure de la pilule violette



il t'en reste des bleues?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> l'hiver j'ai déjà fais des grillades dans la cheminé de ma grande mère



T'as grillé quoi ?


----------



## macinside (9 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> T'as grillé quoi ?



du jambon sec et autre charcutaille  que du bon cholestérol :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> du jambon sec et autre charcutaille  que du bon cholestérol :love:



T'as pas fait de cassoulet ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

Non, Macinside il paye des verres aux jolies et/ou jeunes nioubes... :love:
Le cassoulet, il le laisse à patoch...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

Question en rapport avec une actu amusante vue hier : est-ce que Melounette accepterait de modérer avec une chauve-souris dans le soutien-gorge ?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Question en rapport avec une actu amusante vue hier : est-ce que Melounette accepterait de modérer avec une chauve-souris dans le soutien-gorge ?


 
On écrit vraiment n'importe quoi pour remonter son activité


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> est-ce que Melounette accepterait de modérer avec *un chauve qui sourit* dans le soutien-gorge ?



:mouais:


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On écrit vraiment n'importe quoi pour remonter son activité





Je sais plus ou j'en suis&#8230;



Edit : à quand même&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est fascinant ici, on se croirait à Thoiry.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est fascinant ici, on se croirait à Thoiry.



Tu vas voir, les p'tits singes à cul rouge...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu vas voir, les p'tits singes à cul rouge...


 
vleroy à le cul rouge


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Je rougis les culs à la demande...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> vleroy à le cul rouge



je ne sais pas ce qu'il y avait dans tes pilules...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je ne sais pas ce qu'il y avait dans tes pilules...



Ca dépend aussi de quel côté tu les prends...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca dépend aussi de quel côté tu les prends...



ah... y avait un sens?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je rougis les culs à la demande...


 
Quel beau métier !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Aaaaaah!... L'ambiance que j'aime... :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Aaaaaah!... L'ambiance que j'aime... :love:


 
Au fait bonjour  :love:

Il manque quand même un thread ou on dit bonjour le matin


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Au fait bonjour  :love:
> 
> Il manque quand même un thread ou on dit bonjour le matin


 
Va te droguer avec modération !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il manque quand même un thread ou on dit bonjour le matin



Moi j'aimais bien celui où les gens ils te disaient ce qu'ils allaient manger à midi et le soir...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
*Modo? ça peut être intéressant mais dans 1 ou 2 ans.*
- kasarus
*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
*Pour une modération avec des sévices corporels en lieu et place des bannissements*
- PATOCHMAN *ET SON PAL ENCHANTEUR!*   
Pour une modération sous médication (de toutes les couleurs )
- Pharmacos
--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Mais mais mais.... Je viens de voir c'te truc d'activité patin-couffin là... Encore un machin qui va faire que certains vont se polir le niakoué à poster n'importe quoi pour se l'augmenter...:mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi j'aimais bien celui où les gens ils te disaient ce qu'ils allaient manger à midi


Cassoulet 





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> et le soir...


Cassoulet


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais.... Je viens de voir c'te truc d'activité patin-couffin là... Encore un machin qui va faire que certains vont se polir le niakoué à poster n'importe quoi pour se l'augmenter...:mouais:


 
Comme iDuck vleroy ponkhead thirum et toute la clique ? :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais.... Je viens de voir c'te truc d'activité patin-couffin là... Encore un machin qui va faire que certains vont se polir le niakoué à poster n'importe quoi pour se l'augmenter...:mouais:


Y'a "l'expérience", aussi !... 

:style:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

[voix grave, avec un vague accent italo-austro-hongrois]
Houuuu, tu veux la voir ma grosse expérience ?
[/voix]


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais mais mais.... Je viens de voir c'te truc d'activité patin-couffin là... Encore un machin qui va faire que certains vont se polir le niakoué à poster n'importe quoi pour se l'augmenter...:mouais:




Comme si ils avaient besoin de ça pour poster n'importe quoi !  :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Heuuuuu... J'ai pas tout suivi, mais est-ce que l'expérience ça fait qu'à la longue on peut bouler rouge plus fort?...


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Comme iDuck vleroy ponkhead thirum et toute la clique ? :mouais:



Parce que Pharmacos est au dessue de tout cela


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Comme iDuck vleroy ponkhead thirum et toute la clique ? :mouais:


 
Tututut !

Les autres peut-être, mais moi, avec autant d'expérience pour si peu d'activité, on voit tout de suite que je ne poste que des choses utiles et intéressantes.

Tu devrais vraiment te droguer avec modération !


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu devrais vraiment te droguer avec modération !



Tuut tuut tuut ! La modération ne boit pas, ne fume pas, ne se drogue pas (elle drague à la place coucou: Mackie ))


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2008)

T'appelle ça draguer ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tuut tuut tuut ! La modération ne boit pas, ne fume pas, ne se drogue pas


 
Mais qu'est-ce qu'elle cause !

La modération, c'est Annie Girardot !


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2008)

Le bot de la pub propose une solution












​


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Parce que Pharmacos est au dessue de tout cela


 
Non en dessous  



PonkHead a dit:


> Tututut !
> 
> Les autres peut-être, mais moi, avec autant d'expérience pour si peu d'activité, on voit tout de suite que je ne poste que des choses utiles et intéressantes.
> 
> Tu devrais vraiment te droguer avec modération !


 
Mais je ne me drogue pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2008)

Benjamin, je tiens le modo idéal pour assister Sa Majesté et Nephou au bar : Joubichou, comme il ne se sépare jamais de sa tronçonneuse, je pense qu'il a toutes les qualités nécessaires pour faire du bar un endroit calme et policé. :modo: 

Prévoir quand même un bon lessivage des murs plafonds et planchers après l'opération, histoire de faire disparaître taches de sang et autres morceaux de cervelles, car, comme toute médaille, la tronçonneuse a son revers 

Mais ensuite, tu n'auras plus qu'à utiliser les outils d'administration de vBulletin pour renommer ce forum "Le salon de thé MacG", puis, "tranquille" (© Eparcyl®&#8482 :king:


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais je ne me drogue pas


ben alors tu dois avoir une hépatite
car comme disait un urgentiste ( étranger) que je connaissais 

_vous avez une mauvaise foie_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Mais je ne me drogue pas


 
Bah pourquoi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Comme iDuck vleroy ponkhead thirum et toute la clique ? :mouais:


Pas besoin de poster des conneries pour faire bouger les stats.  Il suffit que Benjamin bidouille et hop, ça monte :love: ou ça baisse .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il suffit que Benjamin bidouille et hop, ça monte


 
C'est une association gay ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une association gay ?


C'est pas toujours très gay gai.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Et sinon pourquoi personne ne se présente plus à la fonction de modo du bar ?

Ils ont peur les gens ?

Ou ils passent en MP privé direct chez benjamin de peur que l'on critique leur candidature ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2008)

En privé ou public... 
C'est benjamin qui décide de toute façon...
(pis c'est lui qui a dit en privé)
Quelle critique, si je me présente ?!... 

:rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Mouaaaaarffffff thirum modo pfffff on aura tout vu pffff ahhaahahaha ohohohoho


Sinon rien


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est tout ?!...
C'est un peu court, jeune homme !...


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Quelle critique, si je me présente ?!...



Aucune patron :rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est tout ?!...
> C'est un peu court, jeune homme !...


 
Plus c'est court plus c'est.....


Bref 
Tu te présentes ? Héhéhéhé


----------



## tirhum (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Aucune patron :rose:


Ça, c'est la bonne réponse !... 
(lèche botte !...  )


Pharmacos a dit:


> (...)
> Tu te présentes ? Héhéhéhé


Je ne sais pas...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

C'est quoi encore ces conneries d'activité de d'expérience là ? C'est calculé comment encore ? 

Y'en a marre !


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Juillet 2008)

Moi je me présente, mais je vous préviens tout de suite, je ne serai pas du tout dispo, et de toute manière, je m'en fous, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait un quelconque intérêt à modérer des forums, bien au contraire...


SONNYBOY, REVEILLES TOI, ILS SONT DEVENUS FOUS!!!!!


et sinon, allez tous vous faire modérer au fond de l'océan, avec du béton au pied...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> C'est quoi encore ces conneries d'activité de d'expérience là ? C'est calculé comment encore ?
> 
> Y'en a marre !


mal barré , très mal barré comme "esprit d'entreprise"

on ne critique pas Dieu

même quand il fait n'importe quoi 
Surtout quand il fait n'importe quoi avec les manettes du bouzin

C'est le chef . Tout ce qu'il fait est génial et parfait  par définition


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> C'est le chef . Tout ce qu'il fait est génial et parfait  par définition



Ce rappel méritait d'être dit  (non sinon on s'en sort jamais  )


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Ce rappel méritait d'être dit  (non sinon on s'en sort jamais  )


C'est que le petit personnel n'est plus ce qu'il était mon bon.

Et pis les candidats ...
La tête remplie d'exigences et chimères
ou alors sans morale 
( faut  même parfois surveiller le matosse et moderer le forum des modos* , c'est vous dire )

* ca j'ai vraiment eu à le faire  !


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

ce  n'est pas vrai que sur les forums 
Le chef a toujours raison. Point barre.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Vous m'avez toujours pas répondu, bandes de fainéants !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> et sinon, allez tous vous faire modérer au fond de l'océan, avec du béton au pied...


 
Ta mère modératrice du "36-15 CollectionDeTimbres" !!!

Non mais oh !


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous m'avez toujours pas répondu, bandes de fainéants !


 
fainéant toi même 

Arrête tout de suite de crier sinon je lache mes hommes de mains


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous m'avez toujours pas répondu, bandes de fainéants !


 
Va te faire couper les cheveux, jeune beatnik !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous m'avez toujours pas répondu, bandes de fainéants !



Un petit tour à Fancouleaux te ferait le plus grand bien, choupinet...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Quels curieux personnages.


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Quels curieux personnages.



il ne t'échappe décidément rien, toi le futur modérateur... en herbe


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

vous noterez qu'il semble que nous soyons plusieurs bande*s* de fainéants

( ca pourrait donner une étrange version de guerre de gangs 
 très molle,  tranquille, lafarguienne, avec pauses siestes et apéros)


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

tiens en parlant de sieste...:love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> il ne t'échappe décidément rien, toi le futur modérateur... en herbe




Comment çà ? L'herbe, sans modération !


----------



## joeldu18cher (10 Juillet 2008)

je veux etre modo du bar ,
maltraiter tous les soifards, 
pouvoir les traiter de "pov' conna..."!
mais tout cela avec art!

fermez les portes , 
votre expression est morte!




n'empeche faut plein de modos , le bar est remonté dans la page mac g alors ça va barder!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> tiens en parlant de sieste...:love:



*QUOI ?!!?*


----------



## vleroy (10 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *QUOI ?!!?*



le breton ne reçoit d'ordre de personne! Pas plus d'un corse


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2008)

par contre, ça va bannir à tour de bras, j'ai les noms là&#8230; corse, breton ou niçois&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Juillet 2008)

Ou nantais, à la limite


----------



## alèm (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ou nantais, à la limite



ouais, bah regarde mon sujet sur l'alèm expo sauvage, tu vas avoir peur des Nantais après ça ! 

d'ailleurs, c'est bien l'un des seuls vrais nantais que je connaisse celui-là ! c'est pour te dire ! 
à nantes, ya de tout, même des picards !  ça pousse n'importe où le chiendent !


----------



## gKatarn (10 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Vous m'avez toujours pas répondu, bandes de fainéants !



Si : va ranger ta chambre


----------



## rizoto (10 Juillet 2008)

Je serai modo, ça ferait longtemps que le sujet serait verrouillé avec un petit message à la backcat. 

Enfin j'aimerai bien  , mais faut du style et d'autres choses ...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Enfin j'aimerai bien  , mais faut du style et d'autres choses ...


Ah ouais ?
quelles autres choses?


----------



## kisbizz (11 Juillet 2008)

mes bottes , mes yeux et mon accent


----------



## Melounette (11 Juillet 2008)

Bon alors il s'est décidé le petit Benjamin ?  Qu'on en finisse et qu'on sache quel est le prochain à éliminer.


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Enfin j'aimerai bien  , mais faut du style et d'autres choses ...


Ah, pas sûr.

Le style, c'est accessoire.
La première qualité, c'est le temps.
Le reste suit tout seul. De toute façon, une fois que t'y es, t'as plus le choix. Sur la corde raide en permanence, à l'affût du posteur fou, du posteur con. C'est un métier qui ne s'apprend pas, il se vit.


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2008)

maousse, futur modérateur du bar. _enfin quand il sera casé_


----------



## Romuald (11 Juillet 2008)

*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
- Amok
- Nephou
*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
- l'écrieur
- alèm 
- maousse
- foguenne
- Xav'
- Finn-Atlas
*Est tout frétillant d'entousiasme juvénile mais risque surtout de finir dans sa chambre, privé de dessert, on laisse discuter les grandes personnes entre elles, s'il te plaît !*
- dark-tintin
*Candidat mystère - le candidat mystère*
- Un suisse
*Des candidats pas vraiment candidats mais candidats peut-être quand même que rien que l'idée qu'ils le soient fait rire et c'est tant mieux, on aime bien rire*
- bobbycracvlan
- PonkHead
- Ed_the_Head
- jugnin
- jpmiss
- PATOCHMAN :* POUR UN BAR DÉBARRASSÉ DE LA VÉROLE JUVÉNILE!!!* 
*On aimerait bien, mais ça ne va pas être possible, c'est dommage*
- sonnyboy
*On ne comprend rien à ce qu'il dit, il ferait sans doute un bon modo*
- supermoquette
*Le support pour tout ceux qui ne sont pas pris :*
- Pharmacos : support médicamenteux global, toute dose, grosse quantité uniquement !
*Mais que peut-bien en penser DocEvil ?*
- DocEvil
*Peut pas, t'as piscine*
- Lemmy 
Occupe déjà un poste
- Lemmy, archiviste  (peut-être - point en contestation)
*Les nioubes qui n'ont que faire de la raillerie des autres candidats bien plus expérimentés mais qui s'y verraient bien.*
- aCLR j'ai fais mon service dans les transmissions.
*Ceux qui n'ont aucune envie de devenir modérateur. Jamais. Pour l'éternité.*
- iDuck
*Les modos marrants putatifs*
- enzo_bidule_avec_un_numéro
*Les pas modos mais si on pouvait coupler avec l'UHMAC 2008*
- BioSS
*Les modos volants qu'on sait pas trop à quoi ils servent, sinon à baver "ban ban ban" devant les nioubs comme si c'était halloween toute l'année mais qu'on constate (quand même) qu'ils sont toujours fourés au bar.*
- alèm
- Bassman
*LE(S) CANDIDAT(S) TRES SERIEUX AYANT TOUTES LES QUALITES REQUISES POUR CETTE NOBLE MISSION MAIS NE POUVANT LA REMPLIR, ÉTANT TOUT LE TEMPS EN RÉUNION*
- CouleurSud
*Modo? ça peut être intéressant mais dans 1 ou 2 ans.*
- kasarus
*Les spectateurs sages... ou pas... qui font des repas sages... Ou pas !...*
-Crispeace
*Pour une modération avec des nichons*
- Melounette
*De toutes façons, il n'y a plus de vrais modérateurs depuis le départ de R.*
- l'écrieur
*Pour une modération avec des sévices corporels en lieu et place des bannissements*
- PATOCHMAN *ET SON PAL ENCHANTEUR!*   
*Pour une modération sous médication (de toutes les couleurs )*
- Pharmacos
*Pour une modération (princière) avec des bottes, des yeux et un accent*
- Kisbizz
--- Voilà, merci de reprendre le post en effaçant les bonnes balises, vous êtes des pros, vous connaissez la méthode. ---​


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> mes bottes , mes yeux et mon accent



Mais il est où tirhum pour nous croquer ça?!  :hein:

Jamais là quand on a besoin de lui.


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Juillet 2008)

Il a mis sur sa signature : "En pause"... Manque d'inspi ? J'suis pas sûre...


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Il a mis sur sa signature : "En pause"... Manque d'inspi ? J'suis pas sûre...



bah il est parti fumer une clope quoi


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> maousse, futur modérateur du bar. _enfin quand il sera casé_


et pis il a des travaux à finir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Enfin j'aimerai bien  , mais faut du style et d'autres choses ...



Et les choses tu n'en as pas ?

Oh...
Mon pauvre garçon !


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et les choses tu n'en as pas ?
> 
> Oh...
> Mon pauvre garçon !


 
A moins que ce soit le style 


:rateau:


----------



## rizoto (11 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> A moins que ce soit le style
> 
> 
> :rateau:


 
Tiens t'es reveille? 

Les serveurs macg vont souffrir


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je serai modo, ça ferait longtemps que le sujet serait verrouillé avec un petit message à la backcat.
> .



Tiens, ouais, les modos putatifs, montrez-nous de quoi vous êtes capables, dites-nous en vert ce que vous feriez de ce fil, avec quels mots, tout ça...

Faites-vous craindre un peu pour voir.

Je suis sûr que benjamin y sera sensible.






Et puis, ça nous fera rire.


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2008)

Enfin un fil ou on peut écrire des caunneries, et donc... vous vous en privez pas. Belle mentalité.



Moi c'est différent...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2008)

votez la guille !


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tiens, ouais, les modos putatifs, montrez-nous de quoi vous êtes capables, dites-nous en vert ce que vous feriez de ce fil, avec quels mots, tout ça...
> 
> Faites-vous craindre un peu pour voir.
> 
> ...



Comme tu y vas, mon cher Ponk ! 

Mais le modo n'a pas de programme. Animé par la _schwarmere_ï, le génie qui voit loin, son regard transperce les apparences parfois trompeuses, pour sonder la vérité qui gît dans le c&#339;ur des membres de ce forum. Tel le _Phronimos_, l'Homme Prudent, le modo sait à chaque instant que Dieu fait, saisir le _kairos_, et fait toujours ce qu'il faut faire au moment où il faut le faire

Y a pas à dire, le modo est un être rare


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juillet 2008)

Juste pour ne pas devoir lire TOUS les post (en entier) de l'écrieur, LHO, CouleurSud et j'en passe, juste pour cette raison là, je ne voudrais pas être modératrice au Bar 

Heureusement que rezba n'est plus là... Ca serait pire


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2008)

Tu verrais, ma Nounouille, je suis vachement plus facile à modérer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juillet 2008)

Il ne faut surtout pas mettre Tintin modérateur. C'est un anarchiste en culottes courtes. Il foutrait le bordel au Bar !     :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (11 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Juste pour ne pas devoir lire TOUS les post (en entier) de l'écrieur, LHO, CouleurSud et j'en passe, juste pour cette raison là, je ne voudrais pas être modératrice au Bar
> 
> Heureusement que rezba n'est plus là... Ca serait pire



Quelque chose me dit qu'il n'est pas si loin...


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu verrais, ma Nounouille, je suis vachement plus facile à modérer...


 
Ah ouais .......


----------



## maousse (11 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pis il a des travaux à finir



En effet, ras le bol, la peinture me sort par les trous de nez...


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> En effet, ras le bol, la peinture me sort par les trous de nez...



Le ton est bien celui d'un modérateur


Votez Maousse


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu verrais, ma *Nounouille*, je suis *vachement* plus *facile* à modérer...



alors que là, trois fautes


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Le ton est bien celui d'un modérateur
> 
> 
> Votez Maousse


 
Bannissez vleroy  


Héhéhéhé


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bannissez vleroy
> 
> 
> Héhéhéhé



Où avais-je la tête???


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Je serai modo, ça ferait longtemps que le sujet serait verrouillé avec *un petit message à la backcat*.
> 
> Enfin j'aimerai bien  , mais faut du style et d'autres choses ...



Bah, c'est pas si compliqué ! Regarde !

Ce qu'il y a de terrible, c'est que je crois encore en l'humain alors que tout ici, tous et toutes vous me prouvez que la bêtise est probablement la chose la plus répandue sur cette planète. On vous laisse la bride sur le cou, et hop, ca part en roue libre dans les affres de la connerie la plus noire, et tout ca avec un égo tel qu'un super cargo ne suffirait pas à le soulever : il faudrait fractionner.
Je sais, je suis un facho, bah ouais, mais ce n'est pas ma faute si vous faites naitre ca en moi. Si je m'écoutais, je ferais un passage sur ces forums avec un canadair gorgé de napalm et hop, journée portes ouvertes pour juste avoir le plaisir de vous entendre grésiller au moment où le liquide vous éclabousse. On ferme, et je vous emmerde.
 
:love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2008)

Un cargo pour soulever... 

Mais bien sûr... Tu vieillis la Mok


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Un cargo pour soulever...
> 
> Mais bien sûr... Tu vieillis la Mok



Et les super Cargo aériens, t'as jamais vu, mon ourson ? :love:


----------



## Bassman (11 Juillet 2008)

Avec toi, j'irais découvrir tout ce que tu veux :love:


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Avec toi, j'irais découvrir tout ce que tu veux :love:



Je sais : tu es folle ! :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juillet 2008)

:affraid:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> :affraid:



Toujours envie de modération ?


----------



## Craquounette (11 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu verrais, ma Nounouille, je suis vachement plus facile à modérer...



Avec toi, tout est plus simple :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Juillet 2008)

Doublon


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juillet 2008)

Tant qu'on m'inclut pas à leurs jeux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tant qu'on m'inclut pas à leurs jeux...



Mais t'as rien compris, nioubinet, ils jouent pas, ils s'entrainent pour le bizutage des nouveaux modos qui vont débarquer


----------



## gKatarn (11 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Il ne faut surtout pas mettre Tintin modérateur. C'est un anarchiste en culottes courtes. Il foutrait le bordel au Bar !     :afraid: :afraid: :afraid:



D'ailleurs, les mineurs ne devraient-ils pas être interdits de bar ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> D'ailleurs, les mineurs ne devraient-ils pas être interdits de bar ?



Toi, avec des affirmations de ce genre, je te recommande d'éviter les garnisons dans des régions minières


----------



## CRISPEACE (11 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tant qu'on m'inclut pas à leurs jeux...


Ca n'est pas un jeu... :mouais: C'est la vrai vie de Modérateur....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (11 Juillet 2008)

Surtout en chine, c'est là où il y'a le plus de mineurs dans les mines.


----------



## CouleurSud (11 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mais t'as rien compris, nioubinet, ils jouent pas, ils s'entrainent pour le bizutage des nouveaux modos qui vont débarquer



Ah là, tu me rassures 

J'ai eu l'impression un moment qu'ils n'avaient pas droit aux MP


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Et les super Cargo aériens, t'as jamais vu, mon ourson ? :love:





Bassman a dit:


> Avec toi, j'irais découvrir tout ce que tu veux :love:



la soluce 
regarder le défilé du 14 juillet, même à la TV
il y aura des avions cargos
 il y a eu cette semaine comme chaque année juste avant le 14 une repete- entrainement aérien avec une partie des navions  et j'ai vu il y avait des cargos, donc il y aura des cargos
( il y avait aussi quelques pietons un peu stressés se demandant ce qui se passait , faut dire que les survols militaires  sont rarissimes à Paris)

Voilà une chance de parfaire ton éducation es cargos qui montent  cher B


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Surtout en chine, c'est là où il y'a le plus de mineurs dans les mines.



C'est vrai que ça ferait mauvais genre un mineur dans une scierie.


----------



## vleroy (11 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> la soluce
> regarder le défilé du 14 juillet, même à la TV
> il y aura des avions cargos
> il y a eu cette semaine comme chaque année juste avant le 14 une repete- entrainement aérien avec une partie des navions  et j'ai vu il y avait des cargos, donc il y aura des cargos
> ...



huggy les bons tuyaux


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça ferait mauvais genre un mineur dans une scierie.



Peut-être, mais par chez nous, il y a plus de mineurs dans les bars que de barreurs dans les mines, quand même :rateau:

A la réflexion, je me demande même s'il n'y a pas plus de mineurs dans les bars que dans les mines :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Juillet 2008)

C'est un détail mineur.     :rateau:


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Peut-être, mais par chez nous, il y a plus de mineurs dans les bars que de barreurs dans les mines, quand même :rateau:
> 
> A la réflexion, je me demande même s'il n'y a pas plus de mineurs dans les bars que dans les mines :mouais:



Et y-a-t-il des rimeurs dans Banne ?

Des rimeurs mineurs dans les bars de Banne ?
Des barreurs rieurs sous les stores-bannes ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A la réflexion, je me demande même s'il n'y a pas plus de mineurs dans les bars que dans les mines :mouais:


et c'est sans parler des bars à mines

( c'est le matin on s'échauffe)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et c'est sans parler des bars à mines
> 
> ( c'est le matin on s'échauffe)


Ici, ce serait plutôt un bar à thym. 

OK, je sors.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juillet 2008)

On est quel jour ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2008)

Samedi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et c'est sans parler des bars à mines
> 
> ( c'est le matin on s'échauffe)



Oui, sans doute, mais ça n'est pas parce que les mineurs se barrent que les barreurs se minent, hein !


Moi : chaud dès le réveil !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2008)

et y a un mineur qui ne veut pas se barrer du bar  au contraire 
le mineur veut barrer le bar , et les barrés du bar ca les mine
(mine de rien c'est pas mineur)


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et y a un mineur qui ne veut pas se barrer du bar  au contraire
> le mineur veut barrer le bar , et les barrés du bar ca les mine
> (mine de rien c'est pas mineur)



Laisse Madeleine ! dans ce bar-biture &#8230; hic ! Il finira bien par avoir un coup de barre, ce mineur :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Juillet 2008)

c'est vrai  qu'on a connu la bar à truc , bar à papa 
y aura peut etre le coup de barre à Dark T

et un coup de barre ca dépend de 
-la forme du mineur
-la forme du coup de barre
 ca peut être Oh  DT a recu un coup de barre!
oops il a pas vu venir
 ( d'autant qu'on le sait ce bar c'est une république BANanière)


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2008)

[youtube]6OlAqixFBPA[/youtube]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> pub mineur


Je ne savais pas que Dark-Tintin avait joué dans une pub.


----------



## Grug (12 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Ici, ce serait plutôt un bar à thym.
> 
> OK, je sors.


[p77] sors de ce corps!


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que Dark-Tintin avait joué dans une pub.



Eh bien si, mais c'était juste avant qu'il se mette à écouter du Dark Metal


----------



## Dark-Tintin (13 Juillet 2008)

J'm'en souviens pas de ça... Le metal ça détruit vraiment les neurones


----------



## kasarus (15 Juillet 2008)

Pas que ça (le métal) apparemment...


----------



## samoussa (15 Juillet 2008)

Z'avez toujours pas trouvé votre modo? 
J'aurais bien accepté mais je traine jamais au bar (et depuis qu'il y a plus sonnyboy...), je préfère boire chez moi :love::love:


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

c'est con, on devait pourtant aller se boire une bière au Live Bar&#8230;


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

y'a une terrasse fumeur ?


----------



## samoussa (15 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est con, on devait pourtant aller se boire une bière au Live Bar


Dingue ce que ces types sont prêt à faire pour embaucher du personnel 

Cela dit si quelques macgéens de la région veulent veulent aller boire une bière un de ces soirs...


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

Grug a dit:


> y'a une terrasse fumeur ?



ouais, mais elle est grande et tu peux même pousser jusqu'à aller fumer dans les Douves du Chateau


----------



## mado (15 Juillet 2008)

Ou dans la chambre rose


----------



## alèm (15 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ou dans la chambre rose



hmmm si je me remémore les toilettes du Live bar, pas de chambre rose mais des toiletets sympas où les jeunes femmes oublient clairement de fermer la porte :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

Je vais plutôt prendre la chambre rose avec mado alors.


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

ah mais les toilettes étaient bien fréquentées jeudi dernier&#8230; j'en fus témoin 3 fois !


----------



## aCLR (16 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Ou dans la chambre rose



Avec le colonel moutarde 



J'aimais bien le cluedo, enfant.
Jamais rien compris au risk 

Je me prenais pour Sherlock

:hein:

plutôt que W*

:sick:





*wankerc'est venu plus tard


----------



## Grug (16 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> J'aimais bien le cluedo, enfant.




La chambre rose, c'est dans l'édition adultes .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

'vote Lila. Parce qu'il est lent et qu'on a le temps d'y balancer tout pleins de trucs pas bien.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2008)

Je vote l'écrieur (ouais, même si il veut pas), sa méthode a l'air prometteuse.   



xao85 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour modérer le bar???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je vote l'écrieur (ouais, même si il veux pas), ça méthode a l'air prometteuse.


Moi, je dirai plutôt que *s*a méthode a l'air prometteuse. Mais bon tu fais comme tu veux.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juillet 2008)

Mal réveillé.  

D'ailleurs y'en avait une autre.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

xao85 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour modérer le bar???





l'écrieur a dit:


> On tape d'abord, on discute après. Facile.





Mobyduck a dit:


> Je vote l'écrieur (ouais, même si il veux pas), ça méthode a l'air prometteuse.



Ah ? ben on apprend à tout âge  Moi, jusque là, je tapais d'abord, et ensuite  je re-tapais (juste par sécurité, hein pour être sûr) :rateau:



iDuck a dit:


> Moi, je dirai plutôt que *s*a méthode a l'air prometteuse. Mais bon tu fais comme tu veux.



Règlement de compte à OKanard Corral


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

C'est le bon thread pascal 


ps : en plus faut lui dire ou il doit écrire


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Règlement de compte à OKanard Corral


Ca c'est encore une prise de becs dans leur coin coin


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

Ah ! je comprend mieux là... 

_Édit : grillé par le fournisseur de drogue officiel du gouvernement... 
Re-édit : re-grillé par un vénérable sage... :rateau:_


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> _Édit : grillé par le fournisseur de drogue officiel du gouvernement... _


 
Tu veux un cachet pour être plus rapide ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux un cachet pour être plus rapide ?



Maintenant que le "redbull" est autorisé à la vente, je vais faire le plein au supermarché...


----------



## Bassman (16 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ah ? ben on apprend à tout âge  Moi, jusque là, je tapais d'abord, et ensuite  je re-tapais (juste par sécurité, hein pour être sûr) :rateau:



T'en fais pas P77, je fais pareil : Je tape un coup, je re-tape un coup par sécurité, et j'en remet un petit pour être sûr que ça rentre bien dans le crâne.


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2008)

Je lis depuis plusieurs pages des "je vote pour machin", "je glisse mon bulletin pour truc" etc...

Visiblement, vous n'avez pas compris une chose fondamentale : ce n'est pas une élection, et votre avis n'est absolument pas pris en compte. Le "bleu" est méprisable, ce n'est qu'un cafard mou qui ne possède que deux droits fondamentaux : se taire, et immédiatement.

En fait, voila comment tout cela se passe : il y a une grande table ronde autour de laquelle les modérateurs posent leurs augustes fondements. Après ingestion de nombre de liquides divers, variés, colorés et plus ou moins alcoolisés, et dans un temps variable, le vote a lieu.

Deux possibilités : soit le nouveau modérateur est élu dès le premier tour (et dans ce cas là Mackie descend dans la rue, vomit blanc et Benjamin vêtu d'une cape rouge annonce de la fenêtre, entre deux hoquets, le nom de l'élu), soit un nouveau scrutin est nécessaire (Mackie vomit noir de la fenêtre).

Pour les anciens, nombres d'indices peuvent leur mettre la Intel à l'oreille : l'inclinaison de la crête du porte parole, l'intensité de la rougeur du globe oculaire ou l'accumulation des T shirts que le macinside porte (il est frileux, et si la séance risque de s'éterniser, il prévoit).

Voila.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux un cachet pour être plus rapide ?


il me semble que dans la cheurte y a specifiquement ecrit
" pas d'auto promo"


--
ceci dit je suis sûr que t'as des pilules correction d'orthograve , et pour certains , " vue claire" 
( dite Big Lebowski _: je vois tout le cosmos , man, c'est l'union et harmonie universelle )_


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je lis .......
> 
> Voila.


Excellent

 et pis amis lecteurs, Amok l'a répété plusieurs fois, le forum n'est pas une démocratie

et autre chose
si vous avez oublié , c'est un signe d'inattention , ce qui pour des modos putatifs ( en un mot) n'est pas un atout
(quoique quoique...)


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Puis rien ne sert de se proposer  il faut se faire appeler


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Puis rien ne sert de se proposer  il faut se faire appeler



tu as confondu avec "empaler", c'est "empaler" qu'il faut lire&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Je disais :

Rien ne sert de se proposer  il faut se faire empaler 
De plus si vous êtes grec vous avec toutes vos chances 


@ alèm:  merci pour la précision


----------



## alèm (16 Juillet 2008)

de rien. on te fera subir ce supplice avant de t'enfermer avec les fantômes de casimir, gribouille, SuperPara, Policier Moustachu, Bolchevik&#8230; tu vas voir : ils sont d'un hilarant !


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Puis rien ne sert de se proposer  il faut se faire appeler





alèm a dit:


> tu as confondu avec "empaler", c'est "empaler" qu'il faut lire



Et ne pas oublier qu'il ya beaucoup d'empalés et peu d'élus


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et pis amis lecteurs, Amok l'a répété plusieurs fois, le forum n'est pas une démocratie



Comme d'hab, c'était super long... mais bon.. (forcément) 






Je me sens une âme d'archiviste parfois..


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Et ne pas oublier qu'il ya beaucoup d'empalés et peu d'élus


 
Imagine si tous les empalés était élus  quel bordel....


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je lis depuis plusieurs pages des "je vote pour machin", "je glisse mon bulletin pour truc" etc...
> 
> Visiblement, vous n'avez pas compris une chose fondamentale : ce n'est pas une élection, et votre avis n'est absolument pas pris en compte. Le "bleu" est méprisable, ce n'est qu'un cafard mou qui ne possède que deux droits fondamentaux : se taire, et immédiatement.
> 
> ...





ça mériterait une illustration :love:


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Imagine si tous les empalés était élus  quel bordel....


Ah pas du tout !
Au contraire!
tous aux ordres ,  bien rangés 
( droits comme des piquets en quelque sorte),
magnifique


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> ça mériterait une illustration :love:


 
de mackie ? :mouais:

@pascal : c'est sur qu'une rangée d'empalés c'est droit


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> @pascal : c'est sur qu'une rangée d'empalés c'est droit


sauf un  que je nommerai pas 
dont le pic penche dangereusement 
( normal avec tout le matosse qu'il a dans la poche droite de ses pantalons baggy)


----------



## joanes (16 Juillet 2008)

Tiens... le fil où les modos parquent les malades pour l'été  


 z'êtes trop fort les gars


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Tiens... le fil où les modos parquent les malades pour l'été
> 
> 
> z'êtes trop fort les gars


 
C'est pas le bon vert 

Qui est malade ? :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu as confondu avec "empaler", c'est "empaler" qu'il faut lire





Pharmacos a dit:


> Je disais :
> 
> Rien ne sert de se proposer  il faut se faire empaler
> De plus si vous êtes grec vous avec toutes vos chances
> ...


*Monsieur Patochman est attendu au Bar, Monsieur Patochman.*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

J'ai fait un rêve... pénétrant, cette nuit.
Je vous empalais tous sur la grande pyramide de Cheops... :mouais:


----------



## CRISPEACE (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai fait un rêve... pénétrant, cette nuit.
> Je vous empalais tous sur la grande pyramide de Cheops... :mouais:



C'est pas pénétrant... C'est psychiatrique...


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai fait un rêve... pénétrant, cette nuit.
> Je vous empalais tous sur la grande pyramide de Cheops... :mouais:



Outch ! :casse:

Ça tient plus du "presse agrumes" que du pal, ça dis donc


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai fait un rêve... pénétrant, cette nuit.
> Je vous empalais tous sur la grande pyramide de Cheops... :mouais:


 
J'ai jamais été en Egypte :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> C'est pas pénétrant... C'est psychiatrique...



C'est ce que me disait ma psy... Mais j'y vais plus...


----------



## joanes (16 Juillet 2008)

Qu'est ce que j'disais....


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2008)

Du coup la candidature d'un anesthésiste reprend tout son sens.


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> de rien. on te fera subir ce supplice avant de t'enfermer avec les fantômes de casimir, gribouille, SuperPara, Policier Moustachu, Bolchevik&#8230; tu vas voir : ils sont d'un hilarant !


Je propose qu'on le laisse 10 minutes avec PATOCHMAN et sonnyboy 

edit : Après réflexion 5 minutes devraient suffire


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Je propose qu'on le laisse 10 minutes avec patochman et sonnyboy


 
Pas de soucis ! entre patochman et moi on règle déjà ça à coup de saucisson :love: alors sonnyboy.... ça devrait couler tout seul


----------



## joanes (16 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Du coup la candidature d'un anesthésiste reprend tout son sens.



Ezactement


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Je propose qu'on le laisse 10 minutes avec PATOCHMAN et sonnyboy
> 
> edit : Après réflexion 5 minutes devraient suffire



Héééé oh! Y'a pas marqué "Mère Theresa" là!
Pour l'accompagnement de fin de vie, prière de s'adresser ailleurs!


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Héééé oh! Y'a pas marqué "Mère Theresa" là!
> Pour l'accompagnement de fin de vie, prière de s'adresser ailleurs!


M' enfin si vous réglez ça à coup de sauciflard... on peut plus vraiment parler d'accompagnement de fin de vie


----------



## mado (16 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Héééé oh! Y'a pas marqué "Mère Theresa" là!
> Pour l'accompagnement de fin de vie, prière de s'adresser ailleurs!



Parait qu'il faut faire des économies.
L'euthanasie doit couter moins cher que le palliatif.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> M' enfin si vous réglez ça à coup de sauciflard... on peut plus vraiment parler d'accompagnement de fin de vie



Oh, tu sais, avec Patoch, un saucisson parfumé au C4, c'est tout à fait envisageable


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> M' enfin si vous réglez ça à coup de sauciflard... on peut plus vraiment parler d'accompagnement de fin de vie





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, avec Patoch, un saucisson parfumé au C4, c'est tout à fait envisageable


accompagnement de fin de vie en mode BEUWA ( et /ou Raoul Volfoni)
 ca va charcuter sévère


----------



## Craquounette (16 Juillet 2008)

mado a dit:


> Parait qu'il faut faire des économies.
> L'euthanasie doit couter moins cher que le palliatif.


 
Et surtout... statistiquement l'euthanasie marche mieux que le palliatif...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Quelle précision.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> accompagnement de fin de vie en mode BEUWA ( et /ou Raoul Volfoni)
> ca va charcuter sévère



Façon puzzle


----------



## samoussa (16 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> accompagnement de fin de vie en mode BEUWA ( et /ou Raoul Volfoni)
> ca va charcuter sévère


Evidemment si on parle d'amour...


----------



## kisbizz (16 Juillet 2008)

parler amour avec un modo ?


je renonce immediatement ..... je n'aime ni la biere ni le spaghetti


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> parler amour avec un modo ?



Parler  Parler  Dire, c'est bien, faire, c'est mieux !


----------



## Bassman (17 Juillet 2008)

kisbizz a dit:


> parler amour avec un modo ?
> 
> 
> je renonce immediatement ..... je n'aime ni la biere ni le *spaghetti[:b] *


*

Tout le monde n'est pas "monté" D) comme Mackie, nous sommes quelques uns particulièrement gâté par dame nature, demandes à Amok  *


----------



## alèm (17 Juillet 2008)

et bassou embrasse très bien ! :love:


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2008)

ça va lui faire des bonnes journées au petit nouveau du bar :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Parler  Parler  Dire, c'est bien, faire, c'est mieux !


Et le fer à 10 sous, c'est pas cher, hein ?  

[YOUTUBE]FC3qqUqOmZI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

Ça serait quand même bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modérateur au bar. La vie ne serait-elle pas belle de cette façon ? Un système de bannissement automatique tous les 10 cdb rouges dans le bar, ça serait bien non ? L'auto-régulation par les masses. L'univers aime l'équilibre, profitons-en !

(je suis très sérieux)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

maousse a dit:


> Ça serait quand même bien qu'il n'y ait pas de modérateur au bar. La vie ne serait-elle pas belle de cette façon ? Un système de bannissement automatique tous les 10 cdb rouges dans le bar, ça serait bien non ? L'auto-régulation par les masses. L'univers aime l'équilibre, profitons-en !
> 
> (je suis très sérieux)


Eternel vrai faux débat
liberté d'expression ou pas, edit ou pas , ban ou pas 
 ( avec dans les 2 sens des arguments défendables d'autres étant rhetoriquement  bien placés au hit parade du  n'importe quoi)

 le tout pour aboutir souvent à du  conformisme  bien lisse qui fait tout le charme du web bien gnangnan
 ( ou facon cour de récré avec pions)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> Tout le monde n'est pas "monté" D) comme Mackie, nous sommes quelques uns particulièrement gâté par dame nature, demandes à Amok



Je ne crois que ce que je vois !

Déballez !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Je ne crois que ce que je vois !
> 
> Déballez !



Rhoo ! On n'est pas dans une émission d'Arthur, ici !


----------



## pascalformac (17 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Rhoo ! On n'est pas dans une émission d'Arthur, ici !


exact 
c'est du Cauet


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> exact
> c'est du Cauet


C'est pire.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

Encore 8 jours et on aura un modo  ou pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

Moi je suis volontaire mais seulement aux heures de bureau hors vacances scolaires et la nuit sauf quand je dors.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Moi je suis volontaire mais seulement aux heures de bureau hors vacances scolaires et la nuit sauf quand je dors.


 
LoL
Le poste de modo s'accompagne à une lettre à ton patron pour vérifier que tu n'empiète pas sur tes heures de travail


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Encore 8 jours et on aura un modo  ou pas


8 jours, ça représente combien de pages supplémentaires pour ce fil ?


----------



## samoussa (17 Juillet 2008)

Et surtout est -ce que le nouveau "modal" pourra filer des coups de lattes retroactifs :love::love: ?


----------



## CRISPEACE (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Encore 8 jours et on aura un modo  ou pas



J-7


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2008)

Vivement J-6.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bref.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> J-7





Mobyduck a dit:


> Vivement J-6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouh là, il va en avoir, des bans pour floude en retard  à rattraper dès son arrivée, le futur modo


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Ah non !
vivement J-1



( on peut aussi faire ca par heures et minutes )


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

And one more to banish


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

ouh , j'ai peur !

tu me préviens que j'ai le temps de chanter avant exécution

je songe à
" it's the final countdown"
par les comiques suédois Europe


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ouh , j'ai peur !
> 
> tu me préviens que j'ai le temps de chanter avant exécution
> 
> ...



Tu devrais plutôt essayer :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Que vient faire DocEvil dans cette histoire ?


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tu devrais plutôt essayer :
> 
> ​


non non  plus p_rès de toi mon Dieu _
ca c'est l'hymne des modos
 chanté tous les jours avant les réunions 
(à un Benjamin qui esquisse un sourire modeste et faussement géné 
 alors qu'il prend son pied)


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

C'est qui benjamin ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non  plus p_rès de toi mon Dieu _
> ca c'est l'hymne des modos
> chanté tous les jours avant les réunions
> (à un Benjamin qui esquisse un sourire modeste et faussement géné
> alors qu'il prend son pied)



Toi, tu as mal lu les paroles 

"Plus près de toi mon Dieu, *j'aimerais reposer*" : si un modo passait l'arme à gauche à chaque fois qu'il croise Benjamin, je ne serais pas modo depuis si longtemps, et je ne te parle même pas de Web'O ou de l'Amok


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

si si j'ai lu 
mais lis donc toutes les paroles
ca colle pile à votre cas


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> non non  plus p_rès de toi mon Dieu _
> ca c'est l'hymne des modos
> chanté tous les jours avant les réunions
> (à un Benjamin qui esquisse un sourire modeste et faussement géné
> alors qu'il prend son pied)



mais non, l'hymme c'est ça 



> Allez, qui c'est les plus forts / Evidemment c'est les Verts
> On a un bon public / Et les meilleurs supporters
> On va gagner / Ça c'est juré
> Allez, Allez


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juillet 2008)

> On va *gagner*


Ah ouais?
Gagner combien?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah ouais?
> Gagner combien?


 
Tu veux la réponse en cm ou en coup de baton ?


----------



## kisbizz (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est qui benjamin ? :mouais:



celui qui nous demande lequel  des anciens threed fermé on aimerait voir reouvert :
tous moi je dis ......comme cela ,mine de rien,  je peux poser mes questions tecnique de tres haute importance bien evidemment  sans me casser la tete d'ouvrir un fil comme par exemple :

"comment oter le cache batterie d'un samsung j700?"


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juillet 2008)

Trouvé ici

Non?


----------



## samoussa (18 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux la réponse en cm ou en coup de baton ?



Tu présentes ta candidatures pour le poste ? 

Je propose sonnyboy :  Il faut a ce poste un type qui s'y connaisse question bannissement  et qui mieux que lui...?


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Tu présentes ta candidatures pour le poste ?
> 
> Je propose sonnyboy : Il faut a ce poste un type qui s'y connaisse question bannissement  et qui mieux que lui...?


 
Moi modérer le bar ? 

Modérer le bar c'est un taff à temps plein  non pas qu'on ne veuille faire autre chose à côté ! on ne peut pas  pas le temps....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Juillet 2008)

... En même temps, les modos... Ça va ; ça vient... Un de plus un de moins...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Juillet 2008)

Pas comme les chiens


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> Pas comme les chiens



qu'on abandonne sur une aire d'autoroute quand il a fini d'amuser le petit dernier


----------



## samoussa (18 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> qu'on abandonne sur une aire d'autoroute quand il a fini d'amuser le petit dernier


quand c'est pas l'inverse


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Tant qu'ils ne sont pas dans mes pattes pendant les chaleurs.

Les modos ? Non les chiens.


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... En même temps, les modos... Ça va ; ça vient... Un de plus un de moins...



Un modo qui s'en vaaaaaaaaaaaah, ce sont des choses qui arriiiiiivent....
:sleep:


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> quand c'est pas l'inverse




And the winner is















j - 6​


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2008)

j'apporterai mon soutien a celui qui pensera a ça pour mon anniv


----------



## Amok (18 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> And the winner is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mélanger les bleus et les verts, c'est passible du ban définitif, ca...


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2008)

D'autant qu'il en manque !


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mélanger les bleus et les verts, c'est passible du ban définitif, ca...





Comprenez, Votre Gracieuse Majesté*, que cette mixité résulte de la récolte des pseudos inscrits sur la liste. En aucune manière, je ne souhaitais vous associer à une telle mascarade ; cependant je ne pouvais, de mon seul chef, écarter tel ou tel. Maintenant que le mal est fait, c'est vous qui voyez






@benjamin : envoie-moi la liste complète 


*jusqu'à mille ou deux mille posts, je ne me souviens plus.


----------



## benjamin (19 Juillet 2008)

Elle est tenue au secret.
Tu vois cette pub ? Remplace le banal iPhone par cette liste d'où émergera le nom de l'élu. :style:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2008)

La vidéo ne marche pas


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> j'apporterai mon soutien a celui qui pensera a ça pour mon anniv



Mackie &#8230; Mackie ! Ne commence pas à rêver, dans cette version, il n'y a ni canons, ni mitrailleuses, tu ne peux même pas y monter un "tire boulettes" à élastique 

Pis, un Spit de 425 ch  (avec un moteur japonais, en plus), quand tu en as piloté un de 1100 ch (les derniers dépassaient même les 2000 ch) 



Cela dit, cette initiative m'en rappelle une autre, de la fin des années 60 ou du début des 70, ou un constructeur américain vendait le "Cavalier", une réplique, sous motorisée aussi, du Mustang (P51D)


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pis, un Spit de 425 ch  (avec un moteur japonais, en plus), quand tu en as piloté un de 1100 ch (les derniers dépassaient même les 2000 ch)



un spit avec un moteur japonais, il ne manquent pas d'humour ces zéros pointés...


Pascal 77 a dit:


> le "Cavalier", une réplique, sous motorisée aussi, du Mustang (P51D)



Aaaaah, mais même sous-motorisé :love: (enfin, c'est sûr qu'avec le vrai moteur, c'est pas la même chose.... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2008)

tiens puisqu'on off topicise navions 
il y a eu 2 docus arte interessants

l'untopo sur les kamikazes japonais en géneral  et sur les kamikazes  survivants 

l'autre sur un truc beaucoup moins connu
les kamikazes allemands de la Luftwaffe


----------



## macinside (19 Juillet 2008)

Il y a même le plus gros meeting de l'été a vilaroche a cote de chez moi (pascal 77  ) de week-end maiS je serai en. Normandie :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a même le plus gros meeting de l'été a vilaroche a cote de chez moi (pascal 77  ) de week-end maiS *je serai en. Normandie* :rateau:




Beurk ! :afraid:


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

Non, Beurk c'est en Finlande.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Nan, beurk c'est le désert !


----------



## pascalformac (19 Juillet 2008)

c'est en France et à la plage
Berck Plage (62600)


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est en France et à la plage
> Berck Plage (62600)



ouais, la Côte d'Opale tout ça les moules et puis les frites et la bière blonde pour alléger tout ça :love: :love: :love: :love:

mais je préfère quand même Quend Plage on peut plus facilement faire l'amour dans les Dunes entre Quend et FoMa :love:


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Elle est tenue au secret.
> Tu vois cette pub ? Remplace le banal iPhone par cette liste d'où émergera le nom de l'élu. :style:















Un truc comme ça !?



:style: ​





Edit : j'ai enlevé les avatars verts cette fois-ci


----------



## alèm (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Edit : j'ai enlevé les avatars verts cette fois-ci



tu devrais aussi enlever les anciens modérateurs du bar ;-)


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu devrais aussi enlever les anciens modérateurs du bar ;-)



Ne laisse que les meilleurs


----------



## Dark-Tintin (19 Juillet 2008)

Et on ne me voit pas assez ! 

Au lieu de mettre une image par personne, tu laisses la mienne le temps de 2 avatars et pis voilà


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu devrais aussi enlever les anciens modérateurs du bar&#8230; ;-)





Parce que tu crois que j'ai eu le temps de repérer qui est qui ?! 

Entre ceux qui change tous les 10000 posts et ceux qui multiplient les pseudos, j'avoue ne pas toujours suivre.






L'animation, c'est surtout pour que benjamin me donne la liste ; histoire que je concocte un petit truc&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (19 Juillet 2008)

Moi je ne change pas d'avatar


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et on ne me voit pas assez !
> 
> Au lieu de mettre une image par personne, tu laisses la mienne le temps de 2 avatars et pis voilà





Au départ, tout le monde est sur le même pied d'égalité. 

Maintenant pour que ton avatar reste plus longtemps à l'écran, va falloir passer par PayPal


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je ne change pas d'avatar



Cela ne c'est jamais vu dans le monde de la pharmacopée


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela ne c'est jamais vu dans le monde de la _pharmacopée_



Nan ! On dit _Pharmacoperie_...  :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Nana ! On dit _Pharmacoperie_...  :rateau:



Bien sûr






​


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais moi je l'ai inventé "pharmacoperie" c'est bien plus drôle... 

D'autres exemples ? Mais oui : "Aspire-ta-soeur", "Cochonne-Latine", et bien d'autres (balayures) :rateau:


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Oui mais moi je l'ai inventé "pharmacoperie" c'est bien plus drôle...
> 
> D'autres exemples ? Mais oui : "Aspire-ta-soeur", "Cochonne-Latine", et bien d'autres (balayures) :rateau:



La petite amie de kasarus 



CRISPEACE a dit:


> Nana ! On dit _Pharmacoperie_...  :rateau:



Donc il fallait lire :

*Quand on est la* _nana_ *de kasarus* , _on dit pharmacoperie_






PS : alt + ; vaut mieux que shift + ; trois fois


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La petite amie de kasarus



NAN ! Je suis MOI, tout simplement : "_inventeuse_" de mots à mes moments perdus (en ce moment, c'est rare...)  



aCLR a dit:


> PS : alt + ; vaut mieux que shift + ; trois fois


----------



## aCLR (19 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> NAN ! Je suis MOI, tout simplement : "_inventeuse_" de mots à mes moments perdus (en ce moment, c'est rare*...*




alt + ; vaut mieux que *shift + ; trois fois* 

C'est plus clair ?!


----------



## CRISPEACE (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> alt + ; vaut mieux que *shift + ; trois fois*
> C'est plus clair ?!



Fallait l'temps qu'ça monte au cerveau :rateau: :rose:
Mais c'est bon, l'information est arrivée à bon port, la preuve : 
 Bon j'arrête, quoi que 


_Édit : J'ai vu mon avatar dans ton animation mais je suis pas candidate... :rateau:   _


----------



## kasarus (19 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> La petite amie de kasarus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C'est fou là.... Elle est bien trop virtuelle pour moi Crispeace ici...

Aclr, mais où vas-tu choper des idées comme ça?



CRISPEACE a dit:


> NAN ! Je suis MOI, tout simplement : "_inventeuse_" de mots à mes moments perdus (en ce moment, c'est rare...)




En cela, on en connaît une autre d'inventeuse de mots....



aCLR a dit:


> alt + ; vaut mieux que *shift + ; trois fois*
> 
> C'est plus clair ?!



Non, poru que ça soit plus clair, c'est F2 qu'il faut taper.


----------



## kisbizz (19 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu devrais aussi enlever les anciens modérateurs du bar ;-)



il ne reste plus grand monde alors


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ()
> _Édit : J'ai vu mon avatar dans ton animation mais je suis pas candidate... :rateau:   _





> [*]*Sont déjà dans la place et sont (paraît-il) très vieux et tout usés - mais ils restent quand même, et toc !*
> - Amok
> - Nephou
> [*]*Ne veut pas y retourner mais est près à se foutre de la gueule des bleus-bites qui vont s'y coller*
> ...





C'est moi qui est mis ton pseudo sur la liste peut-être ?!


----------



## aCLR (20 Juillet 2008)

kasarus a dit:


> (&#8230
> Non, poru que ça soit plus clair, c'est F2 qu'il faut taper.



en duplex


----------



## CRISPEACE (20 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> [/SIZE]C'est moi qui est mis ton pseudo sur la liste peut-être ?!



Non, mais y marqué : "spectateurs"...  Je n'ai pas la prétention de pouvoir modérer quoique se soit (surtout moi) :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (20 Juillet 2008)

Votez PATOCHE LE ROI DE LA PIOCHE... au moins ça va filer droit !!


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je ne change pas d'avatar



Drogué comme tu es, saurais-tu seulement trouver l'option...?


----------



## kasarus (20 Juillet 2008)

Non, dans ce cas, c'est l'optione qui risque de le trouver...

S.P.Q.R rulz


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Votez PATOCHE LE ROI DE LA *BRIOCHE*...



fixed for ya


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

Tu parles, le Patoch' y répond plus au provoc' depuis qu'il poste dans son réseau de sociopathe.


----------



## estomak (21 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Votez PATOCHE LE ROI DE LA PIOCHE... au moins ça va filer droit !!



lol
ça c'est du slogan de chez slogan.
ah ca me fait rire tiens!


----------



## estomak (21 Juillet 2008)

non, mais comment ça se passe, quand on est modérateur?
faut avoir une sorte d'emploi du temps, un planning ou on dit de telle heure à telle heure je pourrais modérer- sauf les jours fériés- ou bien c'est quand il veut? faut quand même être présent sur le net un minimum de temps, je suppose.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

estomak a dit:


> non, mais comment ça se passe, quand on est modérateur?
> faut avoir une sorte d'emploi du temps, un planning ou on dit de telle heure à telle heure je pourrais modérer- sauf les jours fériés- ou bien c'est quand il veut? faut quand même être présent sur le net un minimum de temps, je suppose.



Non, tout est sous-traité en Inde.


----------



## alèm (21 Juillet 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Non, tout est sous-traité en Inde.



tu étais bourré quand je t'ai filé mon pass donc car tu as mal lu 



> Tout est sous-traité par des Dindes.



déjà que je sauve ton couple sur facebook


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

cela dit j'aimerais bien essayer le "banish button" rien qu'une fois :love::love:


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> cela dit j'aimerais bien essayer le "banish button" rien qu'une fois :love::love:



Je peux demander à ce qu'on te bannisse si tu veux


----------



## samoussa (21 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je peux demander à ce qu'on te bannisse si tu veux



ah nanan je connais déjà ce coté du marteau


----------



## vleroy (21 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> ah nanan je connais déjà ce coté du marteau



Alors que Pharmacos pas du tout


----------



## Pharmacos (22 Juillet 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> Alors que Pharmacos pas du tout


 

Et alors  je n'ai jamais fait de bétise moi


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et alors  je n'ai jamais fait de bétise moi



Oui, alors ça, c'est ce qu'ils disent tous...


----------



## pascalformac (22 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Oui, alors ça, c'est ce qu'ils disent tous...


une minute, ici justement...



Pharmacos a dit:


> Et alors  je n'ai jamais fait de bétise moi


c'est parfaitement exact !
Je sais de source sûre  que Pharmacos n'a pas de CAP confiserie(  il se contente de les acheter)
( j'ai sa fiche du futur fichier Edvige , une vraie merveille)

impossible qu'il fasse ca


----------



## koeklin (22 Juillet 2008)

et pourtant les p'tites pillules roses ou blanches, bleues , vertes voire multicolores qu'il vend aux p'tits vieux, certains en bouffent comme des bonbons.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

en tout cas moi je suis de retour ...


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> en tout cas moi je suis de retour ...







T'es pas sur la liste









​


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es pas sur la liste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pourtant c' était un défi 
edit : Heu mais j'y suis pas moi su la liste :mouais:


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Pourtant c' était un défi
> edit : Heu mais j'y suis pas moi su la liste :mouais:



Bah non, tu veux juste essayer le bouton à ban


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bah non, tu veux juste essayer le bouton à ban



M'enfin...tout le monde veut ça...
Car un grand pouvoir signifie...de grandes baffes dans la gueule


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> M'enfin...tout le monde veut ça...
> Car un grand pouvoir signifie...de grandes baffes dans la gueule



T'es en train de me dire que les gens qui choisissent la police, la gendarmerie, l'armée et la douane ; c'est juste pour le flingue et le plaisir de foutre des contraventions&#8230;


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> T'es en train de me dire que les gens qui choisissent la police, la gendarmerie, l'armée et la douane ; c'est juste pour le flingue et le plaisir de foutre des contraventions


Allons allons...j'oserais jamais


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est pourtant ce que tu sous-entends avec _de grandes baffes dans la gueules_.

Non ?


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pourtant ce que tu sous-entends avec _de grandes baffes dans la gueules_.
> 
> Non ?



Damned je suis fait !!!


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

je me retiendrais presque de bannir un faux nioube dans Portfolio&#8230; juste avant de partir&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (22 Juillet 2008)

Citation : 
_C'est pourtant ce que tu sous-entends avec de grandes baffes dans la gueule._

Non, il veut seulement jouer le role de Lino Ventura dans le futur remake de 'Ne nous Fachons Pas'


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je me retiendrais presque de bannir un faux nioube dans Portfolio&#8230; juste avant de partir&#8230;



' viens d'aller voir...effectivement c'est...particulier


Romuald a dit:


> Citation :
> _C'est pourtant ce que tu sous-entends avec de grandes baffes dans la gueule._
> 
> Non, il veut seulement jouer le role de Lino Ventura dans le futur remake de 'Ne nous Fachons Pas'


Ah voila un gars qui me comprend...les artistes sont rares de nos jours môsssssieur aCLR


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> je me retiendrais presque de bannir un faux nioube dans Portfolio juste avant de partir



Laisse-toi aller


----------



## kasarus (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Laisse-toi aller



Même si c'est toi? (ou enfin, on s'est que c'est pas possible,  mais...)


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

heureusement qu'il ya des modérateurs chéris adorés que j'aime dans Portfolio ! :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (22 Juillet 2008)

regardez-moi c't'épave.

virez-le !


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2008)

je vais enfin pouvoir bannir alèm


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> regardez-moi c't'épave.
> 
> virez-le !



Ce type est implacable  :mouais:


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> Ce type est implacable  :mouais:



il a raison.

mackie, je t'autorise pour un délai court et raisonnable, ça me permettra de remettre ems abonnements de sujets à zéro !


----------



## benjamin (22 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> je vais enfin pouvoir bannir alèm



Pas sûr: il est protégé dans le code de vBulletin depuis la fusion avec AES Canal Historique.


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Pas sûr: il est protégé dans le code de vBulletin depuis la fusion avec AES Canal Historique.



et m'a nomination d'admin ne l'oubli pas


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

benjamin a dit:


> Pas sûr: il est protégé dans le code de vBulletin depuis la fusion avec AES Canal Historique.



ah j'ai fusionné ?

je me disais aussi, c'est étrange ce besoin que j'avais de me passer de sexe


----------



## samoussa (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah j'ai fusionné ?
> 
> je me disais aussi, c'est étrange ce besoin que j'avais de me passer de sexe



On en revient toujours au même problème


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

macinside a dit:


> et m'a nomination d'admin ne l'oubli pas



Des fois, je me dis qu'on devrait te proposer comme "patrimoine vivant de l'humanité", comme font les japs avec leurs maitres d'art. Parce qu'écrire comme ça, c'est un art.
"m'a nomination" c'est quand même d'une classe dingue. Même en tapant les yeux fermés sur un iphone, j'y arrive pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ah j'ai fusionné ?
> 
> je me disais aussi, c'est étrange ce besoin que j'avais de me passer de sexe



C'est étonnant. Moi, depuis que j'ai fusionné, je fais rien qu'à en parler.
En même temps, tu mets des slips, même en été. On a pas forcément les mêmes valeurs pour tout, hein.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

moi si mais le jameson abuse de moi&#8230;

comme benjamin a priori&#8230; 



l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est étonnant. Moi, depuis que j'ai fusionné, je fais rien qu'à en parler.
> En même temps, tu mets des slips, même en été. On a pas forcément les mêmes valeurs pour tout, hein.



mon chéri, mon amour, mon frère, tu devrais savoir&#8230; je porte à gauche&#8230; mes caleçons le claironnent sur tous les toits&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi si mais le jameson abuse de moi
> 
> comme benjamin a priori



Déconne pas avec le Jameson. Ça fait baisser, comme dit la grenouille...





> mon chéri, mon amour, mon frère, tu devrais savoir je porte à gauche mes caleçons le claironnent sur tous les toits



Ça, ça se voit qu'au repos. Après une cure de jameson.
Fait comme moi, bois du jus de gingembre, plutot.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

ah toi tu as loupé un certain autoportrait&#8230; t'inquiêtes pour le Jameson, c'est un hommage et un clin d'&#339;il à baax !


----------



## l'écrieur (22 Juillet 2008)

Non, je l'ai pas loupé, c'est juste que j'avais pas eu le temps de l'archiver.
Maintenant, c'est fait.



Parce que ça va me servir pour ton biroutage bizutage de bleu à toi que t'auras.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

héhé ! 

touba quoi !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Non, je l'ai pas loupé, c'est juste que j'avais pas eu le temps de l'archiver.
> Maintenant, c'est fait.
> 
> ()





Je viens de le louper une deuxième fois !

Vais jamais pouvoir l'archiver !


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Des fois, je me dis qu'on devrait te proposer comme "patrimoine vivant de l'humanité", comme font les japs avec leurs maitres d'art.


Oh ce concept, adapté à Macg, quelle bonne idée

Et puis ca permettrait à Benjamin de  s'occuper quelques mois
 ( mettre au point le processus de choix, comités de selections, votes à 2 ou 3 tours, protocoles de corruption officielle,   écriture de lignes de code vbubulle, tester l'implémentation dans le bouzin)

bon,on pourrait penser que valoriser une FAQ mac facilement accessible pour nioubes  est peut etre plus prioritaire 
Ah non?
OK


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Je viens de le louper une deuxième fois !
> 
> Vais jamais pouvoir l'archiver !


Archiver, c'est un métier, petit!


----------



## vleroy (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bon,on pourrait penser que valoriser une FAQ mac facilement accessible pour nioubes  est peut etre plus prioritaire



ça me fait penser aux têtes à claques ton affaire. Tu sais le petit qui saute en couinant:
"oh oui, la FAQ, la FAQ, la FAQ"
:mouais:


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Déconne pas avec le Jameson. Ça fait baisser, comme dit la grenouille...


 
Moi qui ne comprenais pas pourquoi l'on me demandait si je connaissais bibliquement l'écrieur...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Moi qui ne comprenais pas pourquoi l'on me demandait si je connaissais bibliquement l'écrieur...



De là à dire qu'il est influencé par la pression atmosphérique, il y a une échelle


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Moi qui ne comprenais pas pourquoi l'on me demandait si je connaissais bibliquement l'écrieur...



...t'es croyante toi maintenant ??????


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...t'es croyante toi maintenant ??????


 
Il m'est arrivé de visiter pas mal de reliques...


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé de visiter pas mal de reliques...



...et d'être touchée ....?????? (par la grâce bien sûr  )


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé de visiter pas mal de reliques...





Lila a dit:


> ...et d'être touchée ....?????? (par la grâce bien sûr  )


oh tu sais , quelques tomates mures, un peu de basilic, huile d'olive, sel, poivre 
et tout passe , même  avec des reliques


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> et tout passe , même  avec des reliques



Le tout, c'est de garder la foi et le bâton de pèlerin.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le tout, c'est de garder la foi et le bâton de pèlerin.


 je dirai  garder le foie, et le baton de saucisse seche ...
mais chacun son truc , hein


----------



## gKatarn (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ...le bâton de pèlerin.



Gourdin ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

gKatarn a dit:


> Gourdin ?


Christophe Gourdin?
ou le petit, là  , comment il s'appelait déjà?

Pôpaul , j'crois bien


----------



## estomak (23 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Christophe Gourdin?
> ou le petit, là  , comment il s'appelait déjà?
> 
> Pôpaul , j'crois bien



tu parles de Gerard Manjouy?


----------



## samoussa (23 Juillet 2008)

:modo: mais que font les modals ? :modo:


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juillet 2008)

samoussa a dit:


> :modo: mais que font les modals ? :modo:



Un modal des modaux


----------



## Luc G (24 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Il m'est arrivé de visiter pas mal de reliques...





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le tout, c'est de garder la foi et le bâton de pèlerin.



J'ai prévu d'aller sur le Causse Méjean demain mais vous allez me faire hésiter, dois-je me diriger plutôt du côté du chemin de Saint-Jacques sur l'Aubrac voir si je vois un pélerin passer avec une coquille pour qu'il étende sa protection sur ceux qui en ont besoin;  (ça me fait penser qu'aucune étude universitaire sérieuse ne semble avoir été conduite sur le rôle de la coquille pour les dites pélerines sans compter qu'il fait beau)


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> J'ai prévu d'aller sur le Causse Méjean demain mais vous allez me faire hésiter, dois-je me diriger plutôt du côté du chemin de Saint-Jacques sur l'Aubrac voir si je vois un pélerin passer avec une coquille pour qu'il étende sa protection sur ceux qui en ont besoin;  (ça me fait penser qu'aucune étude universitaire sérieuse ne semble avoir été conduite sur le rôle de la coquille pour les dites pélerines sans compter qu'il fait beau)



Une coquille, c'est comme un slip (mais en plus rigide), ça se prête pas !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> (ça me fait penser qu'aucune étude universitaire sérieuse ne semble avoir été conduite sur le rôle de la coquille pour les dites pélerines sans compter qu'il fait beau)


oui mais on peut explorer et faire avancer la Connaissance


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une coquille, c'est comme un slip (mais en plus rigide), ça se prête pas !


Ah , on sent là les restes des années de formateur de centre de retraites ( pour jeunes filles) préparant les pélérinages


----------



## samoussa (24 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une coquille, c'est comme un slip (mais en plus rigide), ça se prête pas !



C'est visuel :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une coquille, c'est comme un slip (mais en plus rigide), ça se prête pas !


Mais alors, ça veut dire que Calimero se promène avec un slip sur la tête.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mais alors, ça veut dire que Calimero se promène avec un slip sur la tête.
> 
> http://membres.lycos.fr/pinkypot/calimero.gif



Oh ! L'est pas l'seul


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Bon...

Ca commence à être long, non ?

Alors ?

C'est qui ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Ca commence à être long, non ?
> 
> ...


 

C'est pas toi 

Moi je n'ai proposé ma candidature pour aucun poste de modérateur..... imagine si je devais bannir l'un de vous mes bien aimés 
Je préfère recevoir un mail me suppliant de devenir modérateur.... je pourrai ainsi vous bannir avec raison


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est pas toi


 
Ouais ?

Ben ça n'est pas toi non plus, alors cesse donc de faire le malin - plèbe tu es, plèbe tu resteras et pour les siècles des siècles.

Tiens et si nous proposions l'idée joyeusement bordélique suivante à notre bien aimé administrateur :
Tu crée un fil, tu en deviens modérateur.
Tu postes beaucoup dans un fil sans t'en faire modératé, tu en deviens modérateur aussi.

Ah ah !

Rigolo, non ?

Comme ça, je pourrais bannir Roger Pierre et Jean-Marc Thibault de mon splendide fil sur les maillots de bain qu'ils polluent avec leurs blagues tellement grotesques qu'on dirait les miennes.

Ca ne serait que justice.


----------



## jugnin (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je n'ai proposé ma candidature pour aucun poste de modérateur..... imagine si je devais bannir l'un de vous mes bien aimés



Ah, c'est gentil. Pour autant, sache que pour ma part, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde...


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ben ça n'est pas toi non plus, alors cesse donc de faire le malin - plèbe tu es, plèbe tu resteras et pour les siècles des siècles.


 

Et alors on est bien dans la plèbe non ?
J'espère que tu ne deviendras pas modo.... ça me ferait mal au coeur de devoir te bannir......:love:



jugnin a dit:


> Ah, c'est gentil. Pour autant, sache que pour ma part, je n'hésiterais pas une seconde...


 
Je n'en doute pas 
Je saurais m'en souvenir


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Comme ça, je pourrais bannir Roger Pierre et Jean-Marc Thibault de mon splendide fil sur les maillots de bain qu'ils polluent avec leurs blagues tellement grotesques qu'on dirait les miennes.
> .


jaloux 
Des années de formation  ( voir  les pieces de boulevard, les plus nazes, se passer les grosses têtes en boucle, stages coaching avec Jacques Balutin, Jean Lefevre, Pecas, rires et chansons en fond, exhumer les almanachs Vermot etc) 
c'est un sacerdoce


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi je n'ai proposé ma candidature pour aucun poste de modérateur..... imagine si je devais bannir l'un de vous mes bien aimés



Façon détournée de dire que benjamin t'as envoyé une fin de non recevoir.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Façon détournée de dire que benjamin t'as envoyé une fin de non recevoir.



C'est quoi une fin de non recevoir ? :mouais::mouais:

Tu veux dire que c'est la fin ? :mouais: et que je ne vais pas être reçu ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu veux dire que c'est la fin ?


 
Pour toi, oui.
[Bruit de silencieux] Tfub ! tfub ! tfub ! [/bruit]


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est quoi une fin de non recevoir ? :mouais::mouais:
> 
> Tu veux dire que c'est la fin ? :mouais: et que je ne vais pas être reçu ?



Une fin de non recevoir est un refus catégorique et définitif.


----------



## samoussa (24 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une fin de non recevoir est un refus catégorique et définitif.



T'es dur, il espérait tellement ce poste


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Une fin de non recevoir est un refus catégorique et définitif.





samoussa a dit:


> T'es dur, il espérait tellement ce poste



Je vais aller prendre un ou deux (l©exo©mil©+tra©nxè©ne+©xa©na©x)*©......


ps : @pascal : en espérant que la multiplication prenne....


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

t'as oublié les © etc 
(en théorie obligatoires pour enoncer  certains produits)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as oublié les © etc
> (en théorie obligatoires pour enoncer  certains produits)



Oui mais c'est mes miens


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

ca ne change rien
 et là je suis sérieux , c'est même devenu un vrai casse tête juridique 
(certains labos allant jusqu'à rendre difficile de même nommer leur produit dans... des romans, et des  éditeurs préfèrent prendrent les devants et caviarder)


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> ca ne change rien
> et là je suis sérieux , c'est même devenu un vrai casse tête juridique
> (certains labos allant jusqu'à rendre difficile de même nommer leur produit dans... des romans, et des  éditeurs préfèrent prendrent les devants et caviarder)



Je sais, je sais.... j'ai corrigé


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je sais, je sais.


je m'en doute
En fait  la position de certains labos concernant certains produits specifiques est "compréhensible"
 aussi bien par
- securité , il peut y avoir des lecteurs d'articles ou de romans s'inspirant de ce qui y est dit  pour tenter des auto-medications variées, et le labo se couvre
-image ( tel anti gastrique se construisant une réputation d'outil à mort subite , ou tel produit cardiaque empêchant la chute de cheveux.... )
remarque certains de ces labos en ont fait des marchés en plus...
(authentique)


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Juillet 2008)

Laissez tomber, de toute manière il est pour moi ce poste, je suis le plus grand,le plus fort....
*I'M THE KING OF THE WORLD!!!!*

COPYRIGHT : mon bon patoch'

edit : c'est pour toi que je le fais...


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je vais aller prendre un ou deux (l©exo©mil©+tra©nxè©ne+©xa©na©x)*©......
> 
> 
> ps : @pascal : en espérant que la multiplication prenne....



Se réfugier dans la drogue n'est pas une solution.  

...d'ailleurs c'est peut-être ce hobby qui te coûtât la place.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Se réfugier dans la drogue n'est pas une solution.


Ca dépend de quoi on parle; pour des labos  une conso massive ( et officiellement prescrite)  de ce genre de produits est une poule aux oeufs d'or,  le jackpot

La France  est dans le hit parade mondial

Il serait donc quasi normal que l'équipe de moderation refletant la societé intégre un consommateur de tels produits


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juillet 2008)

Possible, mais t'imagines le nombre de réclamations de membres injustement matraqués après une orgie de médoc'? Ca va devenir ingérable ici.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> Il serait donc quasi normal que l'équipe de moderation refletant la societé intégre un consommateur de tels produits


 
:love::love:



Mobyduck a dit:


> Possible, mais t'imagines le nombre de réclamations de membres injustement matraqués après une orgie de médoc'? Ca va devenir ingérable ici.


 
Oui mais imagine : au lieu de bannir : "vous serez privé de drogue " et hop tout le monde se calme


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon...
> 
> Ca commence à être long, non ?
> 
> ...



*MOI​*
..c'était évident non ?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Juillet 2008)

oui mais tu changes de moto avant, question crédibilité


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juillet 2008)

And the winner is....


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> oui mais tu changes de moto avant, question crédibilité




...si ya écrit Mac G dessus je peux  avoir une subvention ?.....ça péterait non ...une superbike orange avec MAC G et la pomme .......:love::love::love:

(je suis vraiment prât à tout, c'est écoeurant)


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> And the winner is....



ben *MOI​*...

non ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juillet 2008)

On ne peux pas nommer quelqu'un qui ne maîtrise pas les balises....


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> *MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​**MOI​*





"[/COLOR]", ça te dit kekchose ?


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> "[/COLOR]", ça te dit kekchose ?



..chien galeux ...j'avais édité dans la seconde .....tu te sers de tes prérogamachinchose pour fouiller dans ma poubelle....je te hais.....

..quand je serai modo je ferai des vannes encore plus pourries que  toi ...(enfin si c'est possible) :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..chien galeux ...j'avais édité dans la seconde .....tu te sers de tes prérogamachinchose pour fouiller dans ma poubelle....je te hais.....
> 
> ..quand je serai modo je ferai des vannes encore plus pourries que  toi ...(enfin si c'est possible) :rateau:



Dans la seconde, hein  C'est pour ça que not'dealer il a réussi à me griller, tellement j'ai mis de temps à poster


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans la seconde, hein  C'est pour ça que not'dealer il a réussi à me griller, tellement j'ai mis de temps à poster



...oui bon ...je retire chien galeux .......
.....mais je croyais qu'il avait été bani celui-là qui t'a grillé ...c'est un crime ....impuni donc......

...je vais arrranger ça !!!!!! (si je suis élu ..;sinon pourvu que ça soit pas lui)


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On ne peux pas nommer quelqu'un qui ne maîtrise pas les balises....



......je maîtrise si je veux .... (t'a vu mon "titre")


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

...et oui je sais ...j'aurai pu faire un "multicité" ......

...mais je suis taquin !


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Dans la seconde, hein  C'est pour ça que not'dealer il a réussi à me griller, tellement j'ai mis de temps à poster


 
Il a encore un peu de mal à gérer le temps : les secondes les minutes les heures.... c'est pas encore clair dans son esprit


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il a encore un peu de mal à gérer le temps : les secondes les minutes les heures.... c'est pas encore clair dans son esprit



...il est vrai que je suis très au-dessus de ces notions humaines relatives et imprècises ......mais en étant là où je suis au moment où j'y suis à faire ce que je dois faire, je m'en sors très bien....de seconde en seconde



..ceci dit je ne rate jamais l'heure de l'apéro


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juillet 2008)

supermoquette a dit:


> oui mais tu changes de moto avant, question crédibilité


 
Non non qu'il garde la même, les antiquités valent chères et mettent long à démarrer. On aura le temps de déguerpir avant qu'il ne sévisse


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Non non qu'il garde la même, les antiquités valent chères et mettent long à démarrer. On aura le temps de déguerpir avant qu'il ne sévisse


d'autant que si elle est vieille , elle risque de les perdre,  ses vis


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Non non qu'il garde la même, les antiquités valent chères et mettent long à démarrer. On aura le temps de déguerpir avant qu'il ne sévisse



... oh putaingcong'.......comment elle me branche la tétarde !!!! 

...pfffffff.....la bave de la tétard (oui je sais ..)  n'atteint le svelte et beau motard sur son fier ................machin chose 



pascalformac a dit:


> d'autant que si elle est vieille , elle risque de les perdre,  ses vis



.....on en a pas déjà un d'humoriste comme ça ...un doute masaï !!!


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juillet 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> d'autant que si elle est vieille , elle risque de les perdre, ses vis


 
Laisse-lui quelques choses! S'il commence à perdre ses vices, que va-t-il lui rester ?? :mouais: 

Faut bien qu'on l'aime pour quelque chose


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Laisse-lui quelques choses! S'il commence à perdre ses vices, que va-t-il lui rester ?? :mouais:
> 
> Faut bien qu'on l'aime pour quelque chose



...coquine va :love::love::love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2008)

ptain, va y avoir du poil d'arraché dans peu de temps ici...


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...coquine va :love::love::love:



Faible résistance à la flatterie


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Faible résistance à la flatterie


 
XY = CQFD


----------



## pascalformac (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> .....on en a pas déjà un d'humoriste comme ça ...un doute masaï !!!


en ce cas on dit un doute "africain, svelte, élancé, en voix de waltdisneyisation" me vient


----------



## Madeline (25 Juillet 2008)

???????


----------



## kisbizz (25 Juillet 2008)

rien a comprendre madeline  un jour peut etre ...et encore


----------



## samoussa (11 Août 2008)

m'enfin...


----------



## Melounette (12 Août 2008)

Il sert plus à rien ce fil.


----------



## mado (12 Août 2008)

Tout ça pour accoucher d'un poisson..








:love:


----------



## Melounette (12 Août 2008)

mado a dit:


> Tout ça pour accoucher d'un poisson..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roooh bin Mado. je t'embrasse AU MOINS


----------



## mado (12 Août 2008)

Moi aussi. Avec ou sans futur modo dans le coin


----------

